# 2017 Oil Grease Butter Creme Lotion Pomade Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey Ladies! Time to get our Oils On for 2017!

The reason you are being mentioned is because you posted and were active in the 2016 Challenge.

Please post what you'll be using and try to be consistent.  My only requirement is *NO RANDOMS! *

If you are not part of this "Active" Challenge, Please use the Search Function or pm a member with your question.  It's just easier to join!

@curlyhersheygirl
@NaturallyBri87
@Beamodel
@athenat
@Rozlewis
@ResultsMayVary
@ChocolateTink
@Shay72
@trclemons
@NaturallyATLPCH
@Bibliophile
@Froreal3
@ilong
@caligirl
@Ltown
@Bajanmum
@caliscurls
@MileHighDiva
@xu93texas
@lovelycurls
@Beany
@Ashanti1922
@Aggie
@Smiley79
@DarkJoy
@bajandoc86
@sithembile
@BrownBetty
@NappyNelle
@mzteaze
@Kindheart
@ladybevy
@fatimablush
@Chicoro
@YesToHair!
@Des Nichole
@curlyTisME
@GeminiGem
@gorgeoushair
@NappyKinks
@Brownie518
@vevster
@CeeLex33
@naturalpride
@flyygirlll2
@victory777
@divachyk
@*Champion 8675*


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 22, 2016)

I would like to join you Ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

@ladybee1922
Welcome Ms. Lady!  Looking forward to a Great 2017!


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## charmtreese (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in...I plan to be nice and greasy in 2017...LOL!! I watched from the sidelines in 2016, but I got my starting line up all ready to go this year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

@charmtreese


Alright Nah

Glad to have you!.....


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2016)

@ladybee1922 Welcome to the board and the challenge!
@charmtreese About time you joined!

I'm in for another wonderful year. Just completed a quick scalp massage with APB HUG.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 22, 2016)

T


NappyNelle said:


> @ladybee1922 Welcome to the board and the challenge!
> @charmtreese About time you joined!
> 
> I'm in for another wonderful year. Just completed a quick scalp massage with APB HUG.


Thank you so much @NappyNelle!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

@charmtreese 
Too bad we don't have any Black & Bossie!

But I got several things to make up for it.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> Too bad we don't have any Black & Bossie!
> 
> But I got several things to make up for it.



I know right!!! Did they go out of business?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> *I know right!!! Did they go out of business?*


@charmtreese 
Not sure?  

I think I tried to get it a couple times, but never followed through.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2016)

Heyyy! Thanks @IDareT'sHair for the tag. Glad to start again. I was wondering when this one would kick off. I hope we have more activity from other participants in this one this year. It is a great thread to remind me to use some goodies on my lovelies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

@Aggie
Yes, it will definitely keep you on track with product usage in this category. 

I thought it was 'active' in 2016 and I look forward to the new year.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes, it will definitely keep you on track with product usage in this category.
> 
> I thought it was 'active' in 2016 and I look forward to the new year.


Yes I do too. It was active but not all participants were very active, starting with myself. I could have been a lot more active than I was for sure...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Yes I do too. *It was active but not all participants were very active, starting with myself. I could have been a lot more active than I was for sure...*


@Aggie
Well, with all challenges, it's an individual thing.  What's important to you and how you wish to chronicle your journey.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 22, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks for the tag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Thanks for the tag.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I am Soooooooo Glad to See You!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 22, 2016)

I may as well join, to remind me to test a bunch of oils, butters, and mixes in 2017 before I put my hair away in 2018.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in!

I use oils on my scalp for massages, for LCO, as part of my GHE and to detangle my hair when I take down my cornrows. Creams are applied to my hair 2-3x per week as part of LCO while butters are used sparingly. Also I am hoping to be more consistent with scalp massages in 2017.

Oils in rotation:
APB Green Powerhouse Oil
Njoi Hair Growth Oil
Vatika Oil
Sweet Almond Oil

Cremes in Rotation:
APB Simple Hair Cream
QB CTDG

Butter:
QB Alphabet Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the tag @IDareT'sHair . I'm in. I have to do a better job in 2017. 

Currently, using LG Green Magic on scalp; moisturizing and sealing with Netwurks 21 spray and CRN Curl Love Moisture Milk.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 23, 2016)

So in 2017 I plan to use the rest of my Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Creme and The Mane Choice Butter. Once I finish that I'm going to start making my own whipped hair butter and experiment with all my oils to see which one is best to seal with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

@bajandoc86 @xu93texas @NaturallyBri87 



Welcome Back Ladies!  Let's all try to stay consistent in 2017


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

@Sharpened   Glad to have You!


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 23, 2016)

These are the oils I plan on taking with me into 2017…

Oils:

*Moringa oil* – use primarily on ends at night before bagging my hair

*Castor (black or regular) oil* – Use on scalp every other day and on the last few inches of hair every so often

*Avocado oil* – use primarily on length of hair

*Hair Pouss Plus & Ketty Hair Care Growth Lotion *– use on scalp on alternating days of castor oil

*Soybean Oil (aka vegetable oil, aka Crisco)* – use in prepoo egg treatment

*Various Indian Oils* – use in a roller ball bottle around my edges

Serums (subcategory of oils):

*CHI Argon Oil -* use to smooth hair down in the morning

*Morrocan Oil Glimmer & Shine -* Spray on hair after styling to give added shine and protection

*CHI Silk Infusion* – use as the “O” in the LOC method on wash day only

Creams:

*CHI Treat and Protect* – Use as the “C” in the LOC method on wash day only

*Netwurks Xcel 21 Cream Hair & Scalp Revitalizer* – use on scalp when hair is either straight or in a twist out


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 23, 2016)

Heeeeeey! Holding my spot here! I'll be using more oils than anything because I'll be in protective style mode most of the time. I'll be using any oil I have on Hand, APB lotions and Siamese Twists creams in between, and other various creams in my stash as needed.


----------



## Beany (Dec 23, 2016)

Will continue to heavy seal these ends and oil my scalp in 2017.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 29, 2016)

Applied soultanicals knot sauce topped with liquid gold Java


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm in! Thanks for the tag @IDareT'sHair

This morning I used Shea Moisture Raw Shea Restorative Conditioner + Afroveda Hempseed Lock Twist & Roll Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> *I'm in! Thanks for the tag*
> This morning I used Shea Moisture Raw Shea Restorative Conditioner + Afroveda Hempseed Lock Twist & Roll Butter


@Bibliophile 
Glad You're Back Sis!

Looking for a Oil-Fun-Filled 2017!........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

@charmtreese


----------



## imaginary (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll be in again. I'll still be using my DIY oils like the horsetail sunflower, shea mix, sulphur, cassia and coffee oils. I'll also be using my lotion-y type moisturizers.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey I want in!!
I have some Wild Growth that I started using today.
I also prepoo with coconut/Avocado oil.
I Seal with coconut oil as well.
I love the Lottabody coconut milk? 
It gives me enough moisture, and smoothes my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

@imaginary  So Happeh to have you back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

@shortdub78


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

Used:
SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## TrueSugar (Dec 29, 2016)

I would love to join. I am working on using up at least $1000 msrp from my hair stash so I want to plan ahead with my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

@TrueSugar
 
We are happy to have you Join Us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Banana Walnut


----------



## imaginary (Dec 30, 2016)

Nw21, argan and jojoba oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lottabody milk and coconut oil!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 30, 2016)

Spayed with water, used avocado oil and then the mane choice hair butter yesterday. Put my hair in cieley braids and called it a night.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 30, 2016)

imaginary said:


> Nw21, argan and jojoba oil



Mixed this up. This was for yesterday. Today I did NW21, argan oil and then SM curl and shine.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 30, 2016)

Lakshmi's Cupboard Bhaasvataa Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 30, 2016)

Sealed my ends with castor oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2016)

WGHO on my roots and hairline. Lottabody on my hair.


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 31, 2016)

Can I join? My first challenge!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 31, 2016)

Spritzed and massaged my scalp with Xcel. Followed up with SSI Honey and Castor Balm on hairline.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 31, 2016)

Applied a dab of APB Simple Hair Creme to my hair last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

NW21 Creme and HBCO


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

Put me in as well!
I'll be using any combination of creams,oils, and butters I have on hand. I have some stuff from APB, just ordered some Xcel28, & got some Profectiv moisturizing (lotion?) stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

@whosthatcurl
  Very Happy to Have You.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Thank ya kindly, glad to be here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

whosthatcurl said:


> *Thank ya kindly, glad to be here*


@whosthatcurl 
And we're glad to have you! 

I'm sure you will add a lot to the conversation in 2017 and keep us laughing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @whosthatcurl
> And we're glad to have you!
> 
> I'm sure you will add a lot to the conversation in 2017 and keep us laughing.


I'll do my best


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

Used EV CO today as an Oil Rinse


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2016)

Earlier today I used APB Peppermint and Lemongrass Daily Mist and CRN Moisture Milk.

Tonight, I'm using Green Magic on scalp and Netwurks 21 on hair.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Dec 31, 2016)

I'll join. Below is what I will use throughout the year.

Oils
Hairveda Cocasta oil (used with bamboo extract)
Njoy's Hair Growth oil
ED JBCO
Argan oil

Butter
QB aethiopika butter

Creme
Xcel21 cream
QB AOHC
Jakeala parfait
APB Ayvurdic hair icing

Lotion
HTN Daily Moisturizing Growth lotion
APB Cupuacu Avocado daily moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

@Pmpomatic 

So Happy to Have You!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> Earlier today I used APB Peppermint and Lemongrass Daily Mist and CRN Moisture Milk.
> 
> Tonight, I'm using Green Magic on scalp and Netwurks 21 on hair.



Decided to wash(clarify), and DC. I did a pre-poo treatment with Jakeala Honey  Pre-Shampoo Butter. I also added some SSI Papaya Nourishing Oil to my DC (Papaya Super Hydrate Mask)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

I will be going into the New Year with moisturized scalp and ends
I used a concoction I made until my  Xcel21 (I had been calling this xcel28. Idk why lol) comes in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> *I used a concoction I made until my  Xcel21 (I had been calling this xcel28. Idk why lol) comes in.*


@whosthatcurl 
Lawd...I've been callin' it Netwurks21.....

What is the name of that stuff?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @whosthatcurl
> Lawd...I've been callin' it Netwurks21.....
> 
> What is the name of that stuff?


It's whatever we wanna call it 

We're both kinda right. Netwurks is the company and Xcel21 is the name of the product (line?).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> *It's whatever we wanna call it* *We're both kinda right. Netwurks is the company and Xcel21 is the name of the product (line?).*



@whosthatcurl
I see we boff gone be trouble up in here together.  Tearing up names & stuff.

28, 21, 32,15....Whatever you want it to be.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @whosthatcurl
> I see we boff gone be trouble up in here together.  Tearing up names & stuff.
> 
> 28, 21, 32,15....Whatever you want it to be.


...as long as it works


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2017)

Used:
HBCO (Haitian Black Castor Oil)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

Writing my concoction down so I won't forget. I used a tiny bit of SM curl & style milk, L'Oréal color vive pro conditioner, a tiny bit of APB Hurry up and Grow oil in Hot Apple Pie, and some bottled water.

For my oil, I used JBCO, coconut and olive.

I'll probably be using these things until my other stuff comes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> HBCO (Haitian Black Castor Oil)


What's the difference between HBCO and JBCO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> *What's the difference between HBCO and JBCO?*


@whosthatcurl
I think Haitian is a little thinner than Jamaican Black Castor.   Two different Country's version of Castor Oil.  

I'm sure it's probably processed differently.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2017)

Put some castor oil on the ends of my cieley braids


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @whosthatcurl
> I think Haitian is a little thinner than Jamaican Black Castor.   Two different Country's version of Castor Oil.
> 
> I'm sure it's probably processed differently.


Does it still smell the same? Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> *Does it still smell the same?* Lol


@whosthatcurl
I think JBCO is a little more smokier smelling than HBCO.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm in.

I will use one of the following oils on top of my deep conditioner 2x/wk:
Forever Unique Hair & Body oil
Hempseed oil
Sunflower oil

Daily I will use Liquid Gold Hair Growth oil on my edges and scalp. Since my hair is fine and gets greasy easily I'm going to look into using a rollerball applicator like @charmtreese mentioned.

I use lotion type moisturizers daily. I'm currently rotating Darcy's Botanicals Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream and Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm in Ladies, thanks for the tag @IDareT'sHair 

Used Honey Handmade's Whipped Shea Butter and Cream & Coco's Black Hibiscus Infused Castor Oil, it has a nice light scent- hard to place it though- but I like it.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2017)

used hv green butter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

I haven't moisturized yet since I need to buy a new spray bottle (omw now lol)


----------



## imaginary (Jan 1, 2017)

Only sprayed my hairline with nw21 and  castor oil


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 2, 2017)

Xcel21 cream,  HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
Njoy Growth oil on scalp.
Xcel21 cream and Jakeala parfait on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2017)

I spritzed NW21 on hair and sealed with SSI Papaya oil. Also, I applied LG Green Magic to scalp.


----------



## demlew (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like to join! I'm relaxed and mostly bun. Ordering some HBCO from kreyol essence but while I wait:

Oils:
HV cocasta
HBCO when it arrives
Avocado and/or grapeseed for DCs

Cremes:
Elasta QP mango butter
APB ayurvedic creams

Lotion:
NTM leave-in

Pomades: APB


----------



## sissimpson (Jan 2, 2017)

My daughter! She visited for the weekend and stole my spritz bottle! I use rosewater, aloe vera juice and glycerin under a CC Natural's moisturizing cream, and seal with my shea butter mix. I've been bunning for about 6 weeks, but the past week I've been doing twist outs. Going on a cruise next week, and I have to practice being cute! I'm also planning to steam, steam, steam like crazy while in the steam room.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2017)

It seems I'll be alright without the rollerball applicator but if anyone is interested you can get 6 bottles for $6.99 on Amazon. Great price and especially if you have Prime you can get it in 2 days and shipped for free.

I used Honey Handmades Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream as my moisturizer yesterday. I also applied LGH growth oil on my edges and scalp last night and this morning. I expected it to stank but it smells good. The consistency makes it easy to put a drop on my finger and apply, perfect!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 2, 2017)

Moisturized with my mix and sealed with my oils. This time, I used more JBCO instead of coconut and olive oil when I made my oil mixture. Then I did some bogus cornrows and added some rods to the end. I gotta say, my hair is feeling really soft and thick. I'm still in awe lol. Thanks for putting me in the hair prayer circle 

Edited to add: Oh, and the store ended up not having a spray bottle anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

I used some avj, evco, and evoo as a prepoo this morning. After deep conditioning today, I will use NG Sweet Plantain and sealing with B&B Silky Aloe Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2017)

@demlew @sissimpson 
Welcome Ladies!  Glad you are both here!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2017)

Using:
Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil today.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 2, 2017)

CTDG on one side
SSI Green Tea on the other side 

Sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## imaginary (Jan 2, 2017)

Nw21 on scalp and sm moisture mist on hair, Giovanni direct leave-in, argan lavender olive oil and then castor oil on my ends. My hair was parched.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 2, 2017)

Rinsed out DC, towel dried, now doing a heavy application of Vatika coconut oil.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 3, 2017)

Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
Njoy Growth oil on scalp.
HTN Moisurizing Growth lotion and Jakeala parfait on ends.


----------



## sissimpson (Jan 3, 2017)

Washed my hair today using Nexxus shampoo and rinse outconditioner. Sprayed with my rose/aloe/glycerin mix, applied avocado oil, then applied a layer of CC natural's moisturizing cream. Back to my bun!


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 3, 2017)

This morning I applied:

CHI Argan oil to my twist to hold in the moisture from baggying over night.  

Yesterday was wash and retwist day so my hair is feeling smooth and hydrated.  

Tonight I plan to:

JBCO scalp after NW xcel 21 spritz and Moringa oil to twist before baggying for the night.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2017)

Used some random Uncle Funky's Daughter sample as my moisturizer this morning and tonight. I like to moisturize on wet and dry hair. Applied LG growth oil on my edges and scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2017)

My Honey Child's Buttery Soy and a very, very thin application of NW21 Creme.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Impromptu wash- used Mozeke's Babassu Cream, and Jakeala's Apricot Oil for chunky twists.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 3, 2017)

used some nuetrogena silk touch creme and avocado oil on my cieley braids


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 3, 2017)

Morning
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
HTN Growth lotion and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on length.
Other product on scalp.
Nothing on ends.

Tonight
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
Njoy Growth oil  and 2 other products on scalp/roots.
Xcel21 cream and Jakeala parfait on ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2017)

Layered Unique Hair Products Hair & Body Oil on top of my Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo Deep Conditioner this morning. Moisturizer this morning was Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2017)

Will use EV CO for a quick Oil Rinse

Will use ED JBCO on damp Hair

Will use QB's CTDG w/the ED JBCO to twist


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2017)

Used LG hair growth oil on my edges and my scalp


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 4, 2017)

Used avocado oil on my ends and the mane choice growth oil on my sides


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 4, 2017)

APB Ayurvedic cream & APB Green Powerhouse Oil topped with KKCC


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2017)

About to rinse this conditioner out so I can air dry then moisturize. Yay, I got a new spray bottle!


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
HTN Growth lotion and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on length.
Other product on scalp.
Nothing on ends.

Night 
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
Njoy Growth oil and 2 other products on scalp/roots.
HTN Growth lotion and Jakeala parfait on ends.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 5, 2017)

Nw21 on scalp, sm spray on braids and a mix of argan and castor oils all over.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 5, 2017)

Shay72 said:


> Used some random Uncle Funky's Daughter sample as my moisturizer this morning and tonight. I like to moisturize on wet and dry hair. Applied LG growth oil on my edges and scalp.


Oops the sample is from TGIN.



Shay72 said:


> Layered Unique Hair Products Hair & Body Oil on top of my Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo Deep Conditioner this morning. Moisturizer this morning was Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream.


The company name is Forever Unique Hair Products.

Applied LG Hair Growth oil to my edges and scalp. Also used the sample moisturizer on my hair today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 5, 2017)

I haven't done anything since I need to relax the back. I feel kinda lazy though lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2017)

Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Butter


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

Applied the Xcel21, my moisturizer mix, and my oils. I still gotta figure out a hair style to make this production go a lot quicker. I wish I could braid it, but my hair is still recovering. Next Thursday I'm doing a hard protein treatment for the back then I can probably do something then.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 6, 2017)

Morning
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
HTN Growth lotion and HV Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on length.
Other product on scalp.
Nothing on ends.

Tonight
Njoy Growth oil and 2 other products on scalp/roots.
Reduced the number of twists using Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and HV Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on length.
 Jakeala parfait on ends.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Planning on washing and DCing today, but will use Liquid Gold Vanilla Cream and an oil mix to M&S.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2017)

NW21 Hair Creme and Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 6, 2017)

Castor/Hemp Mix all weekend


----------



## Ltown (Jan 6, 2017)

Used ancient product that is still in stores. Pink oil


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

Today, I used APB moisturizing leave-in in Birthday Cake, Nwk21 cream, and APB Hurry up and grow oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2017)

NW21 Creme


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

I posted this in the Surge thread in case this looks familiar 

I think I'm going to use the spray on the puff balls along with APB Leave-in and APB Hurry up and Grow oil.
For the rest, I'm going to use APB Leave in, the cream, and APB Hurry up and grow on the scalp, and just the leave in and APB butter on the ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2017)

Used APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream sealed with Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding


----------



## imaginary (Jan 6, 2017)

Used aphogee provitamin, sulphur mix and then grapeseed oil.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

Okay, just to paint a picture: The very top part of my hair(edges to just before ears)  is used to cover up the half wig, then I have a section right after the top(from ears to just above the puff balls) that's split roughly into 2 sections (left and right) that used to be cornrowed, but now I converted into two single braids, and lastly there are the puff balls (the rest of the head from ears to nape). 

I took my scarf off cause my head was starting to get itchy and that means it's time for some air. I started to play with my braids. Since I've added APB to the mix, my hair has some weight to it y'all lol. I've been lifting them up  just so they can flop back down, and shaking my head just so they can slap against my head
 ( I'm weird y'all ) .

 I said all that to say this:  I think I like this combination. APB and NW21 play well together in my hair, and I barely feel any itches. Folks, I think we have a winner


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2017)

Applied LG Hair Growth oil to my edges and scalp yesterday and this morning. I'm continuing to use either my TGIN sample or Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream as my moisturizers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2017)

Today will use:
EV OO (Oil Rinse)
ED JBCO (on Damp Hair)
Texture Me Natural's Avocado & Amla


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

Xcel21 cream and APB Hurry up and Grow Oil to the scalp, APB Leave in and butter to the length.

Sprayed the puff balls with Xcel21 and oiled my scalp with APB HU&G. Added APB Leave in and butter to the little tips.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 7, 2017)

Used castor oil on my ends


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

Just did the scalp with NW21 and APB HU&G. Didn't do the length since I did it earlier. I'm definitely going to try to cowash tomorrow.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 8, 2017)

For the past two days-

Morning
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
Nothing on ends.

Night
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
Njoy Growth oil  on scalp.
Xcel21 cream and Jakeala parfait on ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2017)

In about 30 minutes I will be layering my deep conditioner: Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo with Forever Unique's Bath & Body oil. Will moisturize with Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2017)

NW21 and a little ED JBCO


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 8, 2017)

Hit the scalp with only the NW21 spray. My scalp is still pretty oily, but my hair doesn't flop anymore lol , I'll assess at the end of the day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 8, 2017)

Sprayed NW21 on scalp, concentrating on my hairline. Sealed damp length with SSI Seyani Butter and applied SSI HCSB to ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2017)

I did a pre-poo with Jakeala Honey pre-poo butter. I added SSI Papaya Nourishing oil to my DC.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

Hit that scalp about 30 minutes ago (it's currently 11:35pm) with the NW21 spray. I can't tell you how happy I am that I bought a spray and a cream. I felt the tireds coming on and was about to skip it. I did what another poster did (sowwy, I don't remember who it was. Please tag her, or if it's you tag yourself ) and kept my goodies next to my bed. I have a trunk that functions as my night stand, since the brilliant person who designed this apartment decided to only put two outlets in every room but the kitchen. That has 3.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh and my scalp is doing pretty good surprisingly. Hair feels soft too. I guess after my initial sessions (man I couldn't think of a word for 10 seconds. Y'all should have seen me looking into the sky) of moisturizing my scalp and hair has pretty much settled.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 9, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> For the past two days-
> 
> Morning
> Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
> ...



Repeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2017)

DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme on length and NW21 Creme on Scalp.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 9, 2017)

Megatek and castor oil.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

Just the NW21 spray.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 9, 2017)

Detangled with Vatika Oil, then prepooed with Jakeala Prepoo Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2017)

NW21 & DB Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2017)

Sprayed NW21 and applied SSI Coco Creme. Will baggy for an hour or so.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 9, 2017)

Used my ntm to moisturize. Sealed with the mane choice Butter and put avocado oil on my ends


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 10, 2017)

Morning
Xcel21 cream, HTN Growth lotion, and Cocasta oil w/ bamboo extract on hair line.
Nothing on ends.

Night
Naturelle Grow banana coconut prepoo treatment w Jakeala parfait on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2017)

NW21 Creme & DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 10, 2017)

Sprayed NW21 and applied SSI Coco Creme.


----------



## Beany (Jan 10, 2017)

Used avocado oil in DC


----------



## imaginary (Jan 10, 2017)

Megatek, argan and castor oil


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 11, 2017)

Xcel21 cream and HV Cocasta oil on hair line.
HV Cocasta oil to ends.


----------



## demlew (Jan 11, 2017)

Applied APB's Karanja Itchy Scalp Treatment


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 11, 2017)

Applied APB Hurry Up and Grow oil on nape and temples


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2017)

Continuing to use LG Hair Growth oil on my edges and scalp daily. Alternating between Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream and an Uncle Funky's Daughter sample to moisturize my hair.

Layered Forever Unique Hair Products Hair & Body oil on top my deep conditioner this morning.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 11, 2017)

Inspired by @MeaWea I decided to oil rinse with babassu oil for the first time ever. Hot water has to be used or white lumps will be stuck in the hair (higher melting point than coconut oil). The oil does have a slight smell when heated.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wild growth on my roots, edges, and ends.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 11, 2017)

I re twisted a section of my hair using
Oyin Handmade Greg Juice, Cortez Moroccan rosewater + Palo Santo essential oil mix on scalp and hair
Baba Ramdev’s Divya Kesh Taila on scalp only
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
AfroVeda Hemp Seed Lock Twist & Roll Butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 11, 2017)

Used APB Hair Cream


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 11, 2017)

I skipped a day. I was really tired lol. I sprayed today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2017)

Will use:
EV OO
ED JBCO
C&C Tincture (Ma.i T.ai)
TMN Avocado & Amla L-I


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2017)

I forgot to post here last night that I used Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Hair Pudding sealed with SSI Coriander Fig Balm. My hair still feels very soft tonight so I'm not touching it.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 11, 2017)

Will mist with water and twist with APB Hair Lotion at some point tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 11, 2017)

Oiled my edges with some emu oil that I'm trying to use up. Will use this consistently on my edges until it's gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2017)

Used a couple mini-swipes of Creme & Coco's Cotton Candy Clouds in Cranberry Cookie


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 12, 2017)

Xcel21 cream and NG healthy greens balm on hair line and ends.
NG healthy greens balm on length.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 12, 2017)

Babassu oil is not good for oil rinsing, unless you have oily hair. Woke up to semi-rough hair, meaning it dissolved my sebum/oil balance. I will use it for dry hair only.

Next on the list: unrefined sesame oil. I suspect it will leave my hair greasy, like olive oil does.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 12, 2017)

I have one section left to re twist, but am feeling lazy. I misted Palo Santo EO+Rosewater + Oyin Handmade's Grg Juice all over scalp and hair. Then added a tiny amount of Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee to that section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2017)

NW21 Creme & Cream and Coco Cranberry Cookie


----------



## imaginary (Jan 12, 2017)

Provitamin leave in, diy horsetail sunflower oil and castor oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 12, 2017)

Qhemet CTDG 
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 13, 2017)

Sesame oil alone, no bueno. It worked OK for finger-detangling, but too light, slightly greasy without being conditioning, and my nape started tangling after my hair dried. I think I am done with oils lighter than hempseed oil.

Next up is wheat germ oil.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Xcel21 cream and NG healthy greens balm on hair line and ends.
NG healthy greens balm on length.


----------



## Beany (Jan 13, 2017)

Lace naturals amazon butter. I have 32 oz of this so I'll be using it for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2017)

NW21 & Komaza's Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2017)

I have in: Soultanicals Knot Glide (wrapped in Saran Wrap and my Bonnet.  Will cleanse in the a.m.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 14, 2017)

Hairveda Vatika oil


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 14, 2017)

Xcel21 cream and NG healthy greens balm on hair line and ends.
NG healthy greens balm on length.
Xcel21/Njoy oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2017)

Used:
Soultanicals Knot Glide *(L)* otion - although I'm rinsing it out
EV CO                                *(O)* 
EV OO
ED JBCO
TMN Amla & Avocado    *(C)*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2017)

Man I have been falling off. Gotta get it together.


----------



## Daina (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't feel like cleansing so I will:
*L - *mist with water/CR moisture milk
*C - *QB burdock root butter cream
*O - *Avocado oil 
*B - *QB Aethiopika butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2017)

A few swipes of NW21 Cream


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 14, 2017)

Bhaasvataa Oil on wet hair


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 14, 2017)

Consistently putting LG Growth oil on my edges and scalp.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2017)

today used HV vatika oil mix with jbco.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2017)

Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Hair Pudding sealed with SSI Coriander Fig Balm.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 14, 2017)

Lottabody moisturise me milk, Vatika coconut oil and JB castor oil


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2017)

About to use the Xcel 21 cream after I straighten my hair.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 15, 2017)

Xcel21 cream and NG healthy greens balm on hair line.
Xcel21 cream on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2017)

NW21 Creme on Scalp.  SSI Cranberry Cocktail on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2017)

A swipe or two of Bekura's Java & Honey for sealing purposes.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 15, 2017)

APB Ayurvedic cream 
Hairveda Vatika oil


----------



## imaginary (Jan 15, 2017)

Provitamin LI and SM curl and shine conditioner


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2017)

Xcel 21 cream on scalp; M&S with APB Peppermint and Lemongrass Daily Mist and Papaya Nourishing oil.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 16, 2017)

Xcel21/Njoy mix to hairline and scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2017)

NW21 Cream & DB Coconut and Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry I've been forgetting to post here. Friday I used my Ayurvedic DIY butter and Sun I used an oil mix. Still in mini braids.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2017)

i used my coconut oil/castor mix many times and had itching immediately after using it but ignored it, my sis said it coconut oil, anyone else have any ideas? it's not constant but it something i need to figure out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2017)

@Ltown
When I've been using EV CO recently, I've been rinsing it right out.  I slather it on and rinse out.

So I've been using it for an Oil Rinse. So far, no itchies.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 16, 2017)

Ltown said:


> i used my coconut oil/castor mix many times and had itching immediately after using it but ignored it, my sis said it coconut oil, anyone else have any ideas? it's not constant but it something i need to figure out.


Can you thin the castor oil with another oil that you like, or try the coconut oil alone?


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 16, 2017)

Bel Nouvo Vanilla moisture butter
Hairveda Vatika oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 17, 2017)

Used ntm creme and avocado oil


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 17, 2017)

Xcel21/Njoy oil mix to scalp.
Xcel21 cream w/ NG healthy greens balm to hairline and ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2017)

NW21 & SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## Ltown (Jan 17, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Can you thin the castor oil with another oil that you like, or try the coconut oil alone?


no, but I mixed what i had so i'm throw this mix out and try them separate so i can figure this out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2017)

ED JBCO


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Hair Pudding sealed with SSI Coriander Fig Balm*.




Ditto - tonight


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 17, 2017)

I haven't been posting but I have been hitting my scalp once a day with Xcel21


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 18, 2017)

Xcel21 and NG healthy greens balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2017)

NW21 Cream & BM's Luscious Hair Creme.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 18, 2017)

Tested wheat germ oil on a coil and tossed it; it was starting to break down and get thin. I will get another sample soon.

Oil washed with my castor/hemp mix, used Jamaican Mango & Lime Transition Creme like a rinse-out.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2017)

Pre-poo with Jakeala Honey Pre Shampoo Butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2017)

Just used NW Xcel 21 Hair Revitalizer and my special oil blend on my scalp and Sarenzo Creamy Oil on my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Just used NW Xcel 21 Hair Revitalizer and my special oil blend on my scalp and *Sarenzo Creamy Oil on my hair*


@Aggie 
What Creamy Oil (scent) are you using?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2017)

Wash/DC today. Wrapped my hair with a foam wrap lotion and applied a light coat of Papaya Nourishing Oil. Also, applied Xcel-21 cream to scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What Creamy Oil (scent) are you using?


@IDareT'sHair 
I have the twisted vanilla scent


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 18, 2017)

Belnouvo buttercream
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 19, 2017)

Xcel21 cream
Xcel21/Njoy oil mix
NG healthy greens balm


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been thinking: I've just been using the Xcel21 on my scalp and nothing on my hair. I wonder if I should use something on the length ..

My hair feels soft, but I don't want any problems to start. Maybe I'll just use something for my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2017)

WEN Pomegranate Hair Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil washed with my castor/hemp mix, used Jamaican Mango & Lime Transition Creme like a rinse-out.


Repeat...


----------



## Beany (Jan 19, 2017)

Amla/curry oil for prepoo


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 20, 2017)

Xcel21 cream
Xcel21/Njoy oil mix
NG healthy greens balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2017)

NW21 Creme


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 20, 2017)

Wednesday evening I used a blend of (KPN neelibrigahdi+ Nutiva unrefined hemp+ Neem ) oils to prepoo.
Today I used a SM Dragon's Blood conditioner on ends. Hair is in 10 jumbo twists. Will wash tonight


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 20, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> Xcel21 cream
> Xcel21/Njoy oil mix
> NG healthy greens balm



Repeat.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 21, 2017)

APB Hair Lotion
Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on ends


----------



## imaginary (Jan 21, 2017)

Yesterday: Argan oil
Today: castor oil


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2017)

I used Naturelle Grow Sweet Plantain Leave in this morning and sealed it in with Sarenzo Creamy Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2017)

NW21 Crème & HBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2017)

@Nicole Hunter 

  Very Happy to Have You!

Please post away and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

Here are my oils: 

garlic, onion, basil, clary sage, peppermint, olive, cinnamon cassia, stinging nettle, saw palmetto, white peony, white thyme, rehmannia, tea tree, neem, reishi mushroom, rosemary (YES I HAVE EXPANDED THEM SMDH)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2017)

@Nicole Hunter
Very interesting Oil Stash.

Let us know how they work for you.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nicole Hunter
> Very interesting Oil Stash.
> 
> Let us know how they work for you.



Thank you I will!


----------



## imaginary (Jan 22, 2017)

Just applied sweet almond oil and tea tree oil to my scalp.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 22, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> Here are my oils:
> 
> garlic, onion, basil, clary sage, peppermint, olive, cinnamon cassia, stinging nettle, saw palmetto, white peony, white thyme, rehmannia, tea tree, neem, reishi mushroom, rosemary (YES I HAVE EXPANDED THEM SMDH)


Are some of these essential oils? What are you diluting them with?


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 22, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Are some of these essential oils? What are you diluting them with?



All of these have the ability to penetrate the hair shaft as I don't seal or use sealants & olive oil is my carrier oil. All of them are essential oils excepts stinging nettle, saw palmetto, reishi mushroom, & rehmannia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2017)

Used: WEN Pomegranate Oil overnight
Will use: EVOO and HBCO also in today's regimen


----------



## Ltown (Jan 22, 2017)

Use camille curlaide and hv green butter.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 22, 2017)

GHE with Njoy Growth Oil yesterday. About to apply my LI + APB Simple Cream and top with APB Silky Serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2017)

Used:
EVOO
Swee.t A.lmond Oil
HBCO

Today in my wash day Regi


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2017)

Will lightly moisturize with SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 22, 2017)

Used both DIY oil mix and ayurvedic butter mix on scalp and mini braids.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 22, 2017)

I've been using X21 and APB Cupachu in Lemon Pound Cake.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2017)

Tonight I used up a jar of Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Hair Pudding and sealed with SSI Coriander Fig Balm. I had to pull out another moisturizer so I pulled out APB Moisturizing Crème in Cookie Dough - this right here is soooo delicious  Plus it feels so good on my hair too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2017)

Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna Creme & NW21 Creme


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 23, 2017)

moisturized using neutrogena triple moisture cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2017)

NW21 & Siamese Twists Raspberry Henna Creme


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2017)

Tonight I used APB Moisturizing Hair Creme sealed with SSI Coriander Fig Balm.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 24, 2017)

Last night, applied Hairveda Vatika Oil


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 24, 2017)

I didn't moisturize last night, but I'll be sure to do it tonight.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 24, 2017)

Last night: sweet almond and castor oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2017)

NW21 Creme and a couple dabs of Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 24, 2017)

Moisturized with ntm silk touch creme and sealed with the mane choice Butter


----------



## Beany (Jan 25, 2017)

ED jbco on scalp
Kj naturals Jamaican jelly on ends


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 26, 2017)

Xcel21 cream
HTN growth lotion
HV Cocasta oil
Jakeala parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2017)

NW21 
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2017)

used naturelle marshmallow leave it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2017)

Will use Sarenzo's Pumpkin Spice Creamy Oil and a couple swipes of NW21 Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2017)

NW21 Creme & SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 27, 2017)

My hair is so dry. I need something to moisturize my straightened natural hair. 

I've tried coconut oil (since it's penetrating) and it's not helping it stay "moisturized".


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2017)

WEN Pomegranate Hair Oil


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 28, 2017)

Xcel21 cream
HTN growth lotion
HV Cocasta oil
Jakeala parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Soaked Overnight with WEN Pomegranate Oil (under Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap)
Did an EV OO Rinse
Will Use: HBCO & CJ's Smoothing Lotion

*Will probably use BRB's Pumpkin Hair Whip after my Hair Air Dries.  Or maybe Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 28, 2017)

I spritzed XCEL-21 on hair and scalp. I also applied LG Green Magic to scalp.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 29, 2017)

GHEing for 24 hrs with Njoy's Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2017)

Spritzed NW21 & used Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## PR0MISE44 (Jan 29, 2017)

Beamodel said:


> My hair is so dry. I need something to moisturize my straightened natural hair.
> 
> I've tried coconut oil (since it's penetrating) and it's not helping it stay "moisturized".



Yes! I know what you mean.  I've switched to using avocado (penetrates with moisture but isn't as greasy as evco) and almond (fast absorbs, super softening). This is the dream team for me when rocking straight hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2017)

PR0MISE44 said:


> Yes! I know what you mean.  I've switched to using avocado (penetrates with moisture but isn't as greasy as evco) and almond (fast absorbs, super softening). This is the dream team for me when rocking straight hair.


@PR0MISE44
This is an on-going challenge.  Are you planning on joining?


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 29, 2017)

PR0MISE44 said:


> Yes! I know what you mean.  I've switched to using avocado (penetrates with moisture but isn't as greasy as evco) and almond (fast absorbs, super softening). This is the dream team for me when rocking straight hair.



Thank you. Last night I saturated my hair with Sarenzo's Body Frostings which is Avocado butter based and now my hair feels great. I have to try Avocado oil alone one day too.


----------



## PR0MISE44 (Jan 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PR0MISE44
> This is an on-going challenge.  Are you planning on joining?



Yes! I've been lurking


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2017)

@PR0MISE44 
Great!


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 30, 2017)

Xcel21 cream
HTN growth lotion
HV Cocasta oil
Jakeala parfait


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosewater + Oyin Handmade Greg Juice mix on hair and scalp
Divya Kesh Taila on scalp and ends
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream + Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter (unscented) on ends (last 4 inches)

Edited to add an omitted product


----------



## imaginary (Jan 30, 2017)

Avj, sweet almond oil and SM curl and shine and castor oil on my ends


----------



## Daina (Jan 30, 2017)

Going to use my Xcel 21 and then use some grease on my scalp. It's been cold and really dry here and my scalp is really dry. Going to use either Nature's Blessing or Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey. Will use CR moisture milk, QB BRBC, QB Moringa oil and seal with QB Honey hair balm.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 31, 2017)

Megatek, sweet almond oil and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & SSI Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2017)

A couple swipes of Claudie's Salve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2017)

Using: W.E.N. Pomegranate Hair Oil (under a plastic cap).  Will also use: EVOO and HBCO.  Maybe a little EV CO too.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 2, 2017)

Xcel21 cream
HTN growth lotion
HV Cocasta oil
Jakeala parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2017)

Last Night:
Re-applied WEN Pomegranate Oil and Re-Wrapped in Saran Wrap


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been oiling my scalp and ends daily all January.  Alternating between Moringa, Hair pouse plus, and JBCO on my scalp every night.  Moringa or JBCO on my ends nightly and CHI Argan oil with moringa on my ends in the morning.  

I think Im going to keep this up for the month of February.  However, I plan to only use moringa oil on my ends at night and keep the JBCO for my scalp only. Also, I may add moringa oil to my scalp in the morning after I spray with x21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2017)

Today:
EV CO
EV OO
HBCO


----------



## imaginary (Feb 2, 2017)

Megatek and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2017)

Steaming in: EVOO & EVCO under my Steamer


----------



## Beany (Feb 2, 2017)

Mhc type 4 cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2017)

Bel Nouvo's Red Velvet Cake Hair Cream


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 4, 2017)

HTN protein LI
HTN growth lotion
HV Cocasta oil
Jakeala parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & BN's Hair Creme in Red Velvet Cake.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2017)

Prepooed with Vatika Oil earlier this evening. About to apply APB Simple Hair Cream and Silky Serum to my cornrows post wash routine.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2017)

I used APB Moisturizing Hair Creme, 
Sealed with APB Hair and Body Butta
Topped with EVOO.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2017)

I also used up a small jar of SSI Coriander Hair Fig Balm. I absolutely love this balm. It smells amazing plus it leaves my hair super soft once moisturizer is on it, but due to stash minimizing at the moment, this is not a repurchase item until I get this stash all the way down to a few sealants (3 or 4).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I also used up a small jar of SSI Coriander Hair Fig Balm. I absolutely love this balm. It smells amazing plus it leaves my hair super soft once moisturizer is on it, *but due to stash minimizing at the moment, this is not a repurchase item until I get this stash all the way down to a few sealants (3 or 4).*


@Aggie
Hmph.... 

Welp.  I guess you won't be buying that again for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hmph....
> 
> Welp.  I guess you won't be buying that again for 5 or 6 years.




Now that right there, is funny. But you might be so right @IDareT'sHair unless of course I get extremely heavy handed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2017)

@Aggie
Hmph.  Um...even heavy-handed we still looking at a good 4 years 11 months


----------



## Beany (Feb 5, 2017)

Qb brbc and mhc type 4 cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

*Today*:
Oils: EV CO, EV OO, HBCO
Conditioner: Jakeala's Flaxseed Mallow Cowash Conditioner/Okay's Conditioner Final R/O
DC'er: BBD Stretch, Inashi Mango Restorative Conditioner
Leave-In: Lawrence Ray Concepts "Shake & Go", Curl Junkie's Smoothing Conditioner, HBCO.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 5, 2017)

Megatek and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

Used:
Bel Nouvo's Red Velvet Moisture Butter


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hmph.  Um...even heavy-handed we still looking at a good 4 years 11 months


@IDareT'sHair 



Not the 11 months though? So funny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Not the 11 months though? So funny.*


@Aggie
It is really 5 years so that's why I gave you 4 years 11 months.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 5, 2017)

Coated hair in shea butter/oil mix to detangle and braid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

@beingofserenity 
Hello, this is an on-going challenge.  Are you joining us?


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beingofserenity
> Hello, this is an on-going challenge.  Are you joining us?



Whoops, I'm sorry. Yes, I would like to joing please?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> *Whoops, I'm sorry. Yes, I would like to joing please?!*


@beingofserenity 
Welcome!


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 6, 2017)

HTN protein LI
HTN growth lotion
HV Cocasta oil
Jakeala parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2017)

NW21 & Jakeala's Coconut Hair Milk


----------



## Daina (Feb 6, 2017)

NTM, Avocado oil and Komaza strengthening oil


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 6, 2017)

Wet finger-detangle with Castor/Hemp Oil Mix and Jamaican Mango & Lime Transition Creme


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 6, 2017)

i feel like the shea butter mixture I added to my hair not only made it really soft, but also changed the texture of my hair. shed hairs slide out more easily and the ends and hair straighten out and remain stretched more easily..


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2017)

I did a pre-poo with EVOO and JBCO.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 7, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> the shea butter mixture


Eh, do tell what this is, por favor?


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 7, 2017)

NG banana coconut prepoo and Jakeala parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2017)

NW21 & HBCO


----------



## imaginary (Feb 7, 2017)

Megatek and castor oil. Coming to the end of the megatek. Will probably only get one or two more from this. If it wasn't for the scent I would even consider getting more, but my nose and sinuses will be happy to see this go.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 7, 2017)

used castor oil on the ends of my cielie braids


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 7, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Eh, do tell what this is, por favor?



Shea Butter, sunflower and almond oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2017)

Used a couple swipes of: Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2017)

This afternoon I used APB Moisturizing Hair Creme (cookie dough fragrance) . This is an awesome creme - extremely emollient and moisturizing all at once. Once dried, left my hair light and fluffy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *This afternoon I used APB Moisturizing Hair Creme (cookie dough fragrance) . This is an awesome creme - extremely emollient and moisturizing all at once. Once dried, left my hair light and fluffy.*


@Aggie 
I Agree.

This is very nice.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 7, 2017)

Xcel21 cream and HV Cocasta oil


----------



## Beany (Feb 7, 2017)

Lace naturals amazon butter on ends and edges


----------



## Daina (Feb 8, 2017)

My hair has been really dry since my color touch-up so last night I sectioned and used NTM, QB BRBC, avocado oil and sealed the ends with Komaza strengthening oil.  My hair feels much better this morning so I am going to repeat every night until I can cleanse, protein treat and DC to reset my balance.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 8, 2017)

Castor/Hemp oil on wet hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 8, 2017)

I used Excel 21 spray and the cream on my scalp this AM.


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 8, 2017)

The Mane Choice Growth Oil on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & Siamese Twist's Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

Used BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 9, 2017)

Applied APB Silky serum to my scalp and Simple Hair Creme + QB's Alphabet Butter to my beehive cornrows this am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

This evening:
EV CO
EV OO
HBCO
TMN's Amla & Avocado Leave-In


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2017)

using luster oil moisturizer


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 9, 2017)

I am prepooing with my shea butter mixture. It really makes a huge difference in detangling my hair. Plan ing to detangle, do a protein treatment, shampoo scalp, deep condition. Yikes that sounds like so much, but I'm trying to use up some conditioners and also I've been having a bit of breakage.


----------



## Beany (Feb 10, 2017)

ED JBCO on scalp


----------



## imaginary (Feb 10, 2017)

Vatika and sweet almond oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2017)

Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme and a little HB CO


----------



## imaginary (Feb 10, 2017)

Argan and jojoba oils on my strands and then some castor oil on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2017)

Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Balm


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 12, 2017)

Xcel21 cream 
HV Cocasta oil 
Jakeala parfait


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 12, 2017)

Got some long twists done yesterday. As soon as they loosen up I'm gonna be oiling my scalp every other day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2017)

Will Steam in a couple hours with: EVOO and EVCO mixed

Will use ED JBCO today too.


----------



## Beany (Feb 12, 2017)

Avocado oil in prepoo and with DC. I'll probably use creamy oil or bamboo serum to take my set down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2017)

Ended Up Using:
Texture Me Natural Amla & Avocado L-In and ED JBCO.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2017)

Did my LCBO tonight.

L - APB Blue Agave Spritz
C - APB Hair Lotion
B - QB Alphabet Butter
O - APB Silky Serum


----------



## imaginary (Feb 12, 2017)

Aphogee provitamin, SM c&s and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2017)

NW 21 Spritz & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## imaginary (Feb 13, 2017)

SM h&s mist, argan oil, shea butter mix and SM c&s milk


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 13, 2017)

Wet finger-detangle with Castor/Hemp Oil Mix and Jamaican Mango & Lime Transition Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & DB's Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## imaginary (Feb 14, 2017)

SM c&s and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2017)

NW21 Spritz and Bel Nouvo's Moisture Hair Creme (Red Velvet Cake)


----------



## imaginary (Feb 16, 2017)

Last of the megatek (finally) and my diy sunflower horsetail oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

Wash Day:
EV CO
EV OO
ED JBCO

And CJ Smoothing Lotion


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 16, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> Xcel21 cream
> HV Cocasta oil
> Jakeala parfait



Repeat all week plus HTN growth lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2017)

NW21 & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 17, 2017)

Tried using the Jamaican Mango & Lime Transition Creme alone, like a detangling co-wash. It was OK, but my hair feels better when I use my Castor/Hemp Oil Mix underneath it.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 17, 2017)

This is my current regimen...

*a.m. Regimen*
Xcel 21 on scalp
Minoval on scalp
Nzuri Moringa oil on scalp
Chi Argan oil on length/ends
Ketty Pomade on edges
Moroccan Shine all over

*p.m. Regimen*
Xcel 21 on scalp
Minoval on scalp
Nzuri Vitamin Spritzer all over
JBCO or Ketty Hair Lotion on scalp
Nzuri Monringa oil on length/ends
Ketty Pomade all over


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 17, 2017)

Removed bonnet, scrunched a little babassu oil in my hair, replaced bonnet.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 17, 2017)

Provitamin LI and lavender olive oil


----------



## Daina (Feb 18, 2017)

Xcel 21 cream on scalp and edges 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture on length
QB Moringa oil on roots and length
Sweet Almond oil on length 

Ends treatment - Xcel 21, Argan oil and CR Curlaide Moisture butter


----------



## LadyBugsy (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone using the Misto sprayer for their oils? I use it in the kitchen for olive and coconut oil and am thinking of buying one for my hair oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

@LadyBugsy 
Are you thinking about joining our challenge this year?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2017)

Today I used APB Hair and Body Butta and APB Moisturizing Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2017)

Will Use:
EV CO
EV OO
ED JBCO
Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 19, 2017)

Just oiled my scalp with a blend of jojoba, grapeseed, cedarwood, lavender, thyme and rosemary oils. Also added some sulfur in there. Plan to do this every day


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm still alternating between HH Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream and DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream for my moisturizer. Also still using Forever Unique's Hair & Body Oil in Icy Peach. Additionally I'm using Liquid Gold on my edges and scalp.


----------



## Beany (Feb 19, 2017)

Qb brbc and mhc type 4 cream


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 19, 2017)

Remove bonnet, scrunched in some babassu oil, replace bonnet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2017)

NW21 & Bel Nouvo - Deep Moisture Creme (Vanilla)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Today I used Bekura palm Tapioca and Jakeala Hair Parfait to moisturize my hair.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 20, 2017)

SAA "tea", diy sunflower horsetail oil, SM raw shea conditioner, castor oil


----------



## Beany (Feb 20, 2017)

Ed jbco on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Banana Walnut Cake)


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 21, 2017)

Scrunched babassu oil on lightly damp hair. I wish it was as conditioning as castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2017)

NW21 and DB Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you recommend any hair cremr that dont leave a white film.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

NW 21 & DB's Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 23, 2017)

Bhaasvataa Oil and Jamaican Mango & Lime Transition Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

Used a few swipes of MHC Type3


----------



## Daina (Feb 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a few swipes of MHC Type3



@IDareT'sHair, how do you like the type 3? It is difficult to find other than the sellers website. I've tried to get it a few times and they were sold out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2017)

@Daina
I definitely prefer Type4 and Buttery Soy.  Also, Sophia's Old Fashion Hair Grease.

I did buy it directly from MHC BF and my 1st time purchasing Type 3.  

It's almost lotion-like.  It's an unscented creamy-lotion.  So far, this will not be a repurchase. 

I have other things that is the same consistency that I like better and is cheaper and smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2017)

Applied WEN Remoist (Pomegranate) to dry Hair.  Wrapped in Saran Wrap.  Will leave on overnight and cleanse in the a.m.


----------



## Daina (Feb 25, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Daina
> I definitely prefer Type4 and Buttery Soy.  Also, Sophia's Old Fashion Hair Grease.
> 
> I did buy it directly from MHC BF and my 1st time purchasing Type 3.
> ...



@IDareT'sHair, thank you for the review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2017)

Today:
EV CO
EV OO
ED JBCO
CJ's Smoothing Lotion


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 25, 2017)

oiled my scalp with my oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2017)

Hairveda - Avosoya Oil

MHC Type3


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2017)

NW21 and Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2017)

Used Up:
Something by Komaza? (no b/ups) - I need to look up the name, because it will be a definite repurchase.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 26, 2017)

Diluted avj, jojoba lavender olive oil, SM C&S, cocoa butter mix (sweet almond and jojoba oil)


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 27, 2017)

Bhaasvataa Oil and Jamaican Mango & Lime Transition Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2017)

NW21 & BN's Red Velvet Cake Deep Moisture Hair Creme


----------



## imaginary (Feb 28, 2017)

SM h&s and ogx shea butter serum


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2017)

This morning....
NW21 on scalp
Minoval on scalp
Nzuri Moringa oil on scalp
CHI argan oil on length
Moroccan oil shine spray all over


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2017)

NW21 Spritz and Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Ap.ple Ci.der)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2017)

Just in from work and already moisturized my hair with some Bekura Tonga Mousse - I really like that stuff. It reminds me of some type type of liquid creamy oil, ie, moisturizer and oil all in one, thereby eliminating one step in my nightly moisturizing regimen .


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 28, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with my oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2017)

NW21 & BeeMine Luscious Moisture Hair Creme


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 1, 2017)

For those that moisturize your hair daily...do you shampoo your hair daily or cowash


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> For those that moisturize your hair daily...do you shampoo your hair daily or cowash


I don't always moisturize daily but whether or not I do, I only shampoo once a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> For those that moisturize your hair daily...do you shampoo your hair daily or cowash


@larry3344
Ms. Larry - Are you joining us in this year's Challenge?


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @larry3344
> Ms. Larry - Are you joining us in this year's Challenge?


I am


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> *I am*


@larry3344 
Very Cool

Glad to have You!


----------



## Daina (Mar 2, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> For those that moisturize your hair daily...do you shampoo your hair daily or cowash





Aggie said:


> I don't always moisturize daily but whether or not I do, I only shampoo once a week.



^^^this, I only cleanse at most once per week and sometimes I stretch to 2 weeks in the winter.  Summer is definitely once per week unless I am wearing my hair straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarenzo's Heavy Creme (in Buttercream)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2017)

Overnight "Oil Soak":
EV OO & WEN Pomegranate Oils


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 3, 2017)

Babassu oil with bonnet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2017)

EV CO
EV OO
ED JBCO
QB's AOHC


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 4, 2017)

Bhaasvataa oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2017)

Hairveda Whipped Hydration


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2017)

Bekura Tonga Mousse tonight.


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 5, 2017)

Added coconut oil to my blow dried hair.

Supa soft


----------



## Beany (Mar 5, 2017)

Evoo in dc
Ed jbco on scalp


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 6, 2017)

Bhaasvaata Oil followed by Jamaican M&L Transition Creme on top


----------



## imaginary (Mar 6, 2017)

Xcel21 and sweet almond oil to scalp only


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2017)

Purabody Naturals Mango & Tea (Tree) Scalp Butter


----------



## Beany (Mar 6, 2017)

Ed jbco and calendula oil on scalp
Creamy oil on length


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 6, 2017)

Beany said:


> Ed jbco and calendula oil on scalp
> Creamy oil on length


What does calendula oil feel like? Does it leave a film on the hair like castor oil does?


----------



## Beany (Mar 6, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> What does calendula oil feel like? Does it leave a film on the hair like castor oil does?




I infused calendula in sunflower oil. Sunflower oil is really light.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2017)

Used Bekura Tonga Mousse tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2017)

Hairveda's Whipped Hydration


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2017)

Using Bekura Tonga Mousse again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2017)

EV CO
EV OO
ED JBCO
NG's Sweet Greens


----------



## imaginary (Mar 8, 2017)

Xcel21 and castor oil


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 8, 2017)

I used Xcel 21 cream and spray this AM and I massaged in jbco this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet Greens (Naturelle Grow)


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 10, 2017)

Bhaasvataa Oil followed by Jamaican M&L Transition Creme for wet finger-detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2017)

WEN Pomegranate Oil (wrapped hair in Saran Wrap)


----------



## imaginary (Mar 10, 2017)

SM s&h and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2017)

I made a little "concoction" this a.m. = AVJ, AVG, EVOO.  I am "soaking" in this and will leave on about an hour.  

I put this on top of my Guava Leaf Tea.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 11, 2017)

SM s&h, argan oil and giovanni leave-in


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2017)

used hv green butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's Healthy Greens


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2017)

Used NG Hibiscus & Honey Leave-in/Detangler tonight as my moisturizer. It really does make my hair feel so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2017)

Qhemet Biologics Amla Olive and Heavy Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2017)

MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Bhaasvataa Oil followed by Jamaican M&L Transition Creme for wet finger-detangling.


Again...


----------



## ladybee1922 (Mar 14, 2017)

After 20 minute steam and GHE for a few hours, I applied my mix made of butters, oils and ayurvedic powders. still in mini braids since Jan. I've been very lazy the past month but getting back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's _"Jamaican Me Crazy Natural Hair & Scalp Balm"_


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2017)

This morning I used - Naturelle Grow's Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in to moisturize after cowashing in the shower with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner. No oil to seal because my hair felt very moisturized and tonight it still does.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 14, 2017)

Used ntm silk touch cream and my mane choice butter to put twists in my hair


----------



## Pmpomatic (Mar 15, 2017)

Xcel21/ Njoy oil mix in am
Xcel21/ stinky oil mix at night
Phyto serum and Jakeala parfait on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2017)

Used:
Naturelle Grow's _"Healthy Greens"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2017)

EV CO
EV OO
MHC Buttery Soy or QB's AOHC *on damp hair*
NG's Argan & Emu (to seal)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2017)

Sarenzo Heavy Creme Va Va Van.illa (this a.m.)
NG Jamaican Me Crazy Hair Balm (this p.m.)


----------



## imaginary (Mar 16, 2017)

Xcel and sweet almond oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2017)

QB's abcdefg Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's Argan & Emu Healthy Hair & Scalp Conditioning Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

Soakin' in WEN Cucumber & Aloe under Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap before I start my wash day.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 18, 2017)

used ntm silk touch creme and the mane choice butter to redo my twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## imaginary (Mar 18, 2017)

Castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's Sweet Honey Nectar


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2017)

A couple quick swipes of QB's AOHC


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 19, 2017)

Hairveda Vatika oil


----------



## Beany (Mar 19, 2017)

Qb brbc and lace naturals amazon butter


----------



## imaginary (Mar 20, 2017)

Xcel, sweet almond oil and castor oil.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 20, 2017)

Babassu oil on hair steamed from the shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2017)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2017)

Not Sure - The Label came off.  

But I want to say it's Komaza Scalp Treatment.  

However, they've gone through so many reformulations with this particular product, it's hard to say.

But I used whatever it is?


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 21, 2017)

Quick finger-detangle with the Jamaican Mango and Lime Transition Creme, Castor Hemp Oil Mix only on stubborn knots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2017)

Siamese Twists:
Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2017)

using naturelle leave in soft/silky


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2017)

ST'icals Knot Glide
EVCO
Avo.cado Oil
QB's AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2017)

Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion


----------



## imaginary (Mar 23, 2017)

Yesterday: Xcel, lavender olive oil and castor oil.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 23, 2017)

Xcel 21- scalp
Minoval- edges
Zuri Moringa Oil - scalp
Chi Argon Oil - length & ends
Moroccan Oil Glimmer Spray - all over for shine/sheen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2017)

Hairveda's CoCasta Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2017)

Overnight with: WEN Remoist Conditioner (on dry hair)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 25, 2017)

Did an overnight prepoo with aloe Vera gel, olive, castor, grapeseed, almond, avocado and jojoba oil. Massaged all on this on my scalp and just the oils on the length of my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2017)

Camille Rose Natural's Ajani Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Camille Rose Natural's Ajani Balm*



Same!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 26, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Same!


How are you liking this? I want to know for research purposes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2017)

@flyygirlll2
It's a grainy-grease.  I've used it before.  It smells like "Cocoa Butter" It works great as a sealer and for the itchies.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 26, 2017)

Xcel and diy horsetail oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2017)

QB's Amla Olive & Heavy Creme (AOHC)


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 27, 2017)

I had tried to go cheap and tried Castor/Olive Oil for detangling. Hair was not having it! I could feel the cuticles and it got extra tangly, wet or dry. There is some fatty acid in both olive and sesame oils my hair does not like. Castor/Hemp Oil and J M&L Transition Creme to the rescue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2017)

@Sharpened
So are you saying the Castor/Olive "Combo" does not work for you but a Castor/Hemp works better for you?

Reason I'm asking is because I just bought a bottle of Hemp about a month ago. 

I may try a Olive/Hemp "Combo."  When I've used Hemp before, I was using it on dry hair, but wondered how it would do as part of an Oil Rinse?  

Any thoughts?


----------



## imaginary (Mar 28, 2017)

SM h&s, castor oil and SM c&s milk


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> So are you saying the Castor/Olive "Combo" does not work for you but a Castor/Hemp works better for you?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is because I just bought a bottle of Hemp about a month ago.
> ...


Hempseed oil works fine by itself, but that grassy smell was a problem for DH. If you can stand the smell, try alone as an oil rinse, then you can judge what to mix it with. It leaves a coating, but not as thick as castor oil does. Rice bran oil is another good one with ceramides, but it was too light for me. If you have oil rinsed with olive oil before, the hempseed mixed in should improve it.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 28, 2017)

Aphogee restructurizer, argan oil and SM c&s


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2017)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Daina (Mar 29, 2017)

Used Mielle Organics Avocado moisture milk and sealed with castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

A couple little swipes of Ajani Balm (Camille Rose Naturals)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

Today:
Hemp Seed on top of my DC'er
EVOO & EVCO mixed with AVJ for a Rinse Out
QB's AOHC after my Hair Dries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

1 or 2 swipes CRN Ajani Balm


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 30, 2017)

Bought some oil sheen and I'm liking it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2017)

@beingofserenity 
Are you joining us?


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 30, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beingofserenity
> Are you joining us?



Yes. I formally joined a few months ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2017)

@beingofserenity 
Great! 

Loving it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2017)

TGIN's Buttercream


----------



## imaginary (Mar 30, 2017)

CON li, lavender olive oil and giovanni li


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2017)

Tonight:
WEN Hair Oil


----------



## imaginary (Mar 31, 2017)

Xcel and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

EVOO
EVCO
Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade


----------



## imaginary (Apr 1, 2017)

Sm h&s, sweet almond oil and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2017)

Qhemet Biologics Amla Olive and Heavy Creme


----------



## Beany (Apr 2, 2017)

Mhc type 4 cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2017)

QB's BRBC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2017)

A couple swipes of Hairveda Almond Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2017)

Hair still very moisturized from: QB's BRBC and a couple swipes of HV Almond Glaze.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Apr 4, 2017)

Overnight: stinky oil (scalp), NG banana coconut prepoo treatment, and Jakeala parfait (ends)

Today: Jakeala honey prepoo butter. 30 minutes under past cap before Hair appointment.

Tonight: Hairveda Cocasta oil and QB aethiopika butter on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> _*Overnight: stinky oil* (scalp),_ NG banana coconut prepoo treatment, and Jakeala parfait (ends)
> 
> *Today: Jakeala honey prepoo butter. *30 minutes under past cap before Hair appointment.
> 
> Tonight: Hairveda Cocasta oil and QB aethiopika butter on ends.


@Pmpomatic 
Gurl....What's "Stinky" Oil?

What are your thoughts on Jakeala's Pre-Poo?


----------



## Pmpomatic (Apr 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pmpomatic
> Gurl....What's "Stinky" Oil?
> 
> What are your thoughts on Jakeala's Pre-Poo?



@IDareT'sHair Stinky oil is JBCO infused with garlic oil, onion oil, biotin, sulfur, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, plus some other ingredients. I bought it online. It smells but now I'm use to it.

This is my second time using the Jakeala prepoo. The first time was back in December for the twists in my avatar. I applied it to dry hair 30 minutes before appointment with no issues. My hair was huge going into my appointment but I remember my twists were very soft and light. This time I paid more attention because of other reviews here.  I took it out of the refrigerator on Friday to warm up to room temperature. It wasn't a smooth paste like the one @victory777 posted back in December or dry looking like @MileHighDiva. It had more moisture to it with a smooth texture. You wouldn't be able to use it as a scrub like others suggested. I had 23 twists in already from last night's NG prepoo. Still damp. I had to rub it into the first twist but it blended well. As I am doing the other twists, the consistency was more creamy from my wet fingers. When I completed all twists, there was no residue and every twists looked smooth. 30 minutes w/plastic cap under a slap cap. Detangling went quicker than usual. My fingers  glided through with no problem. I followed with comb detangling. Hair looked big and was dry by the time I got to the salon (13 min drive). During my appointment, I notice the stylist gliding  her hands easily through my hair while shampooing and detangling after DC was real quick. My hair was again very soft and light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2017)

Today Imma use:
EVOO
EVCO 
and probably Alikay's Botanicals (Grease) and some QB BRBC


----------



## Beany (Apr 5, 2017)

Ed jbco and calendula oil on scalp
Creamy oil on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2017)

Used a drop or two of: Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2017)

Alikay Naturals Botancials


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm super late, but can I join?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2017)

@Saludable84
Membership is "Open" until 11:59 12/31/17.



ETA:  What will you be using?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 6, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Membership is "Open" until 11:59 12/31/17.
> 
> 
> ...





Oil: HBCO

Creams: QB CTDG and I would like to test out APB Cucumber Cream (?)

Butters: QB ABCDEFG Butter, QB Amla, QB Burdock, MHC Buttery Soy and Type 4, Hairveda AG

Hoping to add MHC Sophia Hair Grease in there soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> *Hoping to add MHC Sophia Hair Grease in there soon.*


@Saludable84
Great Addition


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 6, 2017)

Oil wash with Castor/Hemp Oil Mix


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 6, 2017)

I have been oil rinsing with JBCO, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, peppermint oil, eucalyptus oil, and a little Manetabolism growth oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2017)

Alikay Natural's Botanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2017)

Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2017)

WEN Cucumber & Thyme: under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap and Tur.bie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2017)

I used my version of a "Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo" as an Oil Rinse which has:
EVOO
EV CO
Macadamia Oil (gotta watch this very greasy)

I also used:
Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt & QB's abcdefghijklmnop Butta' for my Heavy Sealing Project.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2017)

This afternoon I used NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in, QB CTDG, then MHC Type 4 Hair Butter all sealed in with evoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2017)

Will use Alikay's Botanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2017)

Used a couple drops of: Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2017)

The first side with heavy sealing after its had a little time to absorb 
And this side is right after I place all dealers


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2017)

@Saludable84
Can you say Juicylicious!

What all did you use?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable
> Can you say Juicylicious!
> 
> What all did you use?


APB Cucumber Cream
QB CTDG 
HBCO 
LQ Java Butter
QB Alphabet Butter


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair thank you. 

And another thank you for making me go the extra step with adding grease on top. I already like it better than just butter


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> The first side with heavy sealing after its had a little time to absorb View attachment 394161
> And this side is right after I place all dealers
> View attachment 394159





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable
> Can you say Juicylicious!
> 
> What all did you use?


 Juicy is right! I just heavy moisturied and sealed my hair with Inahsi Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-in, QB CTDG and MHC Type 4 Hair Cream. Hair feels wonderful and now I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair thank you.
> 
> And another thank you for making me go the extra step with adding grease on top. I already like it better than just butter


Yes lawd, that grease is so much better on top of that moisturized goodness


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

@Saludable84 

How do you dry it? Do you wait until it's all dried or do you wear a plastic cap over it to bed and do a GHE? 

Man that hurrr of yours really looks well covered. I think I need to do mine like that but a little early in the evening because I will want it to dry a lot before heading to bed.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

Aww man, I really need me some MHC Sophia's Grease now. I remember I liked the Bask & Bloom grease as well. There is another one but the name completely alludes me at the moment.

ETA:

After I'm done with the MHC Type 4 Hair Cream is done, I'll pull out my Inahsi Naturals Hair and Body butter. It looks a lot like grease so it just might work for sealing my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

How do you like Alikay Naturals butters for sealing? Do you have any of them? I know you like this brand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *How do you like Alikay Naturals butters for sealing? Do you have any of them? I know you like this brand.*


@Aggie
I've been using the Botanicals (Grease) and the Shea Yogurt (which is like a butter/cream).  I like them both.  

The Botanicals moreso that the Yogurt, which I could actually do w/o.  And I say I could do w/o the Yogurt, because I have similar things in my stash that work just as well.  I'd grab it on a good Sale tho'.  

I haven't come across anything quite like Botanicals tho'.

Both smell good. Both work well.

Yes, so far, I have liked everything I've tried from this line.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> How do you dry it? Do you wait until it's all dried or do you wear a plastic cap over it to bed and do a GHE?
> 
> Man that hurrr of yours really looks well covered. I think I need to do mine like that but a little early in the evening because I will want it to dry a lot before heading to bed.



I have a double wrapping system lol. I place a satin scarf so that I can pull the twist back, then place a bonnet on top. Just a bonnet cause my hair to go everywhere and lose shape. Just a satin scarf misses the ends. 

I leave it for a day and by the next day, it's well absorbed. Now dry is a completely different story.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I have a double wrapping system lol. I place a satin scarf so that I can pull the twist back, then place a bonnet on top. Just a bonnet cause my hair to go everywhere and lose shape. Just a satin scarf misses the ends.
> 
> I leave it for a day and by the next day, it's well absorbed. Now dry is a completely different story.


Wow very detailed! Thank you so much.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I've been using the Botanicals (Grease) and the Shea Yogurt (which is like a butter/cream).  I like them both.
> 
> The Botanicals moreso that the Yogurt, which I could actually do w/o.  And I say I could do w/o the Yogurt, because I have similar things in my stash that work just as well.  I'd grab it on a good Sale tho'.
> ...


I'll wish list the Alikay Naturals Botanicals and wait for a good sale. I have some some other butters/creams I can use at the moment.  Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2017)

@Aggie
Whenever they have a decent "Sale" get the Botanicals. 

Although nice, you can pass on the others.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Whenever they have a decent "Sale" get the Botanicals.
> 
> Although nice, you can pass on the other.


@IDareT'sHair 

 That's what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 10, 2017)

SM h&s, jojoba olive oil and ogx shea serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2017)

Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2017)

My hair is still well moisturized from last night's application so nothing tonight. @Saludable84 really inspired me to lay it on thick and juicy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *@Saludable84 really inspired me to lay it on thick and juicy .*


@Aggie
Didn't she?.....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2017)

O M G!!! I think *Inahsi's Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-in* is gonna knock NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in right outta left field. I love this stuff. They smell almost identical but the Inahsi leaves my hair a whole lot smoother and softer . I hope this is not a fluke. I will test it again next moisturizing session and see how my hair responds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2017)

One or three drops of Strong Roots Red Pimento (to use for Inversion)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Didn't she?.....


@IDareT'sHair 
She shole nuff did


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2017)

@Aggie
I have that!  

A recommendation from @rileypak  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I have that!
> 
> A recommendation from @rileypak  Can't wait to try it!


@IDareT'sHair 

I finally pulled that one out and I have to admit, I really love it a lot. It smells divine too. Now I can't wait for Inahsi to have a sale. I need some more of these.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

I think after trying the Inahsi leave-in, I don't really need anything from Naturelle Grow for a while.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 11, 2017)

Castor/Hemp Mix and then the JM&L Transition Creme


----------



## rileypak (Apr 11, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I have that!
> 
> A recommendation from @rileypak  Can't wait to try it!



It is a good leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2017)

Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2017)

Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2017)

This evening:
Slathered on some EVCO (for the sake of Hygral Fatigue)

Will also use:
My Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo

Will do Heavy Sealing (so, a heavy butter and a pomade of some sort)


----------



## imaginary (Apr 12, 2017)

Yesterday: sm h&s, castor oil, Giovanni direct leave-in, OGX shea serum

Today: castor oil and JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2017)

Will "Heavy Seal" with CD's Mimosa and CD's Marguerite's.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 12, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Today: castor oil and JBCO


How does the JBCO feel and operate in comparison to regular castor oil?


----------



## imaginary (Apr 12, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> How does the JBCO feel and operate in comparison to regular castor oil?



In terms of viscosity they're both the same really. JBCO irritates my scalp if I use too much, so I usually use it as a HOT or very sparingly on my edges. Plain castor oil is pretty great in that it doesn't irritate my scalp and it's way less expensive so I don't feel guilty about using a lot more.


----------



## Beany (Apr 14, 2017)

Last night I used amla/curry leaf oil on my scalp and coconut oil (parachute is the only brand I can use) on the length. 

Today, I will use evoo with my DC. If I decide to use my straightening brush after roller setting, I'll use bamboo serum.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 14, 2017)

I am taking a gamble by mixing 1/2 oz of pumpkin seed oil into the remaining 1 oz of my Castor/Hemp Mix. Please don't be greasy...


----------



## imaginary (Apr 14, 2017)

SM s&h, lavender olive oil and ogx shea serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2017)

Overnighter with WEN Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 15, 2017)

Pumpkin oil is a success, non-greasy hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2017)

- Later will be heavy sealing with Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *- Later will be heavy sealing with Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment* sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


@Aggie
I'm so glad you posted this!

This will be a good way for me to use this up. 

This was a staple when I was relaxed.  I think I still have a jar of this.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm so glad you posted this!
> 
> This will be a good way for me to use this up.
> ...


Yeah I bought this about 2 months ago and is eager to use it up for some reason. I think my hair needs it right now because it's feeling a little fragile.

Oh and @IDareT'sHair 

That was why I got the Joico K-Pak line - to fix my fragile feelin' hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

@Aggie
Sounds like both of them should do the trick.

Hope you get things back on track soon!  I know the feeling and it is not good.

Because you are constantly looking for solutions to fix the problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2017)

HV Whipped Creme & ED JBCO


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 16, 2017)

Overnight pre-poo with Vatika Oil
SSI Seyani on damp hair, concentrating on roots and ends


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 16, 2017)

Bekura honey latte
Sealed with sarenzo body Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2017)

Qhemet Biologics BRBC


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 17, 2017)

MHC Sophia's hair grease is a charm right now. Used it last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2017)

Overnight w/Cowboy Magic


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2017)

using afeican best ultimate herbal oil, shea moisture strengthening lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2017)

Today used:
EVOO, EVCO
CD's Mimosa, CD's Marguerite's Magic, ST's Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2017)

Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2017)

Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 21, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alikay Naturals Botanicals


I make my oil mixes 2 oz at a time in a flip-top nozzle plastic bottle to control the flow. I use a food scale to measure in the portions, less messy. Lighter oils go in first, mixes better. New oil mix:

Castor oil - 55%
Hempseed oil - 20%
Pumpkin seed oil - 20%
EOs - 5% (50-60 drops)

Rosemary (20 drops)

Lemon (10 drops)

Lavender (10 drops)

Cedarwood (11 drops)

Ylang-ylang (5 drops)

Tea tree (5 drops)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2017)

@Sharpened 
Your new oil mixture sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2017)

Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme

ETA:  Alikay Natural's Botanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2017)

H.A. Serum


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2017)

SSI Seyani and APB Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2017)

Hairveda's Whipped Creme


----------



## imaginary (Apr 22, 2017)

Shea butter mix


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 22, 2017)

Pre-poo treatment with aloe Vera juice, conditioner, and SSI Papaya Nourishing Oil.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2017)

This afternoon I used Bekura Honey Latte with Bekura Tonga Mousse Hair Creme on top, no heavy sealing today since I heavy sealed last night. I will probably heavy seal tomorrow though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2017)

EV CO as a Pre-Rx
Will use a mixture of AVJ, AVG, ACV, Avocado Oil, EV OO, EV CO as a Soak
Will also do a Heavy Seal with an Assortment of Oils & Butters


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 23, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> New oil mix:
> 
> Castor oil - 55%
> Hempseed oil - 20%
> ...


Used this today and it provided a touch more slip for detangling.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Apr 23, 2017)

Used my ayurvedic butter and oil mix on Friday, plan to do henna on Monday on my new growth and still in mini braids since Jan.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 23, 2017)

Xcel21 and castor oil


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 24, 2017)

SSI Green Tea Milk
Sarenzo Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2017)

Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2017)

SSI Seyani last night and APB Ayurvedic Oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2017)

Shapely M-T-G


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shapely M-T-G


Throwback!

Scalp massage with APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *Throwback!*
> 
> Scalp massage with APB.


@NappyNelle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2017)

CRN's Ajani


----------



## imaginary (Apr 25, 2017)

Xcel 21 and a mystery oil mix I found hidden that smells like peppermint and rosemary EOs. The carrier oil is either sweet almond or sunflower. There was only a bit left in the container but my scalp feels nice and tingly, so will have to revisit this mix in the future.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 25, 2017)

haven't been updating the thread but I'm still using my neutrogena triple moisture creme. I haven't been using my mane choice butter because i'm in a sew in and i dont want the weave to too greasy


----------



## ladybee1922 (Apr 25, 2017)

My DIY ayurvedic butter and oil mix


----------



## Beany (Apr 25, 2017)

Qb brbc and mhc type 4 cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 25, 2017)

Massaged scalp with Xcel, then followed up with SSI Seyani and SSI Honey & Castor softening balm on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2017)

CD's Marguerite's Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2017)

Imma be using Shapely's M-T-G once a week for research purposes.

It's skrong.  I'll use it once a week for a month and reassess.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 27, 2017)

Tipped the bottle of my Castor Mix directly into my roots while oil rinsing and detangling.

@IDareT'sHair I could not get past that smell, like burnt sausage and bacon thrown into a bush (not that _I_ did that, mind you).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *I could not get past that smell, like burnt sausage and bacon thrown into a bush (not that I did that, mind you).*


@Sharpened 


I wonder if they reformulated?  

It stinks going on and it gets really hot too, but the scent  or heat doesn't linger?  

I'm going to use it twice per week on wash day and that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2017)

A couple swipes of CD's Marguerite's Magic


----------



## imaginary (Apr 28, 2017)

Xcel 21 and lavender olive oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2017)

A few swipes of: CD's Mimosa Honey


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 28, 2017)

LCBO with:
APB Leave In Conditioner
QB CTDG
QB Alphabet Butter
APB Silky Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2017)

"Soak" with AVJ. ACV, AVG, EV OO, EV CO, Avocado Oil (for a few hours)
Rinse with the Remainder
Will use Shapely's M-T-G on Scalp
Heavy Seal with something on Length (maybe CTDG)


----------



## imaginary (Apr 29, 2017)

Avj and lavender olive oil


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 29, 2017)

Qhemet CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2017)

CD's Mimosa H.air Ho.ney


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 30, 2017)

HBCO and Type 4


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 30, 2017)

Applied APB Leave In Conditioner, sealed with SSI Seyani and applied Nature's Blessing pomade to my edges.


----------



## Ltown (May 1, 2017)

using african pride ultimate herbal oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2017)

Siamese Twist's Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream


----------



## NappyNelle (May 3, 2017)

SSI Seyani Butter on length.


----------



## imaginary (May 4, 2017)

Xcel21, CON argan LI and lavender jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2017)

Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2017)

Avocado Oil, EVOO, EVCO in a Rinse
QB's CTDG


----------



## Beany (May 6, 2017)

A version of curly proverbs growth oil  on scalp and sarenzo creamy oil on length


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 6, 2017)

Optimum Alma Oil deep conditioning with heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2017)

@OriginalBeauty 
Are you joining this Challenge?


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2017)

Today I heavy sealed with Keracare Leave-in, Mizani H2O Night-Time Treatment and MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

Texture Me Natural's Amla Leave-In


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 7, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @OriginalBeauty
> Are you joining this Challenge?



Yes,  I'd like to join.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

@OriginalBeauty 
Welcome Sis.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Sharpened (May 7, 2017)

Friday: Castor Master Mix, Jamaican M&L Transition Creme
Saturday & Sunday: Used up my entire 2 oz sample of avocado oil, layered over LotD aloe gel.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 7, 2017)

Coconut oil and carefree gold with a plastic cap.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2017)

SSI Seyani on damp hair. I can't get enough of this stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2017)

Siamese Twists:
Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (May 8, 2017)

APB Ayurvedic Oil on length


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2017)

Just finished moisturizing with Keracare Leave-in, Mizani H2O Night-Time Treatment, and MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2017)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Pecan Pancake) I think?


----------



## Sharpened (May 9, 2017)

Avocado oil gets a tentative "yay" for now. It is light (-), but I barely felt my cuticles while applying it on damp hair, unlike olive or sesame oil (+). Aloe gel and avocado oil  feels great on my skin (+) and my hair feels smooth, nongreasy (+). I will order another bottle and see if it plays well with my fav, castor oil.

I still need to test wheatgerm oil later this month.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2017)

Talking about oils - I picked up my Rooted Treasures JBCO today and I have to say it is all I thought it would be like and then some. It is pretty dark, much darker than Sunny Isles extra dark black castor oil. It has a burnish, roasted scent that's tantalizing and pleasant from a Caribbean girl's point of view.

I applied some to my hair line and after a few minutes, the roasted scent sort of sunk in and I couldn't smell it anymore, which is still fine by me. It feels amazing and left my hair so soft. It is great for eczema (I don't have eczema but my grand nephew does), lashes and brows as well. So I will be using it in multiple ways .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2017)

Been using Apricot Kernel the past couple wash days somewhere in my Regi.


----------



## imaginary (May 9, 2017)

Xcel21 and almond oil


----------



## Beany (May 9, 2017)

Curly proverbz growth oil (a version of it)
Sarenzo creamy oil (homemade punch)


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2017)

I used Xcel 21 on my scalp this morning, first time in a long time too. I have one and a half bottles left. When I'm done with it, I probably won't be repurchasing it. I'll stick with my DIY growth oils instead.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been using Apricot Kernel the past couple wash days somewhere in my Regi.


I can't wait for my oils to reach. I am especially excited about the peach kernel oil since I've never had this one before.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 9, 2017)

SSI Seyani + APB Ayurvedic Oil. I walked into a cloud of burnt hot dog smoke on the street, so I hope these oils will negate the smell. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2017)

QB's Burdock Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2017)

Used:
Apricot Oil and a little EV CO during my actual wash.


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2017)

We had our election day today and I haven't nor will I do anything to my hair tonight. Heading over to my sister's house in a few for the party.


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 10, 2017)

I love, love hair grease!!! I have Nature Blessing, Carol Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey, Softee herbal gro and Softee Indian hemp. I mix in some JBCO in and it is all good. I grease my scalp on wash day and my hair stays moisturize for days. I have no issues with detangling since I went back to using grease. A little bit goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2017)

@Lissa0821 
I can't remember if you are in this challenge (don't see you post much)?

If you're not officially, are you joining?  If so, welcome.

And if you are, glad you're posting.


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lissa0821
> I can't remember if you are in this challenge (don't see you post much)?
> 
> If you're not officially, are you joining?  If so, welcome.
> ...



Thanks I will join cause I am truly sticking with grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2017)

@Lissa0821 
So glad you're joining us Sis.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 11, 2017)

Yesterday, oil rinsed with Alma oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2017)

Baggying now with:
Liquid Gold's Hair Smoothie (in Banana) & and a light swipe of QB's BRBC


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 11, 2017)

Used ntm silk touch creme for my braids under my sew in.  Ready to take this out so I can actually get to my hair


----------



## imaginary (May 11, 2017)

yesterday: xcel 21 and lavender sweet almond oil with vit e


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2017)

Marie Dean's Yogurt Hair Smoothie in White Tea


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 12, 2017)

Oil rinse with olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2017)

Overnight:
Curls Origin Overnight Hair Mask


----------



## imaginary (May 13, 2017)

Avj and castor oil


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 13, 2017)

I parted my hair, spray a little water and greased my scalp with Softee Herbal gro mixed with JBCO. I like it because it weigh down my hair at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2017)

Will Use:
Hemp Seed
EVOO
EVCO

Today somewhere as part of my Regi


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2017)

QB's Burdock Root Butter Creme (BRBC)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 14, 2017)

Used:
APB Ginger Growth Oil during DC
APB Hair Cream to style bun


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 14, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Marie Dean's Yogurt Hair Smoothie in White Tea


What's the deal with her, is she back?I thought she went on a hiatus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What's the deal with her, is she back?I thought she went on a hiatus.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I got the Yogurt Smoothie on a "Swap" (made me remember how great her stuff was)

I visited her ETSY page not too long ago and she was back up & runnin'


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 14, 2017)

Carefree curl + alma oil + heating cap


----------



## imaginary (May 15, 2017)

Xcel21 and castor oil on scalp, CON li and OGX shea serum on braids


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2017)

QB BRBC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2017)

Couple Drops of:
Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## Royalq (May 16, 2017)

Lissa0821 said:


> I parted my hair, spray a little water and greased my scalp with Softee Herbal gro mixed with JBCO. I like it because it weigh down my hair at all.


Do you only grease your scalp or do you apply some to your hair? I just started using softer herbal groups with a bit of Haitian Castor oil. I was tired of my roots feeling so dry. I washed my hair and whole everything was still damp I lightly applied the mix to my scalp. My roots are soft but my scalp is itching a bit. My scalp itches if I put anything on it no matter what it is.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 16, 2017)

Vaseline on flat ironed hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2017)

@Royalq 
Will you be joining us in this Challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> *Vaseline on flat ironed hair*


@beingofserenity 
How'd it turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2017)

TGIN - Buttercream


----------



## beingofserenity (May 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beingofserenity
> How'd it turn out?



It got My hair extremely straight and no reversion. My mom asked me if I had permed my hair. I worked out, sweated bullets, then took a hot shower

Still straight. 

It also makes my hair feel a lot healthier versus before when I just used chi serum. More moisturized and sleek. Seems my hair needed something heavier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2017)

@beingofserenity
Nice Review.

Very interesting.  Did you apply to wet hair or dry?


----------



## beingofserenity (May 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beingofserenity
> Nice Review.
> 
> Very interesting.  Did you apply to wet hair or dry?



Dry. After blow drying. Will apply before blow drying next time. I think heat seals in the effects.


----------



## Royalq (May 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Royalq
> Will you be joining us in this Challenge?


Ehhh... Idk. My scalp is itching a bit after using grease. I guess I'll join the challenge but if my scalp freaks out I'll quit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2017)

Royalq said:


> *Ehhh... Idk. My scalp is itching a bit after using grease. I guess I'll join the challenge but if my scalp freaks out I'll quit.*


@Royalq


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2017)

SSI Seyani on length and APB Ayurvedic oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2017)

A tiny drop of Shapley's M-T-G (a very tiny drop)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *A tiny drop of Shapley's M-T-G (a very tiny drop)*



Pete and Repeat!


----------



## imaginary (May 17, 2017)

Xcel21 and sweet almond/jojoba oil mix (with lavender and vit e) on scalp, CON leave in and mousse on strands


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2017)

Curly Proverbz growth oil on ends nightly and apply to scalp every other night.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2017)

APB Leave-In Spray and Ayurvedic Oil. I'm wearing a banana clip ponytail; too hot and humid for anything else.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 18, 2017)

LCOB with the following:
L - APB Daily Refresher
C - APB Moisturising Hair Lotion
O - APB Ginger Root Growth Oil
B - QB Alphabet Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2017)

Qhemet Biologics BRBC


----------



## ladybee1922 (May 19, 2017)

Today just Vatika coconut oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 19, 2017)

Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait


----------



## Sharpened (May 19, 2017)

Used refined babassu oil heavily on dry hair, let it sit for two hours, and finger-detangled under running water with no additional product. So this oil works well as a pretreatment _before_ my hair gets wet, not after. It was marvelous and worth a repeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2017)

Used:
Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## CeeLex33 (May 20, 2017)

Used MC Hempade on scalp and Apricot/Castor oil to seal after moisturizing.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 20, 2017)

Took my sew in out so I'm back! Feels good to be able to access my hair again. Moisturized with ntm silk touch. Sealed with mane choice butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 20, 2017)

Overnight HOT with Vatika oil.


----------



## Beany (May 21, 2017)

Nurcreations bamboo serum with my electric brush
Braided with Qb ohhb and mhc type 4 cream

I put in faux locs and wanted to make sure my hair was extra moisturized and sealed. These faux locs will have to grow on me though


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 21, 2017)

DCed with ORS Curls unleased shea butter & honey curl defining creme


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 21, 2017)

I'm noticing a lot less breakage and fewer knots and strands down the drain once I upped my deep conditioning treatments.  I love my oils.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 21, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait



This sounds hair-delicious!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 21, 2017)

OriginalBeauty said:


> This sounds hair-delicious!


It is quite lovely. Makes my hair super soft when I use it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 21, 2017)

Prepooed overnight with coconut oil/rosemary oil mixture


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 21, 2017)

Prepooing with BB Tropical Roots JBCO at the moment.  I like it so far, its a great mixture of oils. Will wash my hair at some point today and grease my scalp with Softee indian hemp grease mixed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait*





OriginalBeauty said:


> *This sounds hair-delicious!*





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It is quite lovely. Makes my hair super soft when I use it*.


@NaturallyATLPCH @Original Beauty

Agreed.  It's  and it's


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2017)

Will use:
Alikay's Shea Yogurt and Oyin's Whipped Pudding today for Heavy Sealing.

*and a few drops of Shapely's M-T-G on scalp*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I think I might grab a jar using LHCF.  I haven't had this in a minute.  

I want Love Spellz Berry.  She sent me a "sample" in a Soap and now I want everything in this scent.


----------



## Sharpened (May 22, 2017)

My hair is still supersoft from the babassu oil pretreatment and some sheds are still sliding out my hair when I play with it (yeah, I know, bad habit). The real test will be how well it can handle the coils at full tightness. If it does not work with the wash and go, I will use it after a protein treatment on dry hair. Another bottle is on the way.

The rule for oils, keep in a cool, dark place, yes that actually works and can preserve them for years beyond the expiration date. The deep freezer is the best place, hands down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2017)

Inashi Island Breeze Whipped Butter.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 22, 2017)

DC with Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture Seal Masque.

Oil rinse with Optimum Alma Legend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2017)

Inashi's Island Breeze Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2017)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Picked up my Jakeala Shea Parfait in Love Spellz Berry


----------



## Sharpened (May 22, 2017)

If there is a category for softening oils, babassu oil goes in there. I slathered on about a couple of teaspoonful an hour before watering my head and finger-detangled without any additional product. Easy to detangle under running water and so soft, even when a strand snapped (I hate that sound, plucks my nerves), silence. Still baby soft after drying, non-greasy film, but the clump factor is meh. It feels like I had used a good conditioner without the waxiness from the fatty alcohols. 

I will definitely use this after a protein treatment to counteract that "plastic thread" feeling. Babassu oil definitely penetrates, but I do not feel it would protect the proteins like hempseed and castor oil do. I might mix a little with my Castor Mix for the next batch to see what happens.


----------



## CeeLex33 (May 22, 2017)

Used a little Cream & Coco Clouds on my ends


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 23, 2017)

My LCOB routine has my strands soft and silky 16 days post my last wash day. 

I will GHE with a bit of APB Ginger Root Growth Oil tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2017)

Naturalista Juicy!


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 23, 2017)

I usually prepoo with JBCO or Sunflower/Avocado oil mix. I think I am going to start oil rinsing instead. I will wash my hair with shampoo, apply oil for a few minutes, then rinse it out with slightly hot water followed by deep conditioner.  I love what oils do to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2017)

Lissa0821 said:


> I usually prepoo with JBCO or Sunflower/Avocado oil mix. I think I am going to start oil rinsing instead. I will wash my hair with shampoo, *apply oil for a few minutes, then rinse it out with slightly hot water* followed by deep conditioner.  *I love what oils do to my hair.*


@Lissa0821 
Yaaasssssssss


----------



## imaginary (May 24, 2017)

Xcel21 and hempseed oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 24, 2017)

Used my neutrogena silk touch creme and sealed with the mane choice butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2017)

QB's BRBC & a couple drops of Shapley's M-T-G


----------



## CeeLex33 (May 25, 2017)

Gonna slather on some Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## Sharpened (May 25, 2017)

Babassu oil on dry hair for an hour, finger detangled under water. Tried wheat germ oil for the first time. It smelled like super-concentrated wheat and nuts, almost as thick as hempseed oil, and went white while rubbing between my wet hands. The amount of additional shed hairs that came out was ridiculous. I was scolding my head, "Stahp! *Stop it!*" Yup, this oil definitely contains ceramides, felt like a thicker version of rice bran oil. I will oil rinse with it a few more times alone to see how my hair and scalp like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2017)

CeeLex33 said:


> *Gonna slather on some Hairveda Vatika Frosting*


@CeeLex33
YUM!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2017)

@Sharpened 
I love WhGO. 

I was gone get some but got Fla.xseed Oil instead. 

*don't get me wrong, I like Fl.axssed too, but you talmbout WhGO, made me want some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2017)

Oh...used a swipe of CD's HHB.


----------



## Sharpened (May 25, 2017)

I want to try neem oil again, but that smell repels bugs and people. I got some spikenard and vetiver EOs; maybe those could help cover that stench...


----------



## Beamodel (May 25, 2017)

APB hair lotion and Sarenzo Body Frosting


----------



## beingofserenity (May 25, 2017)

M&S with  edens bodyworks leave in and the mane choice butter.  I think I will try LOB with my avocado oil mix tomor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *I want to try neem oil again,* but that smell repels bugs and people. I got some spikenard and vetiver EOs; maybe those could help cover that stench...


@Sharpened
I.cannot.....

I don't even think I can Pre-Poo with it. 

*looks at x2 bottles of funkay Neem*


----------



## Royalq (May 26, 2017)

So i figured out how to negate the itching from the grease. I added a few drops of peppermint essential oil. So now the mix is castor oil, grease, and peppermint oil. The peppermint oil makes it feel so good and tingly. It also stimulates growth.


----------



## Sharpened (May 26, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I.cannot.....
> 
> I don't even think I can Pre-Poo with it.
> ...


Yeah, I may end up mixing a little bit with another oil and EOs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2017)

Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## NappyNelle (May 26, 2017)

Oyin Juices & Berries mixed with APB Leave In plus castor oil on whole head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2017)

Hemp Seed Oil Rinse
QB's CTDG
CD's HHB and Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade *Heavy Sealing*
Shapely's M-T-G (on Scalp only)


----------



## Daina (May 27, 2017)

Curly Proverbz growth oil mix on length and extra on ends sealed with QB Aethiopika butter. Also applied growth mix to scalp with light massage.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 28, 2017)

Prepooed with APB Ginger Root Growth Oil and also used it to oil my scalp post blow dry. APB Simple Cream + QB Alphabet Butter to length of hair and Dax on my ends.


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 28, 2017)

Greasing my scalp on wash day with Natures Blessing mixed with JBCO from now on.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 28, 2017)

Going to use palm tapioca today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2017)

Naturalista Juicy


----------



## Sharpened (May 28, 2017)

Babassu oil made my hair too soft, so I am only going to use it after a protein treatment.

Oil rinsed and finger-detangled with WHGO. I like it so far, although it does not hold in moisture like castor and hempseed do. It does rinse off gradually under running water, but I get nice slip from it--just add a few more drops. I added sweet orange EO to it for scent improvement, nutty orange, lol. It does fade, thankfully.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (May 28, 2017)

Been using IC Fantasia serum after washes for the last couple of washes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Shapely's M-T-G*


This & a couple swipes of Naturalista Juicy.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 29, 2017)

Used castor oil on my ends


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 30, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with HTN Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> *Oiled my scalp with HTN Growth Oil*.


@bajandoc86 
Love This Oil!.....


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2017)

Used my homemade Curly Proverbz growth Oil on my scalp this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2017)

Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2017)

Couple Swipes of:  Inashi Island Breeze


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 31, 2017)

Used APB Refresher Spray and sealed with APB Hurry Up and Grow oil to restyle my bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2017)

Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## NappyNelle (May 31, 2017)

Cowashed with Giovanni SAS and added SSI Castor & Honey on my scalp.


----------



## imaginary (May 31, 2017)

Xcel21 and argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2017)

Alikay's Botanicals
Naturalista Juicy
QB's BRBC
Mission:Condition's HempAde
Marie Dean's Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2017)

A couple swipes of Blue Roze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 2, 2017)

SSI Honey & Castor Oil on scalp


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 2, 2017)

Prepping for a full take down of mini braids after 6 months. Using Vatika coconut oil with steam and SM Manuka Honey Masque after wash.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 2, 2017)

A double oil rinse and light finger-detangle, first with WHGO, and then Castor Mix. I plan to do this all weekend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 2, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2017)

A couple drops of Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## imaginary (Jun 2, 2017)

Castor oil last night and tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2017)

APB's Hair Creme in Sugar Cookie Crunch


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 3, 2017)

Currently GHEing with APB Ginger Root Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> *Currently GHEing *with APB Ginger Root Growth Oil


@bajandoc86
So Am I!
Great Minds think alike!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> So Am I!
> Great Minds think alike!



GHE really helps with moisture retention and keeping my roots nice and soft. I lovd it!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 3, 2017)

Currently doing a hot oil treatment with olive oil, almond oil, grape seed oil, avocado oil, glycerin, and a few drops of different essential oils


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 3, 2017)

WHGO is reducing my coilage, so I will save it for twists or braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

Will use:
Apricot Kernel 
a couple drops of Shapely's M-T-G
Texture Me Naturals Alma & Avocado Creme
Pomade (not sure which one yet)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 4, 2017)

Used up all my neutrogena silk touch creme. Probably won't rebuy. Trying out the Mielle Organics hair milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2017)

Liquid Gold's Pineapple Hair Smoothie


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 5, 2017)

Oil rinsed/detangled with pumpkin seed oil, then J M&L Transition Creme - amazing slip! Sealed with Castor Mix.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 6, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I make my oil mixes 2 oz at a time in a flip-top nozzle plastic bottle to control the flow. I use a food scale to measure in the portions, less messy. Lighter oils go in first, mixes better. New oil mix:
> 
> Castor oil - 55%
> Hempseed oil - 20%
> ...


Thank you so much for linking! 
So, ummm, are the essential oils for scenting only, or do they play a role in conditioning the hair as well? 
I understand that you use this mix  in the shower. So you saturate your hair with water, then add oil. What do you do after that? Do you comb? Finger detangle? Or just smooth the oil on and then rinse out? Do you ever reapply the oil after emerging from shower? Or is that it?
Also how much exactly do you apply?

Sorry too many questions!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2017)

@Alma Petra 
Hi.  This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you planning on joining us?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2017)

Marie Dean's Tucuma Butter


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 6, 2017)

Coconut oil under Hot Head Cap and will be leaving it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2017)

Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2017)

Heavily Sealed with:
ST'icals Knot Glide
CD's Healthy Hair Butter
CD's Mimosa Hair Honey


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 8, 2017)

SSI Honey & Castor Softening Balm over Netwurks 21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2017)

Today:
Blue Roze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 9, 2017)

Coconut oil added to DC and Vatika coconut oil on scalp and seal over leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2017)

Liquid Gold's Hair Smoothie in Pineapple


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 10, 2017)

Oiled scalp with APB's Hurry Up and Grow oil
I'll be doing a lot of this with braids in.


----------



## ejfel (Jun 10, 2017)

I'd love to join. I just gave my self a trim/cut and need to get back to APL length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2017)

@ejfel
........

We are glad to have you.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Alma Petra
> Hi.  This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you planning on joining us?



Oh hehe I don't know anything. I'm innocent. I came here following a link!

Nice challenge though, guys! I may sure join some time in the future


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2017)

@Alma Petra 
Whenever you decide, we'll be more than happy to have you.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Alma Petra
> Whenever you decide, we'll be more than happy to have you.



Awww that's so sweet of you dear 
I'm going to trial @Sharpened's oil mix and if I get it right, you'll definitely see me around here.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 11, 2017)

SSI Seyani Hair Butter on damp strands.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 12, 2017)

Applied APB Karanja Anti-Itch to my scalp and then LCOB this morning with L - APB Daily Refresher, C - APB Simple Hair Cream, O - APB Ginger Root Growth Oil, B - QB Alphabet Butter.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 12, 2017)

revisiting grape seed oil and wild growth light oil moisturizer.  Needed to lighten up some of my oils for the warmer weather.  
Also, trying out for the first time Mane Choice Growth Oil.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 12, 2017)

Detangled wet with pumpkin seed oil, sealed in aloe with Castor Mix.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 12, 2017)

Just olive oil and heat...may or may may not rinse out tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2017)

Used ED JBCO yesterday with my L-I.  Tonight a drop ot two of Shapely's


----------



## imaginary (Jun 12, 2017)

Yesterday: avj and castor oil
Today: xcel21, SM h&s, castor oil and lavender olive oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 12, 2017)

More SSI Honey & Castor oil over Netwurks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2017)

Marie Dean's Yogurt Hair Smoothie in White Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2017)

Used a couple swipes of Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade (unscented)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 13, 2017)

Moisturized using the Mielle Organics hair milk. Not sure I like the consistency. It's a little too thick for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2017)

Liquid Gold Hair Smoothies - in Pineapple


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 14, 2017)

Finally made a batch of Curly Proverbz hair growth oil, I added keratin, horsetail and almond oil. I used fenugreek powder not seeds, I always use powder in my mixes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2017)

A Nice Size Dollop of Liquid Gold's Hair Smoothie in Pineapple


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 14, 2017)

Did a quick scalp massage with HTN Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2017)

Will Heavy-Seal.  Will Report back what I'm using.  Will also do an Apricot Seed Oil Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2017)

Used:
ST'icals Knot Glide
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
CD's Mimosa Hair Honey
Cream & Coco's Tincture in Cherry Cola


----------



## ejfel (Jun 15, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with Conscious Essence sulfur oil. Too tired to massage....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2017)

Liquid Gold's Pineapple Hair Smoothie


----------



## imaginary (Jun 16, 2017)

Xcel21 and diy coffee oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 16, 2017)

Prepooed with my bae APB Ginger Root Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2017)

Siamese Twists:
Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been using Profectiv Mega Growth Growth Strengthner grease on my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2017)

Baggyed for a few hours with:
Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng Spritz w/CD's Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## ejfel (Jun 17, 2017)

Oiled scalp with conscious essence sulfur oil, and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 17, 2017)

Using CRN Ajani Balm today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2017)

Will do an Apricot Oil Rinse
Will Heavy Seal doing an LBCO (assorted products)


----------



## ejfel (Jun 18, 2017)

Used Conscious essence sulfur oil, saturated hair in olive oil. Will wash tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 18, 2017)

Xcel21, SM h&s, sweet almond oil and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2017)

Ca rol's Daughter's Mimosa Hair Honey & CD's Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 19, 2017)

Moisturized hair and bunned with African Royale MOM moisturizer sealed with African Royale Super GRO Hair Grease on edges and ends


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 20, 2017)

Detangled with pumpkin seed oil under running water, sealed with Castor Mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2017)

Ca rol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter & CD's Mimosa Hair Honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ca rol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter & CD's Mimosa Hair Honey*



Ended up using:
Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2017)

CD's Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 21, 2017)

Moisturized my twists with Mielle Organics hair milk.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 21, 2017)

Used Garner Whole Blends Olive Oil Leave In
Sealed with Profectiv Mega Growth grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2017)

Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## imaginary (Jun 21, 2017)

Xcel21, avj, diy coffee oil and castor oil


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunday and tonight hot oil treatment under hot head cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2017)

@ladybee1922 

What Oil are you using for your HOTs?


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 21, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ladybee1922
> 
> What Oil are you using for your HOTs?


Sorry I left that out... 
@IDareT'sHair I used the Curly Proverbz growth oil That I made last week. I'm trying to use it 2 to 4 times a week.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 22, 2017)

Oil rinsed with Castor Mix followed by pumpkin seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2017)

@ladybee1922 

I was thinking about doing some HOTs, so I was curious what you were using.

I may pull my Heat Cap out this Weekend and do one.

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2017)

Bekura's Palm Tapioca


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ladybee1922
> 
> I was thinking about doing some HOTs, so I was curious what you were using.
> 
> ...


Great!...and You'er Welcome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2017)

Used:
EVCO
Apricot Oil

Heavy Seal:
KCKT
CD's Mimosa Hair Honey
CD's Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## ejfel (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't grease my scalp in days, so I stayed up and oiled my scalp with Conscious Essence Sulfur Oil blend.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 24, 2017)

Oil rinsing/finger-detangling with my Castor Mix, then pumpkin seed oil. I will be doing this every day until either I get tired of it, or my hair screamed, "Uncle!"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

Mission:Condition's HempAde* discontinued*


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 24, 2017)

Hot oil treatment with olive oil, castor oil, avocado oil, grape seed oil and a bunch of essential oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> *Hot oil treatment with olive oil, castor oil, avocado oil, grape seed oil and a bunch of essential oils.*


@NaturallyBri87 

Lawd that Sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

Overnight:
WEN Pomegranate Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 24, 2017)

African Royale MOM Moisturizer
African Royale Super GRO Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *African Royale* MOM Moisturizer
> *African Royale Super* GRO Grease


@NaturallyATLPCH

You Serious Ain't You?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> You Serious Ain't You?


DEADT serious lol!
I love the smell. It smells so fruity!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *DEADT serious* lol!
> I love the smell. It smells so fruity!


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

Overnight:
WEN Pomegranate Hair Oil

Today:
Apricot Oil Rinse
Heavy Seal (with assorted Butters, Creams and Oils) LCOB


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 25, 2017)

Pumpkin seed oil is now in the category for softening hair, as well as a natural silicone. So far, the softeners (over time in order) are babassu, wheat germ, and pumpkin seed. Pumpkin seed is the only one right now with slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

@Sharpened 
Please tell me how you do your Oil Rinses


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 25, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Please tell me how you do your Oil Rinses


I thoroughly saturate my hair with warm water and start separating it under the shower to get some of the sheds out. Next, oil is applied to the front, sides and back, rinsing the sheds off my hands as I go, massaging it into my scalp (about 1-2 tsps total, a little at a time). I separated my hair into 5-10 sections and clip the ones I am not working on out of the way. Feeling for knots and potential dreads, I finger-detangle underwater, adding a drop or two of oil to stubborn knots. Any additional products are used after I think I'm done to see if I missed any knots or sheds. If I use a lighter oil first, I follow up with the Castor Mix to seal in the moisture and massage it into my scalp (less than a tsp). Other times, I just wet my hair, put on the Castor Mix, rinse under very warm water, gently shake and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

@Sharpened
Very thorough & most helpful and appreciated. 

Will incorporate your tips into my Regi. 

ETA:  How many times a week?  Daily?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 25, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with the diy curly proverbs oil blend. Gonna try to do this every other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  How many times a week?  Daily?*


@Sharpened


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 25, 2017)

I would like to join you ladies!

I have prepared @Sharpened's oil mix and I'm ready to give it a try. I don't know if it's going to work for me or not because my porosity is very weird. It's *low* for the moisture to get in but *high* for the moisture to get out, and I'm not even joking. So I'm not sure if the oil alone is going to be enough to keep the moisture locked in, but I'm going to give it a try.  What I'm mostly after is the definition, shine and softness. I recognize that the silkiness is an inherent hair characteristic that cannot be acquired by product application. But I'm yet to see if my hair is definition-capable or not.

@Sharpened , do you think that it takes the hair long to be trained on the oil-rinsing method?

TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

@Alma Petra 

 Glad you are joining us.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 25, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair Thank you dear


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 25, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened


Oop, sorry! I do it anytime I "wash" or refresh in the shower. Right now, I am doing it daily to see if using raw aloe gel has any benefit.



Alma Petra said:


> I would like to join you ladies!
> 
> I have prepared @Sharpened's oil mix and I'm ready to give it a try. I don't know if it's going to work for me or not because my porosity is very weird. It's *low* for the moisture to get in but *high* for the moisture to get out, and I'm not even joking. So I'm not sure if the oil alone is going to be enough to keep the moisture locked in, but I'm going to give it a try.  What I'm mostly after is the definition, shine and softness. I recognize that the silkiness is an inherent hair characteristic that cannot be acquired by product application. But I'm yet to see if my hair is definition-capable or not.
> 
> ...


For me, it takes 2-3 rinses from either a stretched style or a major detangle. Give yourself some leeway, since you have multiple textures going on.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oop, sorry! I do it anytime I "wash" or refresh in the shower. Right now, I am doing it daily to see if using raw aloe gel has any benefit.
> 
> 
> For me, it takes 2-3 rinses from either a stretched style or a major detangle. Give yourself some leeway, since you have multiple textures going on.



Me too, my curls are disrupted by detangling. I'm astonished at and super envious of the people for whom the comb or the brush defines and smoothens the curls during WnGs *smh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

Used: Bee Mine Luscious Hair Creme


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2017)

I used some Green Magic on scalp and spritzed my hair with xcel-21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's Emu and Argan Hair Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2017)

A couple drops of:
Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hot oil treatment under heat cap with castor, almond, rosemary and peppermint oils and will leave overnight.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 26, 2017)

Castor Mix on damp, aloe'ed hair and leave my made-up verb alone...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2017)

A couple tiny drops of Shapely's MTG and a swipe of BM's Luscious Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *A couple tiny drops of Shapely's MTG and a swipe of BM's Luscious Hair Creme*


Same!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a deep love affair with oils.  My hair has flourish since I became committed to use them regularly.  I actually prefer oil blends that I can purchase at the store or online. I have trouble being consistent with the creating combination of oils on my own.

Here is list of my favorites and when I use them:
Alma oil - Prepoo
BB Tropical Roots JBCO with Rosemary - Oil Rinse 
Taliah Wajid Healing Oil - Oil Rinse
Mane Choice Growth Oil - oil scalp and seal leave in conditioner
K Organic Oyl - seal leave in conditioner

Love them all and I believe I have found the oils to meet all my needs and I can have fun with in my hair.

Updating this thread to add :

JBCO, Sunflower and Avocado oil mix for my edges and nape.  I apply this oil blend every night after my scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2017)

Liquid Gold's Fruit Hair Smoothie - Caribbean Coconut


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Liquid Gold's Fruit Hair Smoothie - Caribbean Coconut*


1-2 more swipes of this.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 1, 2017)

Oil wash/rinse/detangle with pumpkin seed oil, Jamaican M&L Transition Creme, and Castor Mix.

Got to make some more Castor Mix today. 

May mix my cupuacu butter sample with some castor oil to see if my hair, scalp, and skin likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

Liquid Gold's Caribbean Coconut & a couple drops of Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been using CRN Ajani and it's really good. Wish it came in a bigger jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I've been using CRN Ajani and it's really good. *Wish it came in a bigger jar.*


@Saludable84
Me Too!

Sophia's started off w/this size and finally graduated up to 8oz's. 

But Sophia's wasn't $12 bucks either!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Me Too!
> 
> Sophia's started off w/this size and finally graduated up to 8oz's.
> ...



I love that it's looks like a pomade texture but goes on smooth and isn't sticky or too heavy.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2017)

I mixed EVCO with my deep conditioner.

I used SSI Moisture Mist and SSI murumuru butter for my leave-ins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2017)

Couple drops of:
Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2017)

@Sharpened
I recently bought Fractionated Coconut Oil the other day to use as a Pre-Rx (Oil Rinse) to help with detangling.

I read your post in "Randoms" and didn't want to Hijack the Thread, but wanted you to explain what you meant about the make up of the Fractionated Coconut Oil?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I recently bought Fractionated Coconut Oil the other day to use as a Pre-Rx (Oil Rinse) to help with detangling.
> 
> I read your post in "Randoms" and didn't want to Hijack the Thread, but wanted you to explain what you meant about the make up of the Fractionated Coconut Oil?


When lauric fatty acid (long chain triglyceride, the more "solid" part) is removed from coconut oil, capric/caprylic acid (medium chain triglyceride, the more "liquid" part) makes up the majority of the remaining oil. These are more penetrating because of the smaller molecules. Now, the fractionated oil can be further refined to remove the capric/caprylic acid. Those remaining fatty acids - palmitic, decanoic, myristic, oleic (which is the only monounsaturated part) - are short chain triglycerides, which are even more penetrating.

This is why I was pissed when my babassu oil came as a solid mass even though we were having temps approaching 90. The part that goes liquid first is the more penetrating part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2017)

@Sharpened


I bought the Fractionated because of You!

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 2, 2017)

hello still in challenge from the desert i'm using african pride ultimate oil and amla oil from vaadi with brahim in it.  i think it has more its stimulating  but can't read arabic.  lol


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 3, 2017)

I used LG Green Magic and SSI Moisture Mist.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 3, 2017)

So I have used @Sharpened's oil mix three times so far. My hair finds it amazing for moisture! My hair has always loved oil rinses. But the new thing is I think that it has helped define my roots (in the limited areas that do curl) which means that I don't have to give up on my natural hair yet. I'm just waiting to see if new areas will start to curl or not. My crown is just straight and stupid. I feel like big chopping it just to have a good idea lol.

But my relaxed length does not get defined with oil only unfortunately. So if I want to wear a wash n go, I'll have to use leave-in and gel still.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 3, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> So I have used @Sharpened's oil mix three times so far. My hair finds it amazing for moisture! My hair has always loved oil rinses. But the new thing is I think that it has helped define my roots (in the limited areas that do curl) which means that I don't have to give up on my natural hair yet. I'm just waiting to see if new areas will start to curl or not. My crown is just straight and stupid. I feel like big chopping it just to have a good idea lol.
> 
> But my relaxed length does not get defined with oil only unfortunately. So if I want to wear a wash n go, I'll have to use leave-in and gel still.


I am glad to hear it worked for you, sweetie!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 3, 2017)

I am going to stop adding JBCO to my beloved Natures Blessing hair grease.  It loosens it texture and I end up using more than I want to at times.  As jar use to last a couple of months but with the JBCO it only last a few weeks, using twice a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2017)

Oyin Whipped Pudding


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 3, 2017)

I used my Curly Proverbz oil mixture on scalp/edges and did a scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2017)

A few swipes of: Claudies Grandma Louise's Pomade (unscented)


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2017)

Aloe Vera juice spritz on hair followed by a dab of SSI Murumu Butter.  LG Green Magic on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

Couple drops of: Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 5, 2017)

Yesterday, I used pumpkin seed oil to detangle, followed by Bhaasvataa Oil to seal. Castor oil and a thorough hot water rinse makes my coils pop (and shrink, which is cool).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2017)

1 or 2  Swipes of Nature's Blessings


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2017)

Couple drops of Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *1 or 2  Swipes of Nature's Blessings*


This right here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Couple drops of Shapely's M-T-G*


This!


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 8, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Yesterday, I used pumpkin seed oil to detangle, followed by Bhaasvataa Oil to seal. Castor oil and a thorough hot water rinse makes my coils pop (and shrink, which is cool).


Repeat.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks to @snoop I just bought a sample of broccoli seed oil. Let's see how well it acts like a natural silicone in comparison to pumpkin seed oil.

Next two oils to be tested are safflower and neem. Safflower oil is rich in vitamin E, and I think some of these companies are using that as a vitamin E supplement. Yeah, yeah, neem is gross-smelling, but I am getting tore up by mosquitoes this summer for some reason and regular store-bought repellant annoys me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Fractionated Coconut Oil
Apricot Seed Oil
Extra Virgin Ol.ive Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Imma also do a Inner-Filet AVJ & Flax.seed Oil Rinse under warm water today.

Will Heavy Seed LOCB (Various)


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 9, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair how did the fractionated coconut oil treat you?

You just reminded me I need to get some flaxseed oil for internal and external use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *how did the fractionated coconut oil treat you?  You just reminded me I need to get some flaxseed oil for internal and external use.*


@Sharpened

It's incredibly light.  I will need to try it several ways to get a real feel for it.  I know I will be getting a b/up. 

I want to get more Pumpkin Seed Oil first tho' (since you keep talmbout it)

I also want another bottle of Jojoba and some Meadowfoam and maybe some Baobab.  I blew the bottle I had without properly evaluating it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Yeah, yeah, neem is gross-smelling, but I am getting tore up by mosquitoes this summer for some reason and regular store-bought repellant annoys me.*



@Sharpened
I have 1 & 3/4ths Botttles of this.  I cannot bring myself to use it

Maybe I'll look at it this Winter.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I have 1 & 3/4ths Botttles of this.  I cannot bring myself to use it
> 
> Maybe I'll look at it this Winter.


I will pick a day I am not going out (of course, that would be the day something happens with my luck). I will try it wet and dry. 

You can mix it with water and use it as a bug repellant, especially in a garden.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I will pick a day I am not going out (of course, that would be the day something happens with my luck). I will try it wet and dry.
> *You can mix it with water and use it as a bug repellant, especially in a garden.*



@Sharpened
Hmph. Believe That!....Bugs, Wild Animals, Snakes Lizard's & Dino.saur's.

Yeah, I'll retry it on a Friday night in the Dead of Winter, during a Snow-Emergency when I don't hafta' be someplace until Monday. (It's that serious)

Black Seed stank too & Mustard Seed.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Used APB Green Apple leave in (loooove this scent), QB BRBC, APB Silky Soft Serum on length and QB CTDG on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 9, 2017)

I used up the last of LG Green Magic on scalp and spritzed my hair with AVJ.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I am glad to hear it worked for you, sweetie!


You have no idea how happy I was! I wore a wash and go and my natural roots were actually silkier and more defined than my length!!! All thanks to you ￼￼ 

I will be totally amazed if I can replicate this result again! Let's see!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *1 or 2  Swipes of Nature's Blessings*



Repeat!


----------



## Beany (Jul 10, 2017)

Darcy's botanicals palm fruit and cherry kernel butter. A few years ago, these were on sale and I bought a bunch. I think I have 4 in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2017)

@Beany
Sounds Delish. 

I always wanted to try that one, but would always opt for the Eucalyptus & Mint. (scalp itchies)

AveYou sends you two for $12.00 = 8oz which is a great deal especially since they are only 4oz's.


----------



## Beany (Jul 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Sounds Delish.
> 
> I always wanted to try that one, but would always opt for the Eucalyptus & Mint. (scalp itchies)
> ...




I was really surprised by the texture. I thought it would be heavy like a pomade, but it is lightweight. A good summer butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2017)

@Beany 
Next time I do an AveYou Order, Imma try to grab it again.  I tried to buy it once and it was OOS and they refunded my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2017)

DB Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2017)

Couple nice swipes of Naturelle Grow's Natural Emu & Argan Hair Balm


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 11, 2017)

I picked up Tropical Roots Growth Oil... Smells good,  going to apply some to my hair as a sealant to see how my hair likes it.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 11, 2017)

Xcel21 and castor oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 12, 2017)

I've been neglecting this thread! 

Lately, I've been moisturizing with a water and conditioner mix, then sealing with SSI Honey and Castor under my wig. I should break out my Xcel. I'm missing out on growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2017)

@NappyNelle
Welcome Back Sis.

Don't be a a stranger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2017)

Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 12, 2017)

Oil rinse/finger detangle with safflower oil. The good: it did not raise my cuticle layer (rough strands), no greasiness so far, detangled OK, did not completely wash off under running water. No bad yet as my hair is still drying, but 1-2 more times should tell me what I need to know. It will probably fall into the _meh_ category with grapeseed and rice bran oils - too light or nothing special.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2017)

Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah, safflower is in the _meh_ pile, not softening, nor sealing, 'cause I feel the fro wanting to appear. I will try it again with a castor mix or mix it with straight castor oil.

I need waterproof labels for my bottles. Will using clear contact paper over a regular label work?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 13, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with APB Ginger Root Growth Oil and moisturised my hair with APB Moisturising Lotion (love this stuff). Should have oiled my ends with Dax but I forgot and pinned them up already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2017)

DB Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's Jamaican Me Crazy Hair Balm


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil rinse/finger detangle with safflower oil. The good: it did not raise my cuticle layer (rough strands), no greasiness so far, detangled OK, did not completely wash off under running water. No bad yet as my hair is still drying, but 1-2 more times should tell me what I need to know. It will probably fall into the _meh_ category with grapeseed and rice bran oils - too light or nothing special.





Sharpened said:


> Yeah, safflower is in the _meh_ pile, not softening, nor sealing, 'cause I feel the fro wanting to appear. I will try it again with a castor mix or mix it with straight castor oil.


Part of my assessment was too hasty. So far, my hair has not frizzed out, therefore, safflower is a light sealing oil. I will try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm going to try to pick up MCT oil today.

Last week, use a homemade beeswax mix and really liked it. 

Added some Naturelle Grow Emu Balm to my ends on Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm going to try to pick up MCT oil today.*


@Saludable84 
I had this in my Pipin.g Rock Cart because of you, but didn't get it.  I'll wait for your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I had this in my Pipin.g Rock Cart because of you, but didn't get it.  I'll wait for your review.


Going to get it today. I will keep you posted.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 15, 2017)

Added some jbco to my deep conditioner today. Been slipping on moisturizing my hair since I was wearing a silk press and didn't want my hair to revert. 

Gonna use my Mielle Organics hair milk diluted with water and do two French braids


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 15, 2017)

Oil rinsed/finger-detangled with safflower oil.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 15, 2017)

Xcel21 and diy coffee oil (with rosemary EO)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

Claudie's Pre-Poo Hair Treatment (overnight in Saran Wrap)


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, the safflower oil is growing on me. After I had pulled my hair in place, I noticed that the shrinkage was the same as with castor and hempseed, coils cool to the touch, and very soft. Dangit, I did not want to like this oil!


Edited to say I am using this stuff:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

Today ;
Fractionated CO
EV OO
Hemp Seed Oil
*Heavy Seal (various) including NG's Rosemary & Parsley Hair Balm


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 16, 2017)

I haven't been here in a while,

I moisturized with Blueberry Bliss twist and shout cream and sealed with my oil blend. I will prob put some WGO on my scalp nightly and remoisturize when needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

@curlyTisME 
Don't be a Stranger!

Come On Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

NG's:
Rosemary & Parsley Hair Balm


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 16, 2017)

Let's see what is next on the oil rinsing list:

Neem (shush y'all, I know)
Broccoli seed oil
Flaxseed oil
Shea nut oil

I need to buy the last two. Trust me; my full list is loooong and I am still adding to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Let's see what is next on the oil rinsing list:
> *Neem (shush y'all, I know)*


@Sharpened
.....


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> .....


You just... ugh,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *You just... ugh, *


@Sharpened
Umm....So...Yeah...Okay Get back with me on that. ...

And please give the Family my Sympathy.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 16, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with 
The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Repair Antidote Oil

Applied The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Split End Repair to my ends

Sealed with Qhemet Aethiopika Twist Butter


----------



## imaginary (Jul 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Umm....So...Yeah...Okay Get back with me on that. ...
> 
> And please give the Family my Sympathy.



She's a superhero. I'm convinced


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> OK, the safflower oil is growing on me. After I had pulled my hair in place, I noticed that the shrinkage was the same as with castor and hempseed, coils cool to the touch, and very soft. Dangit, I did not want to like this oil!
> 
> 
> Edited to say I am using this stuff:


I loved safflower oil when I would seal in the beginning of my journey. It's not light but not heavy. It was the first oil I ever used that I didn't have to go back and remoisturize days later; it lasted. 

It's a ceramide oil if I'm correct.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 16, 2017)

MCT oil in a prepoo
Kreyol HBCO
Gel


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 17, 2017)

imaginary said:


> She's a superhero. I'm convinced


Nah, I have an overly sensitive nose, but since I ain't tasting it, I don't let it bother me. 



Saludable84 said:


> I loved safflower oil when I would seal in the beginning of my journey. It's not light but not heavy. It was the first oil I ever used that I didn't have to go back and remoisturize days later; it lasted.
> 
> It's a ceramide oil if I'm correct.


I believe it is, although I recall a debate years ago saying it protected the ceramides already present and the list was faulty. No matter, it works. I can get a few days out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

Naturelle Grow:
Rosemary & Parsley Hair Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

Sealed ends with:
Marie Dean's Creamy Tucuma Butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 17, 2017)

Prepooing now with coconut/rosemary oil mixture and Profectiv Mega Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

Shapely's MTG & Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 18, 2017)

I spritzed my hair with AVJ, sealed the ends with SSI Murumuru butter, and greased my scalp with CRN Growth and Shine Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

Mission:Condition's HempAde *discontinued*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

Put the M:C back in the Fridge and pulled out Claudie's Iman Hair & Scalp Butter


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Put the M:C back in the Fridge and pulled out Claudie's Iman Hair & Scalp Butter


Can't let it go, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Can't let it go, huh?*


@Sharpened
*Discontinued* And I am down to my very last jar. 

I've been rationing it out since she closed.

That HempAde is/was thebomb.com


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> *Discontinued* And I am down to my very last jar.
> 
> I've been rationing it out since she closed.
> ...


Do you have the ingredient list? Maybe someone will dupe it one day.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 18, 2017)

Wearing cornrows under a wig, I have been oiling my scalp with a variety of oils before putting on my wig cap.  So far so good!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Do you have the ingredient list? Maybe someone will dupe it one day*.


_"Styling Pomade infused with Natural Hemp Seed Oil"_ (here are the basics):
_Palm Butter, Castor Seed Oil, Coconut Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Tucuma Butter, Candelia Wax, Avocado Butter, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Vitamin E Oil , Fragrance_


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 18, 2017)

Used Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil to create my bun. This stuff is really nice, I'm going to order more.
Normally I would use hair grease (if I'm keeping it for the week) but I'm going to be restyling in a couple of days.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _"Styling Pomade infused with Natural Hemp Seed Oil"_ (here are the basics):
> _Palm Butter, Castor Seed Oil, Coconut Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Tucuma Butter, Candelia Wax, Avocado Butter, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Vitamin E Oil , Fragrance_


Stupid coconut oil! I would switch it out with babassu oil. That one looks easy to dupe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Stupid coconut oil! I would switch it out with babassu oil. That one looks easy to dupe.*


Caprylic Acid and Lauric Acid is at the very end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil to create my bun. This stuff is really nice, I'm going to order more*.
> Normally I would use hair grease (if I'm keeping it for the week) but I'm going to be restyling in a couple of days.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Agreed.  It is very nice.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 19, 2017)

This may be a fluke, but I got a decrease in shedding using the Derma-E safflower/vitamin E oil... twice! The first time, my shed ball was half the size of the one I posted in the Random Thoughts thread. This time, the shed was almost half the size of the last one! According to my calculations, the amount of vitamin E in this stuff is about 20% and this is the synthetic version. I will try it a couple more times to see if my shed rate stays low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2017)

Used:  Claudi's Iman Ha.ir & Scalp Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 21, 2017)

Used the Mielle Organics hair milk and re-did my French braids. I diluted it with water and it was still too thick for me. I probably won't repurchase.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 21, 2017)

Last night I applied Bekura Honey Latte. My hair was so thirsty. Been kinda neglecting it lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2017)

Claudie's Salve


----------



## imaginary (Jul 21, 2017)

CON argan li, castor and argan oil this morning.


----------



## Beany (Jul 22, 2017)

Type 4 cream to braid my hair for this PS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

Shapely's MTG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2017)

Claudie's Iman Ha.ir & Scalp Butter (more like a grease than an actual butter)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 24, 2017)

Restyled my bun with Pure Shea Store's leave in (a Shea butter/ castor/ hemp seed oil blend)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2017)

Purabody Naturals

YES!  I said Purabody Naturals 

Mango Tea Scalp Butter *discontinued*


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 25, 2017)

Ever have that post that you had sworn you had posted, but didn't? I typed this early this morning and there was, unposted tonight. Thank the board it saves stuff, ya know?

Oil rinsed/finger-detangled with Derma-E oil, then Jamaican M&L Transition Creme, then Derma-E oil again. The heavier oils really smooth out my coils, pity they are too few.

My list of oils (not butters) to trial is now close to 60! I guess I need to hurry up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2017)

Using: Claudie Iman Hair & Scalp Butter

ETA: Oyin Whipped Pudding


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 26, 2017)

HQS Greaseless Moisture & Sprayed Distilled water


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 26, 2017)

Used APB Cupuacu Avocado and Qhemet BRBC sealed with APB Silky Soft Serum. Will use Qhemet Aethiopika on ends.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 26, 2017)

I had braids put in my hair last night.  I plan keeping them in for 4 to 6 six weeks.  African Royale Braid sheen spray and Mane Choice growth oil to maintain my scalp.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 26, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing to bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing to bun*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You just a little Bunning Queen. 

Would you ever "Bun" long-term instead of using Marley's for your PS?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 26, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You just a little Bunning Queen.
> 
> Would you ever "Bun" long-term instead of using Marley's for your PS?


Well I would but I do like to give my hair a break. So I just bun the Marleys .
I will say I'll be bunning for the month of August. Hot, long, and I don't want to be bothered with any added hair.

And now that I'm back on my 5 am workout grind, buns are definitely in order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'll be bunning for the month of August. Hot, long, and I don't want to be bothered with any added hair.  And now that I'm back on my 5 am workout grind, buns are definitely in order.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Will be following you in this Thread to see what you are using on your Bun!

APB's Ayurvedic Icing sounds Delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2017)

Using: Purabody Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 26, 2017)

Cool @IDareT'sHair follow on! I'm excited to experiment with more greases and pomade mixtures.

The ayurvedic icing applies great. I remember it making my hair really soft when I used it over a month ago towards the beginning of the summer.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 27, 2017)

Used Mielle Organics hair milk to redo my French braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2017)

Eden's Bodyworks: Peppermint & Tea Tree Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Eden's Bodyworks: Peppermint & Tea Tree Pomade*


Again!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 27, 2017)

Applied APB's Ayurvedic Icing to my edges and nape


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2017)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


Have you tried Sunny Isle Jamaican Organic Pimento Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Have you tried Sunny Isle Jamaican Organic Pimento Oil?*


@Sharpened 

I think I may have purchased it once?  

I know I've bought their Pure Argan a couple times.  Have you tried theirs?

I'm using the Tropic.al Isle Living one, which is the one I normally always get in this oil.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> 
> I think I may have purchased it once?
> 
> ...


I cannot do that one because of the coconut oil, but the Sunny Isle one has mixed reviews. I may have to mix my own with pimento EO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2017)

@Sharpened 
If you do decide to mix it up, lemme know. #feeltheburn


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm really not sure?  The label is gone.  But it feels good.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 29, 2017)

Last time using the Derma-E as a detangler; I will seal with it in the future. My shedding is still low so I need to work out how to get vitamin E into my oil mixes. 

I got too many oils to trial...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2017)

Marie Dean's Tucuma Creamy Butter & Pure Vitamin E Oil (under Baggy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2017)

Saran Wrap: 
J. Monique's Peppermint, Cherry Bark and Green & Black Tea Pre-Poo (overnight).


----------



## imaginary (Jul 29, 2017)

Diluted lottabody moisturize milk, diy horsetail oil, castor oil, Giovanni li and OGX shea serum on the length of the braids


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 30, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing to bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2017)

Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 31, 2017)

used some oyin hair dew for the first time. not feeling the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 1, 2017)

I have broccoli seed oil ready for trialing in the morn, if I wake up. I am worried my shedding will go back up once I stop the Derma-E oil.

I pushed back the neem until the weekend, and after that this free sample of JBCO (this stuff hardly has any smell and looks the same color as my cold-pressed stuff). I will get the good stuff from Etsy next month.

More oils on the way...


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2017)

Oil rinsed/finger-detangled with broccoli seed oil. I am not using any other product so I can gauge its behavior on my hair. Slippery on the skin, it does not penetrate like pumpkin seed oil does and is thinner in comparison. I can detangle under running water with it very well, and its slipperiness lasts longer than pumpkin seed’s. No greasiness or roughness. It does leave a trace film on the hair on the level of jojoba, not as thick as castor, hempseed, or safflower. After my hair dried, it feels like I can only go a day or two without hydrating my hair again, just like with jojoba. My scalp feels a bit tight. I think it may have to be either mixed with other oils or used along with aloe as a light sealer for twists. I will not be using it alone again.

The weak JBCO is next…


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 2, 2017)

Used APB Ayurvedic Hair Icing to rebun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2017)

Claudie's Iman Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2017)

P.iping Ro.ck lost my order.  They are sending a replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2017)

Used a few swipes of: BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used a few swipes of: BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip*



This Again!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 3, 2017)

Tested argan oil around the back and top of my right ear. Got a bit of warmth, but not like the slow burn almond oil gives me. I think it is a go! Whew...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2017)

Used: Creme & Coco's Tincture today in Berry Mudslide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2017)

Texture Me Natural's 7 Layer Butter


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 4, 2017)

Tested tamanu oil on the top and back of my left ear (since I did my right yesterday). It acted like it was trying to make me itch. I told my body, "Nu-uh, not today, adapt!" I am fine - no rash, itching, or burning. I really want this to work for my hair, face, and neck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2017)

@Sharpened
So, the Argan is still working good for you?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> So, the Argan is still working good for you?


Still no reaction, but it will be a minute til I trial it on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2017)

Overnight with WEN Pomegranate Oil

Will more than likely Oil Rinse with:
EVOO
Hemp Seed
Apricot Kernel
(not sure which one?)

Today along with some Greases/Pomades for heavy sealing


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 6, 2017)

Moroccanoil Treatment, Ingredients: Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Fragrance, Linum Usitatissimum (Linseed) Seed Extract, CI 26100 (Red 17), CI 47000 (Yellow 11).

If my hair likes argan oil, I plan to mix it with flaxseed oil and broccoli seed oil to get something similar to the oil treatment above.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2017)

Today Used:
Apricot Oil
Flax Seed Oil
TMN's 7 Layer Butter
CD's Honey Hair Mimosa


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2017)

A couple drops of:
Strong Roots Red Pimento and a few swipes of BRB's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2017)

Oyin Handmade's Whipped Pudding


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2017)

Did an oil rinse/light finger detangle with apricot seed oil. So far, so good, nothing earth-shattering, no roughness or greasiness. I would place it a step above safflower oil for detangling, but a step behind safflower for conditioning film.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 8, 2017)

Did some bantu knots with my Mielle Organics hair milk and mane choice butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2017)

Used a few swipes of QB's abcdefg Butter


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 8, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Tested tamanu oil on the top and back of my left ear (since I did my right yesterday). It acted like it was trying to make me itch. I told my body, "Nu-uh, not today, adapt!" I am fine - no rash, itching, or burning. I really want this to work for my hair, face, and neck.



Tamanu is my favorite.  I am highly sensitive too but have had no problems with this one.  I put it on hair, scalp, face, neck and feet!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Tamanu is my favorite.  I am highly sensitive too but have had no problems with this one.  I put it on hair, scalp, face, neck and feet!


My face is loving this one and no break-outs. I plan to mix it with rosehip and/or sea buckthorn oil in the future.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 8, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> My face is loving this one and no break-outs. I plan to mix it with rosehip and/or sea buckthorn oil in the future.



Go with the sea buckthorn.  Rosehip broke out my face and scalp.  Sea buckthorn makes you look as though you have on foundation - gives skin a light glow and a little goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2017)

@Bad&Bougee 
This is an active challenge.  Are you joining us?


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> This is an active challenge.  Are you joining us?



I would love to if it's not too late?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2017)

@Bad&Bougee 
We are certainly glad to have you!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2017)

OK, I like apricot seed oil; my hair dried soft, smooth, cool and non-greasy. I plan to buy bigger bottles of the oils I like and make mixes and put them in rotation.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 9, 2017)

Used Neem oil on my scalp (recently had hair braided and scalp is irritated).  Mixed argan oil with drops of sandlewood and jojoba oil on hair sealed with TGIN buttercream.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> We are certainly glad to have you!


 
THANK YOU!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 9, 2017)

Hairline and eyebrows with carrot oil
Helichrysum and sea buckthorn oil on face and neck
Tamanu oil on feet
Hair lightly spritzed with water and argan oil, sealed with TGIN buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2017)

Texture Me Natural:
Rose & Mint Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2017)

Couple swipes of: 
Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress a few drops of Shapeley's MTG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2017)

Texture Me Natural:
7 Layer Butter


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 10, 2017)

Oil rinsed/finger-detangled with apricot kernel oil and my sample of JBCO. The JBCO does have an over-roasted nutty scent, but not strong enough to bother me. It is definitely thicker and stickier than the regular cold-pressed stuff.  I need to get a sample of the darker version to see if there is any difference.

The shedding has returned to normal after stopping the Derma-E. I need to find a way to incorporate vitamin E without overdoing it. If any substance can curb shedding, it can also stunt growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2017)

Used : TMN 7 Layer Butter and a little Oil.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil rinsed/finger-detangled with broccoli seed oil. I am not using any other product so I can gauge its behavior on my hair. Slippery on the skin, it does not penetrate like pumpkin seed oil does and is thinner in comparison. I can detangle under running water with it very well, and its slipperiness lasts longer than pumpkin seed’s. No greasiness or roughness. It does leave a trace film on the hair on the level of jojoba, not as thick as castor, hempseed, or safflower. After my hair dried, it feels like I can only go a day or two without hydrating my hair again, just like with jojoba. My scalp feels a bit tight. I think it may have to be either mixed with other oils or used along with aloe as a light sealer for twists. I will not be using it alone again.
> 
> The weak JBCO is next…



@Sharpened where did you purchase your broccoli seed oil?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 10, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> @Sharpened where did you purchase your broccoli seed oil?


From this seller on eBay: H&B Oils Center


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> From this seller on eBay: H&B Oils Center



Thank you!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2017)

Siamese Twists: Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm discovering that pomades are the way to go for my natural hair. I have extremely dry hair and scalp. Like my scalp makes no moisture whatsoever. With my relaxed hair I could get away with just oils but my natural hair laughs at oils. All I'm using is vaseline(the one with cocoa butter added) and leave in conditioner and that tames and moisturizes my natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2017)

@RossBoss 
Hello "Active Challenge" Here

Are you joining us for the remainder of 2017?


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 11, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @RossBoss
> Hello "Active Challenge" Here
> 
> Are you joining us for the remainder of 2017?



Yes, I will be using pomades for the remainer of the year. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2017)

@RossBoss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2017)

Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 12, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt



@IDareT'sHair  How do you like this on your hair? I bought it but have yet to try it on my natural hair. I will be getting to it next week to experiment. I have very dry hair and scalp and I sort of like the way this smells so I'm hoping this will be just as good as vaseline on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2017)

@RossBoss
It's an Oily Creme.  I'll pull it back out this winter.  Smells good too.

"Botanicials" is their "Grease/Vaseline" smells good too.  Chocked full of Herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2017)

A few swipes of: Ed.en's Body Works Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 12, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil rinsed/finger-detangled with apricot kernel oil and my sample of JBCO. The JBCO does have an over-roasted nutty scent, but not strong enough to bother me. It is definitely thicker and stickier than the regular cold-pressed stuff.  I need to get a sample of the darker version to see if there is any difference.
> 
> The shedding has returned to normal after stopping the Derma-E. I need to find a way to incorporate vitamin E without overdoing it. If any substance can curb shedding, it can also stunt growth.



Interesting! How were you incorporating the Derma-E oil in  your regimen?


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 12, 2017)

Today I sealed my leave-in with jojoba oil and a few swipes of Palmer's Coconut Formula Hairdress (a grease)


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 12, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Interesting! How were you incorporating the Derma-E oil in  your regimen?


I used it alone for oil rinsing because I was about to toss it. My skin hates it but my hair and scalp loves it. I am planning to get bottles of straight synthetic and natural vitamin E to mix with other oils.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 12, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I used it alone for oil rinsing because I was about to toss it. My skin hates it but my hair and scalp loves it. I am planning to get bottles of straight synthetic and natural vitamin E to mix with other oils.


Would you massage your scalp with it as well or just oil rinse on the length? 

And why not buy the same brand again and mix it with your other oils?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 12, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Would you massage your scalp with it as well or just oil rinse on the length?
> 
> And why not buy the same brand again and mix it with your other oils?


I massage my scalp every time I oil rinse to get rid of shed skin cells no matter the oil. I use aloe to make sure dead cells are not sticking to my scalp.

The Derma-E costs between $11-14, while I can get the same amount of vitamin E oil for half that, plus I want to see how it works with other oils and by itself.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 12, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I massage my scalp every time I oil rinse to get rid of shed skin cells no matter the oil. I use aloe to make sure dead cells are not sticking to my scalp.
> 
> The Derma-E costs between $11-14, while I can get the same amount of vitamin E oil for half that, plus I want to see how it works with other oils and by itself.



Fair enough! Thanks a lot dear!


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 12, 2017)

Stayed in the house all day and didn't put any product in my hair. I went to the Alikay website and ordered travel sizes of many of her pomades. Can't wait until it comes then each week I will try a product to see if it agrees with my hair. It seems like this product line caters to dry hair and scalp like mine.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 12, 2017)

Wednesday:
Redid my bun using Africa's Best Hair Grease 

Today:
Did my bun using Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil 

Both of these sealed in APB Hair Lotion I used as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2017)

Overnight with Claudie's Pre-Shampoo Treatment
Will use: Flax Seed Oil and a few others

*Will finalize by Heavy Sealing with a variety of Oils, Lotions, Hair, Cremes and Butters*


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Njoy pomade on scalp, APB Cupuacu Avocado in Geisha Girl, sealed with APB Soft and Silky Serum, SD Mocha Bling butta on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2017)

Hairtiage Hydrations Jar of Joe Coffee Hair Butter


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I massage my scalp every time I oil rinse to get rid of shed skin cells no matter the oil. I use aloe to make sure dead cells are not sticking to my scalp.
> 
> The Derma-E costs between $11-14, while I can get the same amount of vitamin E oil for half that, plus I want to see how it works with other oils and by itself.



I did a scalp massage with Vitamin E oil mixed in grapeseed oil and left on for 30 minutes before cowashing my hair. I ended up greasing my scalp again with the same mixture afterwards before styling  This is also my second time using guava tea in my spray bottle instead of plain water. I spray to keep my hair very wet before applying my gel. My hair dried soft and moisturized.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I did a scalp massage with Vitamin E oil mixed in grapeseed oil and left on for 30 minutes before cowashing my hair. I ended up greasing my scalp again with the same mixture afterwards before styling  This is also my second time using guava tea in my spray bottle instead of plain water. I spray to keep my hair very wet before applying my gel. My hair dried soft and moisturized.


That combo sound nice! See if the vitamin E oil reduces your shedding over time as well. I want to know if was just a fluke on my head.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> That combo sound nice! See if the vitamin E oil reduces your shedding over time as well. I want to know if was just a fluke on my head.



I am very curious me too. But unlike you, I am desperate as well because my shedding has gone crazy wild again. I don't mind stunted growth to be honest; I'll take it anytime over a bald head.

So fingers crossed!

How long do you think it might take me to start noticing a difference?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I am very curious me too. But unlike you, I am desperate as well because my shedding has gone crazy wild again. I don't mind stunted growth to be honest; I'll take it anytime over a bald head.
> 
> So fingers crossed!
> 
> How long do you think it might take me to start noticing a difference?


I noticed the difference on the second rinse, and it improved even more on the third. It returned to normal just as fast. Maybe I will put it in rotation with coffee rinses to see what happens.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I noticed the difference on the second rinse, and it improved even more on the third. It returned to normal just as fast. Maybe I will put it in rotation with coffee rinses to see what happens.



Ooh I hope that I will see similarly fast results! Do coffee rinses give you the same effect?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Ooh I hope that I will see similarly fast results! Do coffee rinses give you the same effect?


Yes, but the trick is not to use too much too often. 50% strength weekly is all you need. Getting back to oil talk before we get thumped, maybe one day I will infuse coffee in an oil to see how that works for me, too.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Yes, but the trick is not to use too much too often. 50% strength weekly is all you need. Getting back to oil talk before we get thumped, maybe one day I will infuse coffee in an oil to see how that works for me, too.



Which one gave you more dramatic reduction in shedding? Vitamin E oil or coffee "oil"?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Which one gave you more dramatic reduction in shedding? Vitamin E oil or coffee "oil"?


The vitamin E, it shocked me so much. I so hope it works for you, too.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> The vitamin E, it shocked me so much. I so hope it works for you, too.



Awww thanks dear  I hope so me too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Getting back to oil talk before we get thumped.*


@Sharpened
..........


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> ..........



I have always wondered about the meaning of this good night emoticon...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2017)

@Alma Petra 
#DEAD at @Sharpened talmbout being "Thumped" for Hi-Jacking the Thread


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 15, 2017)

Was on vacay and hadn't done a thing to my hair so I decided to treat myself to a nice wash when I returned home.  On dry hair I did a scalp treatment with clary sage, neem, sandalwood, palmrosa and a little aloe vera gel.  Messaged into scalp for 5 minutes, baggy and let sit for 3 hours while I did chores.  The natural heat activation was great and really opened up my pores.

Did normal wash routine.  Sealed with Komaza Jojoba Hemp.   Scalp feels so good.  Hair is shiny.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I noticed the difference on the second rinse, and it improved even more on the third. It returned to normal just as fast. Maybe I will put it in rotation with coffee rinses to see what happens.



@Sharpened why coffee and not green tea?  I haven't done either, wanted to do a green tea rinse so just curious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2017)

@Bad&Bougee 
Love both the Coffee and Green Tea Rinses.  

You should try a nice Green Tea Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2017)

Hiaritage Hydration's Jar of Joe (Coffee Butter) *discontinued*


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> @Sharpened why coffee and not green tea?  I haven't done either, wanted to do a green tea rinse so just curious.


The tannins in tea tend to act like a protein in my hair, making it stiff over time. I never have that problem with coffee, and my maker has a reusable filter that allow me to get the benefits of the trace amount of oil coffee contains. Green tea has way less tannins than black or oolong, so I would use that instead.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2017)

I trialled my chlorella infused emu oil this morning. It detangled OK, not as well as the apricot kernel. It behaved like a lighter version of the Derma-E. For a minute, I thought it was going to be a pure penetrating oil (JBCO on standby for emergency sealing), but the thin film appeared after 15 minutes under the shower. My hair is still wet at the roots, so the final verdict will be in a few hours.

Emu oil contains both saturated and unsaturated fats, so the pure, unrefined stuff can separate over time. Mine did and I am using the clear liquid stuff for trialing; I am guessing the more solid stuff will behave like a penetrating, non-sealing oil.

Am I the only weirdo who can feel stuff penetrating the scalp, especially on the top?


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> The tannins in tea tend to act like a protein in my hair, making it stiff over time. I never have that problem with coffee, and my maker has a reusable filter that allow me to get the benefits of the trace amount of oil coffee contains. Green tea has way less tannins than black or oolong, so I would use that instead.



That is good information, thank you!!  My hair enjoys protein so I may be okay.  However, I'm going to try Red Roobios tea first.  If not the desired effect, will try green next.  Can't wait until Friday night!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I trialled my chlorella infused emu oil this morning. It detangled OK, not as well as the apricot kernel. It behaved like a lighter version of the Derma-E. For a minute, I thought it was going to be a pure penetrating oil (JBCO on standby for emergency sealing), but the thin film appeared after 15 minutes under the shower. My hair is still wet at the roots, so the final verdict will be in a few hours.
> 
> Emu oil contains both saturated and unsaturated fats, so the pure, unrefined stuff can separate over time. Mine did and I am using the clear liquid stuff for trialing; I am guessing the more solid stuff will behave like a penetrating, non-sealing oil.
> 
> Am I the only weirdo who can feel stuff penetrating the scalp, especially on the top?



Does emu oil have a smell?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Does emu oil have a smell?


A light oily scent, I use EOs in mine.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2017)

My hair is now dry, and I am a bit surprised. The conditioning film left on my hair feels a touch better than hempseed and soft to the back of my hand (no prickly ends). My coils are mostly defined and not as shrunken as with other oils. I will leave my hair alone for a day or 2 to see how it behaves. If it stay cools to the touch, then clear emu oil will join castor and hempseed in my upper echelon of oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2017)

ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ED JBCO*


Again Today!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 17, 2017)

Chlorella-infused emu oil for oil rinsing and finger-detangling. Looks like King Castor is safe on his throne...


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 17, 2017)

I did my very first twist out two days ago. 

I used the following on one side and the other on the other side: 

Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting
HQS Greaseless Moisture

Talk about I creditable definition and softness on both sides. I've been res fresh omg my hair daily by lightly spritzing my hair with APB leave in Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2017)

Siamese Twists:
Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> A light oily scent, I use EOs in mine.



Thank you.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 18, 2017)

I know the answer is buried in a thread somewhere but can someone help me out with the best method for a tea rinse?  From what I read, I liked the method of washing my hair with herbal shampoo, rinse hair with Red Roobios tea, massage scalp and let sit for 3 hours, put DC on top of tea laden hair and baggy overnight.  Does that sound ok?


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 18, 2017)

Sadly, all I've been doing is spritzing hair with Komaza Vitamin Reign and Moisturizing Spray, putting carrot oil on my hairline.  Don't want to do too much because I am doing a tea rinse tonight!!!  I am SO excited!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> I know the answer is buried in a thread somewhere but can someone help me out with the best method for a tea rinse?  From what I read, I liked the method of washing my hair with herbal shampoo, *rinse hair with Red Roobios tea, massage scalp and let sit for 3 hours, put DC on top of tea laden hair and baggy overnight.  Does that sound ok?*


@Bad&Bougee 
Sounds good.  I put my DC'er over mine.  There is a variety of great ways to do it.  

You should also post this in the Coffee, Tea Thread for more responses.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> Sounds good.  I put my DC'er over mine.  There is a variety of great ways to do it.
> 
> You should also post this in the Coffee, Tea Thread for more responses.



Will do.  Thank you!!


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Alma Petra
> #DEAD at @Sharpened talmbout being "Thumped" for Hi-Jacking the Thread


Oh thanks for explaining. Only now I understand.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 18, 2017)

I am going to massage my scalp with my Vit E oil mix again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2017)

One or two drops of Shapely's M-T-G.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2017)

ED JBCO & EV CO (under a plastic cap)


----------



## imaginary (Aug 19, 2017)

Mixed the last of my SM curl enhancing smoothie with hempseed oil, avj and neutral protein filler to make a nice lotion. Using it to refresh my braids until it's done. Should take a week I think.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 19, 2017)

Prepooing overnight with a coconut oil/ayurvedic powder and rosemary eo mixture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2017)

Overnighted with:
J.Monique's Peppermint, Cherry Bark  and Green & Black Tea Pre-Poo

Today:
Will Oil Rinse and Heavy Seal


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm going to be oil rinsing after my midweek cleanses to use up some of these oils. Stay tuned, I'm going to try to remember to post when I do them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 20, 2017)

Sealed with Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil. This stuff is really wonderful.

I've been reaching for this a lot because I love the spreadability. I forgot because of the thick petroleum texture that grease lacks that. But the Dax I used last week was AWESOME at softness. Made detangling a breeze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2017)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Describe your detangling method with Dax?  Did you use it on wet Hair>


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2017)

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Describe your detangling method with Dax?  Did you use it on wet Hair>


I detangled with my prepoo but parting my hair was a breeze because Dax was Already on there @IDareT'sHair .

I honestly do not thoroughly detangle either. I pull out shed hairs and part through it with my fingers but detangling fully is pointless for me because my hair tangles right back. As long as I can part through and separate through it with my fingers, my hair is good. I only had to cut out one SSK in two weeks. I hardly get any knots at all. 

I have noticed very little to almost no breakage doing this method.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2017)

Pre-poo overnight with evco and an Ayurveda oil mix.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 21, 2017)

Finger-detangled with pumpkin seed oil; applied chlorella-infused emu oil, let it sit while showering, rinsed out with hot water. Let's see how this combo treats me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2017)

@Sharpened 
That Combo sounds goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2017)

ED JBCO


----------



## Beany (Aug 21, 2017)

Last night I plaited my hair with Darcy Botanicals Organic Palm Fruit & Cherry Kernel Butter then used mhc type 4 on my ends. I am so mad it took me so long to try that DB butter. My hair likes palm oil/butter I've noticed (Sarenzo's creamy oil has it too and my hair loves it). I think I'm gonna buy some palm oil/butter when I get through a bit more in my stash.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 22, 2017)

SSI Seyani on length and ends. Massaged Haitian black castor oil into my hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2017)

NG's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2017)

ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ED JBCO*


Repeat!

A few drops.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 25, 2017)

APB Ayurvedic Hair Oil on length.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 25, 2017)

Pumpkin seed for shower finger-detangling, chlorella-infused emu oil for conditioning (10 minutes) and sealing.

Using these lighter oils makes my hair too elastic, but castor oil corrects that issue. King Castor will always have my heart...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2017)

ED JBCO


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 25, 2017)

Been oiling my scalp with the curly proverb growth oil. I can't deal wit the smell so I'll probably stop once I finish this batch. 

Been consistently moisturizing my hair with the Mielle Organics and sealing with avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2017)

EV CO/ED JBCO


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2017)

Just used some Bekura Apple Sorghum Oil on my hair for added shine. Looks great now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 26, 2017)

Prepooing overnight with my Ayurvedic/Rosemary EO/Coconut Oil mixture


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 27, 2017)

Today: ST Platinum Roots Scalp on roots, Rosemary JBCO on roots
Wednesday: APB Hair Cream, Jakeala Silky Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2017)

So Far:
Sweet Almond Oil but I know I will be using quite a bit of stuff today.

Will be Heavy Sealing.  Will be back to post after I decide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2017)

QB CTDG
Homemade "Tingle" Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Homemade "Tingle" Oil


Why did that make me giggle?


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 27, 2017)

So, I irritated my scalp something terrible by using a petroleum based product a couple of days ago.  Friday night I mixed helichrysum, tamanu, neem and sea buckthorn and massaged mixture into wet hair and scalp.  Baggy overnight and then shampooed with a herbal shampoo and added neem oil.  After ACV rinse, massaged previous oils plus frankincense into scalp.  Mixed Moroccan Argan oil and avocado oil with conditioner.  My 16 weeks of new growth (transitioning) was butter soft!  Used Komaza Vitamin Reign as leave in conditioner followed by jojoba hemp butter.  Scalp feels so much better.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 27, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> So, I irritated my scalp something terrible by using a petroleum based product a couple of days ago.  Friday night I mixed helichrysum, tamanu, neem and sea buckthorn and massaged mixture into wet hair and scalp.  Baggy overnight and then shampooed with a herbal shampoo and added neem oil.  After ACV rinse, massaged previous oils plus frankincense into scalp.  Mixed Moroccan Argan oil and avocado oil with conditioner.  My 16 weeks of new growth (transitioning) was butter soft!  Used Komaza Vitamin Reign as leave in conditioner followed by jojoba hemp butter.  Scalp feels so much better.


You reminded me of the time I used Dax on my hair. I got a severe allergic reaction all over my body (pruritus and hives). The strange thing is that I used to use it when I was a child. Maybe the formulation was changed over the years. I had to throw the jar in the bin and it took quite some time for my body to settle down.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 27, 2017)

Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on one side for my twists
Used APB Ayurvedic Hair Icing on the other side


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2017)

Mission:Condition HempAde


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 28, 2017)

Sprayed scalp and massaged with Xcel, then moisturized with SSI Coconut Creme. Sealed length concentrating on ends with SSI Castor & Honey.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 28, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> You reminded me of the time I used Dax on my hair. I got a severe allergic reaction all over my body (pruritus and hives). The strange thing is that I used to use it when I was a child. Maybe the formulation was changed over the years. I had to throw the jar in the bin and it took quite some time for my body to settle down.



That sounds like a horrible reaction.  It's amazing, the older I get, the more finicky my body gets.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 28, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a quality brand of Pumpkin Seed oil and where to purchase, please?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 28, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Can anyone recommend a quality brand of Pumpkin Seed oil and where to purchase, please?


https://www.pureformulas.com/pumpkin-seed-oil-12-oz-by-omega-nutrition.html


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 28, 2017)

As I wrote in another thread, using regular conditioner, in my case Hello Hydration, worked well on my relaxed hair but is horrible on my natural hair. Hello Hydration conditioner is so thick and creamy that it really made my relaxed hair stronger but it makes my natural hair hard and rough after it dries. I am just going to try an actual leave-in in liquid form and seal with a pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2017)

NW21 Cream & ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2017)

Texture Me Natural 7 Layer Butter (which is a Creme)


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Pumpkin seed for shower finger-detangling, chlorella-infused emu oil for conditioning (10 minutes) and sealing.


Repeat...


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> https://www.pureformulas.com/pumpkin-seed-oil-12-oz-by-omega-nutrition.html



Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2017)

NW21 Creme


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 29, 2017)

Used my Mielle Organics hair milk to moisturize, sealed with almond oil gave myself two French braids.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 29, 2017)

NW21 on scalp and edges; SSI Seyani butter on length.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 30, 2017)

Komaza moisturizing spray followed by pomegranate seed oil; neem oil on ends and sealed with Jojoba Hemp butter.  Carrot oil on hairline and eyebrows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2017)

NW21 Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2017)

Used a few drops of a Raspberry/Mocha Oil I got on a Swap.  Smells really good, but can't see who it's by though.

I have a few more (all different scents) I will look on another bottle.  

They are 1 ounce bottles -the name of the vendor may be on one of the other bottles?


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 1, 2017)

Scalp massage and overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2017)

NW 21 Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2017)

Overnight:
Claudie's Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Put a couple drops of Avocado Oil in my Henna Mix.

Will probably do a HOT with EV OO (under Dryer or under my Heat Cap)

And will also heavy-seal sometime today.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

My version of the Curly Proverbz's Growth Oil as a pretreat containing Derma-E, babassu, castor, tea tree, rosemary, peppermint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Under my Heat Cap with: Avocado Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Today I used:
Avocado
Hemp Seed
Flax Seed
Sweet Almond

@Sharpened Used my Heat Cap today.  Plan to incorporate HOTs into my weekly regimen for Fall (and maybe winter).  Also more Oil Rinsing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 3, 2017)

Mixed APB's Hurry Up and Grow oil with my DC
Applied Rosemary JBCO on roots


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 3, 2017)

Used APB Cupuacu and Avocado Hair Lotion


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today I used:
> Avocado
> Hemp Seed
> Flax Seed
> ...


That mix sounds delish! I just bought some flaxseed oil today, too. Like I need anymore oils...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *That mix sounds delish! I just bought some flaxseed oil today, too. Like I need anymore oils...*


I used these all separately throughout my Regi today. 
@Sharpened


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used these all separately throughout my Regi today.
> @Sharpened


Wow... How do you keep track? I'd have oil and bottles all over the place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Wow... How do you keep track? I'd have oil and bottles all over the place.*


@Sharpened
Used x1 put it away and then grabbed something else put it back etc...  

I did a HOT a Rinse, one to Heavy Seal  etc...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2017)

Today I used QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and APB Hair and Body Butta to seal it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

Kindred Butters Avocado & Moss Hair Lotion/Creme


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2017)

Detangled with pumpkin seed oil


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 4, 2017)

I have been fascinated with Pumpkin seed oil.  Mostly because I hadn't acquired it.  But it finally arrived via UPS so I researched the best method of application to obtain my desired results.  My researched brought up the link below:

Do not care, I'm still going to use it and see what happens!


https://perfecthairhealth.com/pumpkin-seed-oil-hair-loss-study-what-you-didnt-know/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

@Bad&Bougee
Thank you for posting the Article even though it ultimately was about another product.

However,  PSO still has a lot of benefits and it does work.  There are other articles out there discussing the benefits of PSO.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> I have been fascinated with Pumpkin seed oil.  Mostly because I hadn't acquired it.  But it finally arrived via UPS so I researched the best method of application to obtain my desired results.  My researched brought up the link below:
> 
> Do not care, I'm still going to use it and see what happens!
> 
> ...


I use it for finger detangling in the shower, and combined with another slippery product, heaven. Now, if you are looking for shed reduction, synthetic vitamin E lightened with another oil (Derma-E 14,000 i.u.) did work on my head.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 4, 2017)

Used APB Hair Lotion, sealed with Jakeala Silky Hair oil
Put it in my trusty bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used APB Hair Lotion, sealed with Jakeala Silky Hair oil
> *Put in my trusty bun*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gettin' ready for all them chirrrrrrens tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2017)

@Bad&Bougee what ratio of sea buckthorn oil to tamanu oil do you use?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gettin' ready for all them chirrrrrrens tomorrow.


Yes girl, they have been asking me to wear my hair out. I'm like, nope, my boring bun will not be a distraction to your studies .


----------



## Beany (Sep 4, 2017)

Qb brbc
Db palm fruit and cherry kernal butter on length
Mhc type 4 on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

Used x2 x3 Drops of my Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2017)

During the day, I used a coconut oil cooking spray on my fro - my hair was blinging! Tonight, I sprayed NW21 and applied APB Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> Thank you for posting the Article even though it ultimately was about another product.
> 
> However,  PSO still has a lot of benefits and it does work.  There are other articles out there discussing the benefits of PSO.



Yes, the benefits of PSO on hair growth was a study conducted on a supplement containing PSO and not on PSO itself but I still think the oil has some great benefits and can impact hair growth and health.  I am not deterred but the article is a prime example of why we have to gather information from multiple sources and check the validity.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 5, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @Bad&Bougee what ratio of sea buckthorn oil to tamanu oil do you use?



When I have an actual scalp issue I use 3 to 1 tamanu to sea buckthorn.  Normally, 2 to 1.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 5, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I use it for finger detangling in the shower, and combined with another slippery product, heaven. Now, if you are looking for shed reduction, synthetic vitamin E lightened with another oil (Derma-E 14,000 i.u.) did work on my head.


 
I became interested in PSO because I read that it blocks DHT and increases hair growth.  My hair doesn't really shed but I was hoping to juice up a thining spot I have in the crown of my head.  When I did my scalp massage tonight, I noticed that my hair is much denser than I thought so maybe the clary sage, rosemary, sandlewood combo is working.  

Though, at my next wash, I do plan to use PSO as a detangler/oil rinse.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 5, 2017)

Moisturized my hair with oyin hair Dew, sealed with grapeseed and put my hair in two French braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2017)

Purabody Naturals Mango & Tea Tree Scalp Butter


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 5, 2017)

Currently prepooing with a mixture of vit E oil and grapeseed oil on the scalp and @Sharpened 's mix (castor, hemp and pumpkin seed oils) on the strands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2017)

Baggying with: Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 5, 2017)

Add Pumpkin Seed Oil to the increasing list of oils that irritate my scalp.  I am so mad; I really like PSO and I don't know anyone that I can give it to.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 6, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Add Pumpkin Seed Oil to the increasing list of oils that irritate my scalp.  I am so mad; I really like PSO and I don't know anyone that I can give it to.


Oh no! I know how that feels. I will take it from your hands if you send me a PM.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 6, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oh no! I know how that feels. I will take it from your hands if you send me a PM.



Ok.  Give me 10 minutes.  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 6, 2017)

What I know is that my natural hair prefers creams over anything else. Creams seal in the moisture and tames my curls even though it only lasts for a day. I had an unopened jar of Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie. I gotta say this works very well for my hair but I will be looking for a curl smoothie that is made Black woman owned company.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 6, 2017)

After my Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie is used up (they're canceled after that PR stunt they pulled a few months back), I will be trying Aunt Jackie's Curl La La Curl Custard. It's a Black owned company from what I can gather. Has anybody used this before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2017)

@RossBoss
I have not tried AuntJ's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2017)

Used: Eden's Tea Tree Spray Hair Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 6, 2017)

Used oyin hair Dew and almond oil to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2017)

Used a little: Kindred's Butters Avocado & Moss Hair Creme


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 6, 2017)

Used Xcel-21 cream and SSI Moisture Mist today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2017)

Keravada Creme Brulee


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 7, 2017)

Used Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee Curling Delight, Wetline Gel and Luster's S-curl on my twa. So far nice curl definition and shine. We'll see what it looks like towards the end of the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2017)

"May" Spray a little Eden's Tea Tree Hair Oil on Scalp.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 7, 2017)

started applying some of the curlyproverbs oil because I'm impatient. I'm gonna need another spray bottle or 2 for tea spritzes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2017)

SheScent It's Coriander & Fig Hair Balm


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2017)

Coconut and grapeseed oil in my prepoo this morning. Will be using QB Burdock Root Cream with Bekura Apple Sorghum to moisturize and seal. May also Massage my Curly Proverbs Growth Oil in my scalp later today as well - not sure yet though.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness, @IDareT'sHair, how many products are currently using in rotation? It seems like you use something new everyday. Isn't that too many opened products to try and use up in a timely fashion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2017)

@Aggie
Nah...not really. 

Some of them were already open with a Scoop or two left.  A Pump or two or a Spritz or two, a Swipe or two.

So it all balances out in the end.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nah...not really.
> 
> Some of them were already open with a Scoop or two left.  A Pump or two or a Spritz or two, a Swipe or two.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 
Ohhhh, gotcha. Whew! I know you are pretty careful about not using more than 3 like products at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Ohhhh, gotcha. Whew! I know you are pretty careful about not using more than 3 like products at the same time.*


@Aggie
Yep.  You got it Sis.  No more than x3 DC'ers or R/O's open at a time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

Couple Swipes of KB Avocado & Moss Creme and 1 or two drops of my Homemade Tingle Oil.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Couple Swipes of KB Avocado & Moss Creme and 1 or two drops of my Homemade Tingle Oil.


@IDareT'sHair 

What is this homemade tingle oil you speak of? Please, pray tell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

@Aggie
This time, I Took (all open):
Grapeseed
Avocado
Sweet Almond
Vitamin E
Hemp Seed

And Added EO's:
Peppermint
Eucalyptus
Rosemary
Spearmint
Tea Tree
Basil
Clove

*You see, I was buying KJ Naturals "Tingle" Oil on the regular, but the last time I ordered from her, there was NO/ZERO tingle.

I pm'ed her and told her and she gave me some run around song & dance half-baked answer.

After that, I decided to make my own.  (no measurements, I just fill a bottle).  Its so much cheaper too.  And I can make it as Tingly as I want.  
I now control the Tingle.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

Right now I have opened up to use are one bottle of Luster's SCurl Moisturizer (L), one jar of QB Burdock Root Butter Cream(C), one jar of APB Hair and Body Butta (B), and one bottle of Bekura Apple Sorghum Oil (O). These are what I use for heavy sealing and will simply move onto another set when these run out. I'll update when I'm done with the current products.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This time, I Took (all open):
> Grapeseed
> Avocado
> ...



@IDareT'sHair 

Wow now that's what I'm talking about. I do the same thing with Curly Proverbz Hair Growth Oil. So I totally understand .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Wow now that's what I'm talking about. I do the same thing with Curly Proverbz Hair Growth Oil. So I totally understand* .


@Aggie
Yeah, I was paying a small fortune for a Pre-Mix, but her CS with that particular situation totally turned me off.
So, I no longer buy from her, even though I loved several of her DC'ers. 

I can make multiple bottles of my Oil out of all these ingredients.

And I'll change it up.  I also have: Wintergreen, Licorice Root and some other EO's on hand. Also, some Rice Brand, Pumpkin Seed (not open). 

If they were open, I would have used a splash or two of those too.

What's in your Curly Proverbz mixture?


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2017)

My Curly Proverbz mix - overnight GHE
Pumpkin seed oil - shower finger-detangle
Chlorella emu oil - seal

Sheds on the low side, whew...

I have to use Castor Mix for sealing later next week.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I was paying a small fortune for a Pre-Mix, but her CS with that particular situation totally turned me off.
> So, I no longer buy from her, even though I loved several of her DC'ers.
> 
> ...



I hear ya and totally understand. You have to what you have to do to make you happy. I have exactly what's in CP Growth oil except I added a little lavender oil to mine. I added a little extra of all the essential oils in the original recipe.

The last batch had onion and garlic oils in it but it was too pungent for my taste so this time I eliminated those particular oils from the current batch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

@Aggie
I see that thread stays "Bumped" but I've never read through it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I see that thread stays "Bumped" but I've never read through it.


Very interesting thread. You should read through it sometime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Very interesting thread. You should read through it sometime.*


@Aggie 
I will.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I will.


@IDareT'sHair 
let me know what you think. Remember, you are making an oil and I know you like oils. You should be able to use this one on your hair for sure.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I hear ya and totally understand. You have to what you have to do to make you happy. I have exactly what's in CP Growth oil except I added a little lavender oil to mine. I added a little extra of all the essential oils in the original recipe.
> 
> The last batch had onion and garlic oils in it but it was too pungent for my taste so this time I eliminated those particular oils from the current batch.



@IDareT'sHair

I forgot until just a moment ago that I did add Hibiscus Powder and Bhringraj Powder to my current batch. If I had my Aloe, Moringa and Rose petal powders, I would have put those in there as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

@Aggie 
Yep.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2017)

Did a coconut oil soak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *Did a coconut oil soak.*


@NappyNelle
N-I-C-E!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

Today will use at some point:
EV OO
Sweet Almond
Avocado
ED JBCO *maybe*?

And some sort of Grease, Balm or Pomade for Heavy Sealing


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> N-I-C-E!



My hair looks and feels so good and I didn't even deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *My hair looks and feels so good and I didn't even deep condition*.


@NappyNelle 
I know it does!


----------



## imaginary (Sep 10, 2017)

CON argan leave in, diy curlyproverbs oil and giovanni direct leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

Used:
ST'icals KG
HQS Greaseless Moisture
Avocado Oil
Naturalicious Grapeseed Hair Mist
Marie Dean's Cherry Plum Styling Pomade (which reminds me of QB's abcdefghijk Pomade)
To Heavy Seal

Also Oil Rinsed with: EV OO and very warm water


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2017)

*Today I used:*

Curly Proverbz Growth Oil on my scalp only

APB Refresher Spray (L), 
QB Burdock Root Butter Cream (C), 
APB Hair and Body Butta (B), 
Bekura Apple Sorghum (O)

I will switch the oil with the butter and see if there is a difference in how my hair responds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Today I used:
> QB Burdock Root Butter Cream (C),*


@Aggie
I think Imma get a 16oz of this BF. (If there is a Sale)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 10, 2017)

Prepooed with Profectiv Mega Growth oil
Used ST Platinum Roots Scalp oil with DC
Rosemary JBCO on roots

I'm using a lot of oils to use them up. I don't care for oil rinsing.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think Imma get a 16oz of this BF. (If there is a Sale)


@IDareT'sHair 
My hair really loves this butter. It's one I will purchase again if the sale is right .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

@Aggie

I added a 16oz Jar to my BF List!  Glad I read your post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

Forgot to do my HOT today!

I want to make this part of my Fall/Winter Regimen.

And even though I used "Oil" today....I did not do a HOT.  

Will remember next Wash Day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 11, 2017)

Applied NW21 in sections then applied SSI juicy Berry Buttercream to length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## Beany (Sep 11, 2017)

Yesterday batana oil on scalp while I ran errands. I did an abbreviated wash day (no DC) because I'm going to my stylist Friday. Tonight I'll use QB brbc, db palm butter whatever, and mhc type 4 on ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 11, 2017)

Used APB Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2017)

Eden's Tea Tree Spritz


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2017)

*Repeat of last night:*

Curly Proverbz Growth Oil on my scalp only

APB Refresher Spray (L),
QB Burdock Root Butter Cream (C),
Bekura Apple Sorghum (O)
APB Hair and Body Butta (B)

Just switched the oil with the butter. My hair looks and feel awesome. I only repeated this because I co-washed the growth oil this morning and may do so again tomorrow morning. I don't want to walk around smelling like curry all day . So tomorrow night I will leave the growth oil out and start again maybe Thursday or Friday night.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 11, 2017)

Xcel21, giovanni direct leave in and my diy curlyproverbs oil


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 12, 2017)

My version of the CP oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2017)

Naturalicious Heavenly Hydration Grapeseed Oil Mist


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 12, 2017)

I've had curls all week so I decided to do a hot oil treatment with avocado, neem and jojoba oil and do a protective style for a while.

Hated to part ways with my practically new jar of Komaza Jojoba Hemp but hemp seed oil gives me the itchies This was my 2nd jar, and I loved it, but the itchies was becoming too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2017)

One or two swipes of: SSI's Coriander & Fig Hair Balm


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 12, 2017)

Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on edges and nape


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on edges and nape*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What scent do you have this in?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> One or two swipes of:* SSI's Coriander & Fig Hair Balm*


Mmmm  My boo 

I can't wait for BF to haul some more  jars of this.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

Okay tonight my hair still feels so good from my heavy sealing last night that I do not have to touch it - I mean not at all especially since I heavy sealed this way (LCOB) no grease but I might add that step the way @Saludable84 does. She is on to something wonderful. I love this way of heavy sealing. Thank you sis .

Before I was putting the oil after the butter but it made a huge difference putting the oil *before* the butter. Now I can't heavy seal my hair any other way right now .


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Okay tonight my hair still feels so good from my heavy sealing last night that I do not have to touch it - I mean not at all especially since I heavy sealed this way (LCOB) no grease but I might add that step the way @Saludable84 does. She is on to something wonderful. I love this way of heavy sealing. Thank you sis .
> 
> Before I was putting the oil after the butter but it made a huge difference putting the oil *before* the butter. Now I can't heavy seal my hair any other way right now .



You are more than welcome and I am glad it is working out for you.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 12, 2017)

con argan li, castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2017)

Used: ST'icals KG & NW21 Spritz


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 13, 2017)

Used APB Hair Lotion
Sealed with Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait (my hair is LOVING this stuff.) Tempted to order a 16 ounce.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What scent do you have this in?


Pink Sugar Cookie. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm sort of a random lol. Today I greased my scalp with Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens and sealed my ends with Jamaican Black Castor oil. Over the weekend I did an HOT with strong roots pimento oil. I'm going to get back into oil rinsing. I got plenty of oils to use up!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 14, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used APB Hair Lotion
> Sealed with Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait (my hair is LOVING this stuff.) Tempted to order a 16 ounce.


Have you tried the Jakeala flaxseed gel? Thoughts? A friend who isn't into hair like we are sent me a link and I was like omg that's the brand that my LHCF girls have been talking about.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 14, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Have you tried the Jakeala flaxseed gel? Thoughts? A friend who isn't into hair like we are sent me a link and I was like omg that's the brand that my LHCF girls have been talking about.


I haven't tried it. YET. I'm actually going to add a 4 ounce to my order to try. I never wear my hair out but I'd love to style my bun with it @beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913 
Um..So..Beauty I assume you joinin' this Challenge for the remainder of 2017?

Cause you can't be comin' up in here all random and thangs?

So...Are you in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I'm sort of a random lol. *Today I greased my scalp with Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens and sealed my ends with Jamaican Black Castor oil. Over the weekend I did an HOT with strong roots pimento oil. I'm going to get back into oil rinsing. I got plenty of oils to use up!


@beautyaddict1913
Hmp.  Shole Is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2017)

Using: A few Spritz of NW 21 and ST'icals KG


----------



## imaginary (Sep 14, 2017)

Con argan li, curlyprov oil, SM c&s conditioner


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 14, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> Um..So..Beauty I assume you joinin' this Challenge for the remainder of 2017?
> 
> Cause you can't be comin' up in here all random and thangs?
> ...


I'm in lol I gotta get this hair back together. I've been wearing weave non-stop for over a year. By the grace of God I still have hair left on my head lol I need to go get it straightened and trimmed soon. I know it's raggedy lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913
I'm so happeh to say:


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 14, 2017)

I got in from work so late tonight so I'm just now oiling my scalp.
I'm using Camille Rose serum on my scalp and refreshing my hair with Mielle Organics Leave in. I'm not sure how good it is but it feels super moist when I first put it on and I love the packaging. That spray bottle is everything!
I'm oiling my ends with Josie Maran Argan oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I got in from work so late tonight so I'm just now oiling my scalp.
> *I'm using Camille Rose serum *on my scalp and refreshing my hair with Mielle Organics Leave in. I'm not sure how good it is but it feels super moist when I first put it on and I love the packaging. That spray bottle is everything!
> I'm oiling my ends with Josie Maran Argan oil.


@beautyaddict1913 
Is this the Cocoa Nibs one?  If so, I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> Is this the Cocoa Nibs one?  If so, I've been wanting to try it.


The growth serum. Has the Ayurvedic oils in it. You've probably tried it already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913
Yep.  When she first launched and you could only get her stuff on her a site before she went 'mainstream'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2017)

NW21 Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2017)

HQS Greaseless Moisture


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NW21 Spritz


What's that sis? Lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 16, 2017)

Tonight before bed I greased my scalp with Mixed Greens. I love that stuff. Not that I know if it helps my hair grow or anything but it just feels familiar - like everything I wished the BB SuperGro was as a kid. It has great ingredients! And my grandmother preached the importance of greasing your scalp. I feel like I'm making her proud each time I use that stuff lol. 
I'm doing an overnight pre-poo with KBB secret weapon. (Karen really tried it with this lol but I'm using it up)


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 16, 2017)

Been in a ponytail all week so I gave the tail some TLC :

Komaza Moisturizing Spray
Mix of pomegranate, carrot, neem, helichrysum and argan oils
Sealed with TGIN buttercream


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 16, 2017)

GHE with my CP oil mix


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 16, 2017)

Currently doing a hot oil treatment with @Sharpened 's mix under the drier


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *What's that sis? Lol*


@beautyaddict1913
It's Surge 2.0 I'll bump the thread for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

I gotta member to do my HOT tomorrow. 

I forgot last wash day and I want to incorporate these weekly all Fall & Winter under my Mastex Heat Cap.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 16, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Been in a ponytail all week so I gave the tail some TLC :
> 
> Komaza Moisturizing Spray
> Mix of pomegranate, carrot, neem, helichrysum and argan oils
> Sealed with TGIN buttercream


How do you like the TGIN buttercream? I have a $10 hair product coupon at target and I need to use it responsibly lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *How do you like the TGIN buttercream? I have a $10 hair product coupon at target and I need to use it responsibly lol*


@beautyaddict1913

I know I'm not Ms. B&B - but I liked it.

Your $10 would be well spent.  It lasts a long time too.  Even for me, with my Heavy-Handed self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

Overnighting with:
JMoniques Cherry Park, Peppermint Teas Pre-Poo & Grapeseed Oil.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 16, 2017)

Shower detangled with pumpkin seed oil and Jamaican M&L  Transition Creme.

Pondering ways to use up this jojoba oil, too stripping.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 16, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> How do you like the TGIN buttercream? I have a $10 hair product coupon at target and I need to use it responsibly lol



I love it.  It is very moisturizing and has a nice smell.  I especially like putting it on freshly washed, wet hair - you talking about something soft.........one of my favs.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I know I'm not Ms. B&B - but I liked it.
> 
> Your $10 would be well spent.  *It lasts a long time too.  Even for me, with my Heavy-Handed self*.



What she said


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2017)

Just heavy sealed my hair for the night and by the looks of it, I may not have to again until another 3 days or so. I'll see though. I did use my MHC Sophia's Grease to seal with tonight and I have to say - I like it. 

My hair is murst!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Just heavy sealed my hair for the night and by the looks of it, I may not have to again until another 3 days or so. I'll see though. I did use my MHC Sophia's Grease to seal with tonight and I have to say - I like it.
> 
> My hair is murst!


What does heavy sealing look like? I'm not familiar with that term? Is that root to ends?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

@Saludable84  Can you post your pic of Heavying Seal for @beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Just heavy sealed my hair for the night and by the looks of it, I may not have to again until another 3 days or so. I'll see though. I did use my MHC Sophia's Grease to seal with tonight and I have to say - I like it.
> *My hair is murst!*


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


I couldn't help it. It's exactly how some of my people speak here in the Bahamas and it just cracks me up every time I hear it


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> What does heavy sealing look like? I'm not familiar with that term? Is that root to ends?


It is very wet and creamy looking. @Saludable84 has a very nice pic of her heavy sealed hair. I hope she still has it and can post it up for us again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913 

It's heavy-Layering of Liquids, Butters, Cremes Oil like @Aggie said.

Sealing in and Locking down that Moisture.

I think there is a thread?


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 16, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913  Heavy sealing = perfect pampering for your hair - especially if you're not wearing an 'out' style.  

Last night, I did an overnight castor oil treatment after spritzing NW21. Today, I applied SSI Seyani Butter and NW21 on damp hair. I say I'm going to twist my hair tomorrow, but who knows.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 16, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm trying up upload two pictures but the forum won't let me be great. Anyway, the picture above was from the early spring when the weather was still changing and dry. I have to really heavy seal then. It is summer now, so I don't have to go too crazy and it's lighter, but I still use a leave in, cream, moisturizer, butter and grease (or gel if the occasion calls for it). 

Since doing this, I still have to dust, but I get hardly any ssks doing heavy sealing. My ends in particular stay in good shape. I get paddy dreads from too much moisture, but it's not to bad if I keep my protein in check.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 16, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @beautyaddict1913 View attachment 410743View attachment 410745


Thank you!! After you seal like this what do you do next? Do you take it down the next morning. Like how does it dry? Or do you wear a wig? Sorry I'm so questionative lol. I'm trying to get a new regimen going.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 16, 2017)

I just oiled my scalp with strong roots pimento oil. I'm doing an HOT with HTN growth oil. I'm still believing in the power of ceramide oils lol. My hair is so soft and detangled right now and I ain't put nary comb to it yet. When I get done using up this oil I'm going to start on the Hairveda Avosoya.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 16, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank you!! After you seal like this what do you do next? Do you take it down the next morning. Like how does it dry? Or do you wear a wig? Sorry I'm so questionative lol. I'm trying to get a new regimen going.



My heavy sealing routine is 'lighter'- I'll use a leave-in cream, butter, and castor oil. I have to wear a wig or bun/updo if I heavy seal.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks to @nysister for recommending the Olde Jamaica Black Castor pomade. I have been using it and I like the dye that is in it because it makes my hair look darker. I looked at the ingredients and saw that it has beeswax in it. I used beeswax years ago and man, that stuff attracts dirt like no other. My hair would begin to stink after 3 days or so. With this in mind, I will just be shampooing every night with a very gentle cleansing shampoo bar. I'm trying to get out of the twa phase so I will be using the pomade everyday and shampooing at night everyday until Spring.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 17, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank you!! After you seal like this what do you do next? Do you take it down the next morning. Like how does it dry? Or do you wear a wig? Sorry I'm so questionative lol. I'm trying to get a new regimen going.


I normally do that in a Saturday afternoon and wear my scarf covered again with a bonnet. Or a slap cap. Most of it absorbs and dries by Monday, and then I just bun.

If it's too much, just go lighter with your products, but I have a lot and thick hair, and this works especially well in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913 
I'm currently under a wig with my Heavy-Sealing Regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

Getting ready to do a HOT:
WEN Pomegranate Oil.

Will use a variety of Oils today?:
EVOO
Sweet Almond
Grapeseed
Hemp 

Overnighted with:
J.Monique's Pre-Poo (which is Butters, Teas, Oils) and Grapeseed Oil.

May Use:
QB's CTDG
ST'icals KG


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 17, 2017)

I had to do an emergency oil rinse with my Castor Mix this morning.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 17, 2017)

Last night I used APB's Cupuacu Hair Lotion. Man I forgot how good this stuff is!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2017)

Because I washed and DCed yesterday, last night it was on with the heavy sealing. I finally pulled out my MHC Sophia's Grease as my final step. It feels so good, I tell ya! I slept with a plastic cap, wig cap and satin cap on to prevent my pillow from getting greasy. This morning, I am wigging it for the rest of the week.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 17, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I normally do that in a Saturday afternoon and wear my scarf covered again with a bonnet. Or a slap cap. Most of it absorbs and dries by Monday, and then I just bun.
> 
> If it's too much, just go lighter with your products, but I have a lot and thick hair, and this works especially well in the winter.


Thank you! I will be adding it to my winter reg! My hair suffers in winter


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 17, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Last night I used APB's Cupuacu Hair Lotion. Man I forgot how good this stuff is!


That stuff is excellent. I'm leaving mine back until winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

Heavy Sealed today and used:
Sweet Almond  Oil
ST'icals KG
QB's CTDG 
SSI Coriander & Fig

(NW21 Spritz)


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 17, 2017)

NW21 on scalp and coconut oil on twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

NW21 and a squirt of KV's Creme Brulee


----------



## Beany (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm in a PS for the next 3 weeks so I will be using calendula oil (calendula petals infused in EVOO with some EOs)  mixed with NW21 spray on my scalp/hair. Might throw in some yerba spray in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

Beany said:


> I'm in a PS for the next 3 weeks so *I will be using calendula oil (calendula petals infused in EVOO with some EOs) * mixed with NW21 spray on my scalp/hair. Might throw in some yerba spray in there too.


@Beany 
Is this your Homemade Blend?  (Sounds Goodt)


----------



## Beany (Sep 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Is this your Homemade Blend?  (Sounds Goodt)




It is homemade. I have A HUGE bag of calendula petals. My goodness I had no idea that bag was gonna be that big when I ordered. I can send some to you if you'd like. That goes for anybody in this thread; I seriously I have more than I could ever use smh. The petals are from mountain rose herbs. 

I'm using calendula because it is soothing and I don't want any problems with that NW21.

Here's a link: https://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/home/this-is-what-your-scalp-craves-dont-deprive-it/  You could also Google "calendula for scalp"


Ms. T you could also do rinses with the petals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

@Beany


Thank You so much Sis.

I have some.

I may try to 'produce' something similar.  I've been using my Petals for Rinses.

Thanks for the Link.

ETA: I get it about NW21.  I can only use it a short while, before I have to take a break.


----------



## Beany (Sep 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> 
> Thank You so much Sis.
> ...




I've been using the NW21 on and off since the spring and haven't had any issues, but I'm just overly cautious because of some of the experiences I read about (yours included).


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 18, 2017)

Used MHC Buttery Soy and Sophia's Hair Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

Beany said:


> *I'm just overly cautious because of some of the experiences I read about (yours included).*


@Beany
Yeah for some reason I can only use it for short periods of time.
After a while, it makes my scalp 'tender'
So, that's when I put it away and start using something else.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 18, 2017)

Used Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil, Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait, and APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 18, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> My heavy sealing routine is 'lighter'- I'll use a leave-in cream, butter, and castor oil. I have to wear a wig or bun/updo if I heavy seal.


I'm going to try this since I bun and just wrap my head with a lot of cloth absorbing things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm going to try this since I bun *and just wrap my head with a lot of cloth absorbing things.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
definitely


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mid-day today I used Claudie's Ends Insurance on just my ends. Tonight I mixed CRN growth oil with peppermint oil and massaged my scalp. I spritzed with Mielle Organics leave in when I was done. I want my hair to thicken back up so bad!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Mid-day today I used Claudie's Ends Insurance on just my ends. Tonight I mixed CRN growth oil with peppermint oil and massaged my scalp. I spritzed with Mielle Organics leave in when I was done. I want my hair to thicken back up so bad!


Be patient pretty girl, be patient. Something wonderful will happen with your hair when you least expect it. Just watch and see.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> NW21 on scalp and coconut oil on twists.



Again!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 19, 2017)

Double oil rinse with pumpkin seed and Castor Mix.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 19, 2017)

I greased my scalp with my vit E oil mix and applied Xcel-21 spray to my edges.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 19, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Be patient pretty girl, be patient. Something wonderful will happen with your hair when you least expect it. Just watch and see.


You're too kind! Thank you so much for the encouragement! I'm so pressed over here lol!


----------



## imaginary (Sep 19, 2017)

Diy coffee oil on scalp, diy leave in (water, glycerin, lavender olive oil, castor oil) and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2017)

Still Spritzing NW21 and I used a few drizzles of HQS Greaseless Moisture.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2017)

Quick scalp massage with castor oil after spritzing with NW21. Really concentrated on my edges tonight.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 20, 2017)

Tonight I massaged my scalp with Mixed Greens. I moisturized with KCKT and sealed with JBCO. My hair has been soft but it hasn't been really holding in the moisture. I think I will clarify this weekend. I have to start back steaming. I gotta order a part for my steamer A piece was thrown away by accident.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2017)

Coupla' Spritz of NW21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> C*oupla' Spritz of NW21*


This w/a few swipes of SSI Coriander & Fig


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2017)

NW21 on scalp/hairline and coconut oil on twists.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 21, 2017)

Greased/massaged my scalp with Mixed Greens. Moisturized with KCKT. Sealed with MHC Hair Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2017)

SSI's Coriander & Fig spritz of NW21


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2017)

*Tonight I moisturized and heavy sealed with:*

APB Refresher Spray in Birthday Cake (my liquid)
QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Bekura Apple & Sorghum Hair Syrup (my oil)
APB Hair and Body Butter
MHC Sophia's Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *SSI's Coriander & Fig spritz of NW21*


REPEAT!


----------



## Karmi (Sep 22, 2017)

Those using NW21 spritz, how are you liking it? I bought a bottle weeks ago but I'm terrified to use it. I keep envisioning my hair coming out in clumps, lol. 

Have you noticed a difference with moisture or just growth?


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 22, 2017)

Design Essentials almond and avocado leave-in is a WINNER for my hair. I wish I could get it by the gallon. It is better than kinky curly leave-in. DE defines my curls and makes them tight and juicy, Kinky Curly does not do that. I will revisit Kinky Curly when my hair gets longer to see if there is a difference.

After I use the DE, I slather my hair with Olde Jamaica Black Castor pomade and my hair stays moisturized all day long. I am growing out of my twa and these two products are making my natural hair thrive, in addition to daily shampooing with a very gentle cleansing shampoo bar.


----------



## Beany (Sep 22, 2017)

My scalp was really itchy last night so I decided to oil it with the calendula oil I infused. I found an applicator bottle with about 2-3 uses of hbco in it and decided to use that instead mixing it with the calendula oil and my scalp stopped itching almost immediately. I think I have 3 more bottles of hbco I might alternate between hbco and calendula while I'm in this PS.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 22, 2017)

diy leave in,  curlyproverbs oil, con argan mousse and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2017)

Karmi said:


> Those using NW21 spritz, how are you liking it? I bought a bottle weeks ago but I'm terrified to use it. I keep envisioning my hair coming out in clumps, lol.
> 
> Have you noticed a difference with moisture or just growth?


@Karmi 
Hi Sis.  This is an Active Challenge?

Your question would probably be better suited in the NW21 Thread.

Oh, you are welcome to join us for the remainder of the year if you'd like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2017)

Will use Q.ueen Helene Hot Oil Treatment under my Heat Cap tomorrow for about 30 minutes.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Q.ueen Helene Hot Oil Treatment under my Heat Cap tomorrow for about 30 minutes.



I haven't used Queen Helene Hot oil since the 90s. I totally forgot about it. I guess once I started adding castor oil to the Queen Helene Cholesterol to deep condition there was no need to use this again since I am basically doing a deep condition and hot oil treatment in one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> *I haven't used Queen Helene Hot oil since the 90s.* *I totally forgot about it*.


@RossBoss
IKR?

Decided to revisit when I purchased the Cholestrol for the Egg Treatment I still haven't done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

Today's Wash Day:
EVOO
Sweet Almond Oil
Avocado Oil

*Miscellaneous Butter, Cremes & Oils to Heavy Seal*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

Slathered on some Inner Filet AV Gelly and poured HOT over it,  Now sitting under Heat Cap.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Tonight I moisturized and heavy sealed with:*
> 
> APB Refresher Spray in Birthday Cake (my liquid)
> QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
> ...



Repeated the above tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

Sealed Ends with:
Mission:Condition's HempAde


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 24, 2017)

Jakeala Silky Castor Oil
Inashi Naturals Hair and Body Whipped Butter


----------



## nysister (Sep 24, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Thanks to @nysister for recommending the Olde Jamaica Black Castor pomade. I have been using it and I like the dye that is in it because it makes my hair look darker. I looked at the ingredients and saw that it has beeswax in it. I used beeswax years ago and man, that stuff attracts dirt like no other. My hair would begin to stink after 3 days or so. With this in mind, I will just be shampooing every night with a very gentle cleansing shampoo bar. I'm trying to get out of the twa phase so I will be using the pomade everyday and shampooing at night everyday until Spring.



I'm glad that it's been helpful. It is pretty thick, I find myself doing more detangling but I've found it to be a helpful tool in the hair arsenal.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 24, 2017)

nw21, giovanni direct li, curlyproverbs oil and (because the hair at the roots of my braids were still feeling extra dry) every strand shea and coconut dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2017)

NW21 & Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe (Coffee Hair Creme) *discontinued*


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 25, 2017)

nysister said:


> I'm glad that it's been helpful. It is pretty thick, I find myself doing more detangling but I've found it to be a helpful tool in the hair arsenal.



Yes, my hair loves thick pomades and thick leave ins. It weighs other people's hair down but my hair just drinks it up. I will be using it everyday until the Spring, then I will switch to a lighter pomade because of the heat and humidity here.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 25, 2017)

Oil rinsed/detangled with pumpkin seed oil, no sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 25, 2017)

Was too tired to shampoo my hair last night so I did it this morning. Then applied Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave in and Olde Jamaica Black Castor pomade. Knot Today is too lightweight for my hair so I am really just trying to use it up, but I know I won't be able to use it up before the cold weather sets in so I will use the remainder of it starting in the spring of next year.


----------



## nysister (Sep 25, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Yes, my hair loves thick pomades and thick leave ins. It weighs other people's hair down but my hair just drinks it up. I will be using it everyday until the Spring, then I will switch to a lighter pomade because of the heat and humidity here.



Same here! I like TGIN Butters too. It's like a milkshake for the hair. LOL


----------



## imaginary (Sep 26, 2017)

curlyproverbs oil,diy leave in spray, every strands coconut and shea dc, SM curly souffle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie Hair Frappe


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 27, 2017)

I've been using the oyin handmade hair Dew and sealing with avocado oil on a daily basis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 28, 2017)

I used Shiloh Hair Balm as a pre-poo treatment today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie's Frappe


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 28, 2017)

Pumpkin seed oil and Jamaican Mango and Lime Transition Creme for finger-detangling in the shower. Sealed with both the chlorella emu oil and Castor Mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2017)

Pulled Out:
Hairveda Almond Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2017)

Will rotate HV's AG with the last 1/2 Jar of my Mission:Condition's HempAde *discontinued*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2017)

NW21 & Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer (rotating Tiiva with Claudie's Frappe)


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 29, 2017)

Oil rinsed with Castor Mix.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 29, 2017)

yesterday: curlyproverbs oil, diy leave in sray and cocoa butter mix


----------



## Beany (Sep 29, 2017)

Found a sample of natural oasis finishing spray and used that today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2017)

Used NW21 (Spritz) and Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2017)

Today:
HOT = Avocado Oil (under Heat Cap)
Heavy Sealing (LCBO) *various*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 1, 2017)

Prepooing with ST Platinum Roots scalp oil


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 1, 2017)

Using the last of MHC  Type 4 on my ends.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 1, 2017)

Shower finger detangle with pumpkin seed oil, chlorella emu oil to seal all over, Castor Mix on the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2017)

Used:
Avocado Oil
Sweet Almond Oil

Heavy Seal:
Soultanicals Knot Glide
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
SSI Coriander & Fig (on ends)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 1, 2017)

Used APB Hair Lotion
Sealed with Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2017)

NW21 & Tiiva Green Tea Hair Lotion


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 3, 2017)

Double oil rinse with pumpkin seed, then Castor Mix. Pumpkin seed oil has now joined my upper echelon (King Castor and Prince Hempseed) as a duke.

Going to try another oil tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie Frappe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *NW21 & Tiiva Green Tea Hair Lotion*



This again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2017)

NW21 & EBW's Coconut Leave-In packet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2017)

NW21, Tiiva Green Tea and HV's Almond Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

Used:
Texture Me Natural's Amla & Henna Rx overnight (on dry hair wrapped in Saran Wrap)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

Will do a HOT with WEN Oil under my Heat Cap.

Will use several oils today and will also Heavy-Seal as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

Doing a HOT w/WEN Sweet Almond Mint.  Didn't realize it was so Tingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Doing a HOT w/WEN Sweet Almond Mint.  Didn't realize it was so Tingly.*


I actually think this is Tea Tree & Eucalyptus.  It is very nice.  So, I won't be in a hurry to finish this one up.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 8, 2017)

Used oyin hair Dew and sealed with  Grapeseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

Today Used:
Sweet Almond Oil
QB's CTDG
Almond Glaze


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 8, 2017)

Heyyyy ladies. I was sick last week, just a little congestion. But I was using Mielle white peony leave in and the pooka pure and simple butter. Loved the butter!! Last night I did a scalp massage with Strong Roots pimento oil. Today I oil rinsed with HV Avosoya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Heyyyy ladies. I was sick last week, just a little congestion. But I was using *Mielle white peony leave in *and the pooka pure and simple butter. Loved the butter!! Last night I did a scalp massage with Strong Roots pimento oil. Today I oil rinsed with HV Avosoya.


@beautyaddict1913
I heard this is really good.  

You know Mielle has a Pomegranate & Honey Line that just came out right?

Never heard of Pooka-Dooka?

Hope you feel better


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> I heard this is really good.
> 
> You know Mielle has a Pomegranate & Honey Line that just came out right?
> ...



Lol at pooka dooka lol. You have heard of it. You pobably just don’t remember. It’s throwback lol. Che used to really like it. Yes thank you. I am feeling better.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 9, 2017)

Oil washed/shower detangled with tamanu oil. It is lighter than apricot, detangle slightly better than apricot, and a lighter film. I like the scent, reminds me of a touch a spearmint. I love the shade of green it has. My scalp is warm, so it is doing something. 

I will give more feedback once my hair dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2017)

NW21 and BlueRoze Beauty Pumpkin & Coconut Hair Dress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil washed/shower detangled with tamanu oil. It is lighter than apricot, detangle slightly better than apricot, and a lighter film. I like the scent, reminds me of a touch a spearmint. I love the shade of green it has. My scalp is warm, so it is doing something.
> 
> I will give more feedback once my hair dries.


OK, tamanu is on the light side, so I would use it a mixture. It is fine on its own, meaning I can detangle with it, my hair is soft, and not stripped (jojoba is the only oil that strips my hair). The film is light, too, meaning I can get a few days before dryness sets in. The scent is gone.

I do not know if it helps with scalp issues, since I have none. I am going try it on my body.

Here ya go, @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## imaginary (Oct 10, 2017)

nw21, curlyproverbs oil and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2017)

Nw21 & Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Hair Milk


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 10, 2017)

Used APB Hair Cream
Sealed with Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## imaginary (Oct 11, 2017)

nw21 and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2017)

NW21 & Jakeala's Coconut & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 12, 2017)

Layered pumpkin seed oil and Jamaican M&L Transition Creme for shower finger-detangling. Final detangle/rinse/seal with Castor Mix #3

Castor Mix #1: Castor and EVOO for skin onlt
Castor Mix #2: Castor, Hempseed, and various EOs, including rosemary and cedarwood in every mix
Castor Mix #3: Castor, Hempseed, Pumpkin, and various EOs
Castor Mix #4: ?????

Did anyone find vitamin E oil reduce their shedding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2017)

NW21 Tis all.  A Spritz here and a Spritz there.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 12, 2017)

curlyproverbs and castor oils


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 13, 2017)

This week I wet bunned twice. I used oyin hair Dew for my wet bun on one day and KCKT the next wet bun day. I did locb method before bunning and used hv shikakai oil and pooka pure and simple butter. 
I did a scalp massage with mixed greens just one night this week. 
I had to do my wash day tonight. I did an HOT with HTN Growth oil! Yum! I will check in tomorrow with my leave in choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2017)

NW21 & APB Hair Lotion


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Used APB Creamy Oil
Jakeala Creamy Oil on my sides


----------



## imaginary (Oct 13, 2017)

This morning: diy coffee oil, castor oil and sm h&s

This evening: nw21 and cocoa butter mix


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 14, 2017)

Today was the day that I picked up my custom wig. Y’all know I was so thirsty for it lol. I was excited about having custom color. I got it Home and it just wasn’t doing it for me. It’s like one length all the way around. Ugh pet peeve! Nothing says wig more than a flat one length hairstyle! I need dimension! There is not enough blonde. I have to return it tomorrow and get it cut and colored some more. What a drag. I was ready to have a Snapchat photo shoot for the weekend and now I gotta be humble and sit down until this hair gets corrected lol. 

Anyway, before the appointment I did LOCB with hairveda Cocasta, Shea moisture transitioning lotion and pooka butter. My hair is cornrowed for the wig and it feels so soft and smooth like I got a relaxer! I detangled with CJ smoothing conditioner before I rinsed my DC because someone was raving about the slip. It was pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2017)

WEN Pomegranate Re-Moist wrapped in Saran Wrap for a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2017)

Used:
Amla Oil under my Heat Cap about 30 minutes
Will do a Rinse with AVJ & EVOO
NG Sweet Honey


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 14, 2017)

I used Africa Pride Olive Miracle first time today and I am in love.  It is light, smells good just perfect with my box braids. It reminds me of my beloved All ways Indian hemp medicated version, it was discontinued years ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2017)

SheScentIt Coriander and Fig


----------



## imaginary (Oct 14, 2017)

nw21 and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2017)

Shower detangled with pumpkin seed oil and Jamaican M&L Transition Creme, too tir'd to seal...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2017)

NW21 and Jakeala Coconut & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2017)

Tamanu oil rinse


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> Amla Oil under my Heat Cap about 30 minutes
> Will do a Rinse with AVJ & EVOO
> NG Sweet Honey


I’m ordering amla oil from Amazon. Do you ever leave it in? Or is it rinse out only?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I’m ordering amla oil from Amazon. Do you ever leave it in? Or is it rinse out only?*


@beautyaddict1913 
I used it as a HOT under my Heat Cap and Rinsed it out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 15, 2017)

Used APB's Creamy Oil and APB's Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2017)

Claudie's Salve


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2017)

NW21 and Jakeala's Coconut & Shea Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2017)

NW21 & Claudie's Salve


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2017)

A little APB Hair Lotion


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 17, 2017)

Used APB Creamy Oil and Hair Lotion


----------



## imaginary (Oct 18, 2017)

Curlyproverbs oil and castor oil on my scalp. Then TGIN twisting cream on the length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> A little APB Hair Lotion



*REPEAT!*


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 18, 2017)

Heyyyyy ladies!! I woke up “before day” this morning to make it to my 8am wig install appointment before work. I’m finally satisfied with the color. I took it off when I got home and I’m over here greasing my scalp with Mixed greens. Heading to the gym to invigorate my scalp with exercise and stimulate some growth. #ThirstyForGrowth lol oh and my mustard oil from Amazon came today!! Yesssss!! Let the growing begin lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913
Hey Lady!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyadfdict1913
> Hey Lady!



How are you luv?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2017)

NW21 & Jakeala Coconut & Shea


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 19, 2017)

Did a quick triple-oil oil wash with pumpkin seed oil (detangle), tamanu (scalp likes it and scalp does not like much), and Castor Mix #3 (sealing, protection).

I got less than a dozen oils I still need to test, but I no feel like it.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 19, 2017)

nw21, curlyproverbs oil on my scalp. Then SM h&s spray and shea butter mix on my strands


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2017)

2 or 3 tiny spritz of NW21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2017)

NW21 & Inashi Aloe L-I (Lotion)


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 20, 2017)

Sealed rosewater with cold pressed castor.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NW21 & Inashi Aloe L-I (Lotion)


Love this leave in @IDareT'sHair. I have maybe 6 bottles of it in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Love this leave in*. *I have maybe 6 bottles of it in my stash.*


@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2017)

Ayurvedic Oil Blend (Shikakaki, Amla, Brahmi)
Red Palm
QB's CTDG


----------



## imaginary (Oct 21, 2017)

Yesterday: SM h&S spray, curlyproverbs oil and shea butter mix


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ayurvedic Oil Blend (Shikakaki, Amla, Brahmi)*
> Red Palm
> QB's CTDG


@IDareT'sHair 

What brand of ayurveda oils are you using?


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 21, 2017)

Sprayed my scalp with Tropical Roots Growth oil, perectly light oil while my hair is in box braids


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *What brand of ayurveda oils are you using?*


@Aggie
This is a Blend by:
Zenia
Amla
Brahmi
Shikakai
Hibiscus
& Bringaraj
*100% Natural - No Mineral Oil*


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 22, 2017)

Didn’t really heavy seal but use a henna oil, Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe and pomade on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2017)

Used NW21 & Inashi Aloe & Hibiscus L-I


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well I am back... The Tropical Roots Growth oil was a no go for me. I woke up this morning and my scalp was dry and flaky. Not itchy at all just bone dry. So I picked up some African Pride Olive Miracle growth oil and applied it to my scalp. I have been loving the braid spray and creme so I hope I end up loving this oil as well.  I love keeping my hair oiled because I get so much retention and very few tangles.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2017)

Prepooing with ST Platinum Roots scalp oil


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This is a Blend by:
> Zenia
> Amla
> ...


@IDareT'sHair

Oh okay. I like Zenia indigo so I will look into adding this one to my next ayurveda purchase. Plus this sounds like such a delicious blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2017)

@Aggie
iLoveHerbs
Has Free Ship and No Tax

Aggie - @NaturallyATLPCH  Posted a Sale on Zenia's Website (not that I'm one to push products)


----------



## imaginary (Oct 22, 2017)

SM h&s and curl&shine conditioner, castor oil and shea butter mix


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 22, 2017)

What is heavy sealing?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> iLoveHerbs
> Has Free Ship and No Tax
> 
> Aggie - @NaturallyATLPCH  Posted a Sale on Zenia's Website (not that I'm one to push products)


I ended up ordering from iLoveHerbs @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Oh okay. I like Zenia indigo so I will look into adding this one to my next ayurveda purchase. Plus this sounds like such a delicious blend


I like Zenia's Cassia also.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I like Zenia's Cassia also.


@NaturallyATLPCH 

Thanks boo. I will add it too .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I ended up ordering from iLoveHerbs @IDareT'sHair


Oh my goodness! I just subscribed with that vendor. Great minds think alike


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> iLoveHerbs
> Has Free Ship and No Tax
> 
> Aggie - @NaturallyATLPCH  Posted a Sale on Zenia's Website (not that I'm one to push products)


 

Yeah right! Not that there's anything wrong with that .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> What is heavy sealing?


The best person to describe this one for you is @Saludable84. She has an awesome routine that she shared with us a while back.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> iLoveHerbs
> Has Free Ship and No Tax
> 
> Aggie - @NaturallyATLPCH  Posted a Sale on Zenia's Website (not that I'm one to push products)


Subscribed even before you posted this @IDareT'sHair. Thanks for sharing but don't you and @NaturallyATLPCH go buying up errytang before I get to my stuff nah!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Subscribed even before you posted this @IDareT'sHair. Thanks for sharing but don't you and @NaturallyATLPCH go buying up errytang before I get to my stuff nah!


Oh I just grabbed two of the oils @IDareT'sHair uses. I didn't do too much damage.
I'll leave the powders for you gals.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh I just grabbed two of the oils @IDareT'sHair uses. I didn't do too much damage.
> I'll leave the powders for you gals.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
You are ever so kind my dear. Thank you so much


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2017)

Used a couple spritz of NW21 and a little Claudie's Hair Frappe.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 23, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> quick triple-oil oil wash with pumpkin seed oil (detangle), tamanu (scalp likes it and scalp does not like much), and Castor Mix #3 (sealing, protection)


This again.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

I may save my product purchases from Iloveherbs for BF or maybe just before. I  am getting me some cassia and that great oil you have. I really want to try that oil. I see my indigo treatment there so it will probably be best if I get all my Zenia products from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2017)

A Couple Spritz of NW21 and a little Inashi Lotion.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 24, 2017)

Oil wash/quick detangle with Castor Mix #3. I need to rebuild the sebum/castor patina (sounds better than _film_ or _coating_) before I test any more oils.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 24, 2017)

Used APB Hair Lotion and APB Creamy Oil
The creamy oil is now runny. It is still a creamy oil but I miss the frosting like consistency it was.
It still applies nicely though.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 25, 2017)

SM h&s (need to find a replacement for this fast), SM curl and shine conditioner (this too), castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2017)

NW21 & Inashi Aloe and Hibiscus Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2017)

NW21


----------



## imaginary (Oct 26, 2017)

nw21, plain water and shea butter mix


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil wash/quick detangle with Castor Mix #3.


And again.

I think tamanu oil reduced my shedding a touch. I swear my scalp is craving this stuff, so weird...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 26, 2017)

Used APB Hair Lotion and Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2017)

NW21, 1 Swipe of QB CTDG and a couple spritz of EBW's Tea Tree & Peppermint Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2017)

Overnighted with: Ayurvedic Oil (under saran wrap, plastic cap, satin cap )

Today is Wash Day:  Will also use a Variety of Oils, Cremes, Butters will come back & update.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepooing now with Zenia Ayurvedic Oil Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2017)

NW21 & Inashi Aloe & Hibiscus


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2017)

Tonight I moisturized with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream sealed with APB Hair and Body Butta - no oil tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 30, 2017)

Used Jakeala's Creamy oil on my sides and back and brushed them. They are growing in nicely but I am keeping them low. Eventually I'll taper them.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2017)

Used my henna oil, ST Sweet Potatoe Pie and MHC Type 4.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Oct 31, 2017)

Been loving Pure One Beauty's Mango Butter oil pomade.  I run a little through my curls in the morning and have shiny, fresh smelling hair all day!!

Tamanu and carrot oil on my edges, carrot oil on my eyebrows.  Rosemary, sage, palmrosa and frankincense scalp massage.  DH asked me why do I have on Vick's Vapo Rub .  He get on my nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2017)

NW21 & Inashi Aloe and Hibiscus Leave-In


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 31, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> triple-oil oil wash with pumpkin seed oil (detangle), tamanu (scalp likes it and scalp does not like much), and Castor Mix #3 (sealing, protection).


And again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & ABP's Hair Lotion


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 2, 2017)

Tested shea oil alone this morning. It has that weird, buttery smell shea butter has, mild and tolerable. This light stuff nearly disappears in my wet hair, no oily slickness. It detangles OK, rinsed away as quickly as tamanu does, and leaves a mild film behind.

I will know more once my hair is dry.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 2, 2017)

Nw21 and curlyproverbs diy oil


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 2, 2017)

Verdict for shea oil: Meh. Hair is soft, but not very, cannot feel my ends. A bit cool to the touch, but not enough for me. Non-greasy film.

I will try it one more time soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2017)

Kindred Butters Naomi Hair Grease!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2017)

NW21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2017)

Overnighting with:
Mahabringraj Oil


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 4, 2017)

Oil wash with shea butter oil, Castor Mix #3 on only one knotty part.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 4, 2017)

SM fruit fusion coconut water weightless texture spray (wts) and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 4, 2017)

Heyyyy y’all! I’m recovering from my trip to Cuba last week so I haven’t checked in. I hadn’t done much to my hair either but I thought about y’all and y’all keep me on track!! Tonight I spritzed my hair with Mielle Organics peony and sealed with HTN Growth oil. I’m almost done with it. I also did a scalp massage with mixed greens. I thought I would be traveling for Black Friday but I changed my plans so I will be in town to spend money lol. So y’all have to make sure I don’t miss anything good lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil wash with shea butter oil, Castor Mix #3 on only one knotty part.


How does the oil wash work? What are the benefits? Sounds good!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 4, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Used my henna oil, ST Sweet Potatoe Pie and MHC Type 4.


Which henna oil do you like? I think that’s my next Amazon purchase


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kindred Butters Naomi Hair Grease!


I wanna hear all about this! Do you use any other greases? How does this compare?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5.5 minutes. Also sealed my ends with the CP Growth oil as well.

Day 4 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 4, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> How does the oil wash work? What are the benefits? Sounds good!!


Since I do not use shampoo or conditioner, it made more sense to call it an _oil wash_ rather than an _oil rinse_. All it is is oil and shower water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I wanna hear all about this! Do you use any other greases? How does this compare?*


@beautyaddict1913 
Makes a great sealer.  

Yeah, I use a variety of Greases:
Hairveda Almond Glaze
SSI Coriander
Curl Origin
Camille Rose Ajani Balm
Claudie's *various*
Alikay Naturals Botanicals
QB's abcdefg
Naturelle Grow *various*
CD's Mimosa Hair Honey
etc........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Which henna oil do you like? *I think that’s my next Amazon purchase


@beautyaddict1913 
Kindred Butters Henna Oil Discount Code = newsite


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2017)

NW21 Spritz


----------



## imaginary (Nov 5, 2017)

imaginary said:


> SM fruit fusion coconut water weightless texture spray (wts) and curlyproverbs oil



This again with added peppermint to my diy oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 5, 2017)

Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfait to prepoo. Nice results.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 5, 2017)

Used Sarenzo Hair Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Sarenzo Hair Pudding*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What Scent?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What Scent?


White nectarine. It smells goot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *White nectarine. It smells goot.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yassssss I've had that in a Bo.dy Frosting!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yassssss I've had that in a Bo.dy Frosting!


I have a Body Cream in it. It smells fruity and fresh at the same time.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 5 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> Makes a great sealer.
> 
> Yeah, I use a variety of Greases:
> ...



Yesssss your grease game is strong!! I love it!!!


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 5, 2017)

Mielle Twist Soufle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2017)

NW21 Spritz


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 6, 2017)

Oil wash/detangle with pumpkin seed oil and Jamaican M&L Transition Creme, seal with shea oil.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 6, 2017)

SM wts and curlyproverbs oil (I've really been liking how my hair feels with this combo)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 6 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2017)

CURLS: Blueberry & Mint Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 6, 2017)

NW21 followed by APB Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2017)

NW21 and Patene Pro-V Butter


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 9, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil wash/detangle with pumpkin seed oil and Jamaican M&L Transition Creme, seal with shea oil.


Repeat!

So far, the only oil that comes close to being "castor oil light" is apricot. I think I will use what I have left in my next castor mix.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2017)

I forgot to mention that last night I used APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion, no oil or butter. I did however massage some Curly Proverbz ayurveda growth oil on my scalp for 2 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2017)

Nw21 Spritz and Pantene ProV Go.ld Series Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2017)

Overnighted in:
Mahabringraj Oil.  Wash Day.  Will use multiple Butters, Oils and Creams today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 11, 2017)

Wednesday, APB Hair Lotion
Last night: APB Hair Lotion sealed with Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil on sides and back


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2017)

NW21 Spritz, APB Lotion, Curls Blueberry Scalp Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 12, 2017)

Using Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait to prepoo


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2017)

HOT with Vatika before shampooing


----------



## imaginary (Nov 12, 2017)

SM wts and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 13, 2017)

Oil wash/detangle with pumpkin seed oil, Jamaican M&L Transition Creme, and final rinse/ sealing with Castor Mix #4 - cold-pressed castor, apricot, hempseed, tamanu, EOs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2017)

NW21 & Kindred Butters - Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## Beany (Nov 13, 2017)

Sealed with mhc type 4. I've taken out lace naturals Amazon butter, but I'm thinking of using Njoi's herbal pomade next. Decisions...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 13, 2017)

Used Mane Choice Curl Boasting Sherbet (I think that's what it's called)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Mane Choice Curl Boasting Sherbet (I think that's what it's called)*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
How is this?


----------



## imaginary (Nov 14, 2017)

bay tea and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 14, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How is this?


Phenomenal. Gave great definition to my twist out and made my hair really soft.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 14, 2017)

Beany said:


> Sealed with mhc type 4. I've taken out lace naturals Amazon butter, but I'm thinking of using Njoi's herbal pomade next. Decisions...


That Amazon Butter is wonderful.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 14, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair What does the SSI Coriander Fig Balm smell like?

SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *What does the SSI Coriander Fig Balm smell like?*


@NappyNelle
Very Nice. 

Fruity but not like any one particular fruit.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> Very Nice.
> 
> Fruity but not like any one particular fruit.


Thanks boo! I think I'll finally get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *Thanks boo! I think I'll finally get it.*


@NappyNelle
I felt the exact same way. 

I thought it was going to smell herbally or something, but it smells so delicious.

I would always look at it but never would hit PayNah.

@Aggie finally convinced me to get it.  I lurves it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> I felt the exact same way.
> 
> I thought it was going to smell herbally or something, but it smells so delicious.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 
Girl I really miss my Coriander Fig Balm. I can't wait for the BF sales to begin. Honestly, I won't be repurchasing QB stuff anymore. I really like SSI better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2017)

@Aggie 
I have x1 unopened and will get another one BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & Curls BB&M Scalp Tea


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 16, 2017)

Shower finger-detangled with pumpkin seed oil and final seal/rinse with Castor Mix #4.

I think the tamanu oil in Castor Mix #4 and the vitamin E add to the pumpkin seed oil I got from @Bad&Bougee reduced my shedding. I went over my head several times due of shock. I want to see how long this effect lasts over the next few weeks as I keep using this combo.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 16, 2017)

NW21 + SSI Seyani. I'm really looking forward to trying the Coriander Fig! 

@Aggie I felt so bad when I stopped buying QB. I was thinking of getting 1 or 2 AOHC for nostalgia... and in case I decide to mini twist sometime this winter, but maybe it's just not worth it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> NW21 + SSI Seyani. I'm really looking forward to trying the Coriander Fig!
> 
> @Aggie I felt so bad when I stopped buying QB. I was thinking of getting 1 or 2 AOHC for nostalgia... and in case I decide to mini twist sometime this winter, but maybe it's just not worth it.


@NappyNelle QB products are great, don't get me wrong. I am personally on a mission to reduce the number of vendors I shop with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2017)

NW21 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## imaginary (Nov 17, 2017)

Bay leaf tea and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2017)

Just wrapped my hair up with Se.sa Ayurvedic Hair Oil for an overnight Oil Soak.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 18, 2017)

Used MC Curl Boosting Sherbet and MC AE Hair Oil


----------



## imaginary (Nov 18, 2017)

Bay leaf tea, castor oil and some novex dc as a leave-in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2017)

NW21 & KB's Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 19, 2017)

Going to use castor oil and APB cupuacu hair and body butta


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 19, 2017)

Coconut oil and SSI Seyani on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2017)

NW21 Spritz


----------



## felic1 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm sorry. What does nw21 stand for?


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 20, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Shower finger-detangled with pumpkin seed oil and final seal/rinse with Castor Mix #4.


Again! I am liking Castor Mix #4. Hair is soft, scalp is happy, and sheds are low.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 20, 2017)

felic1 said:


> I'm sorry. What does nw21 stand for?


Netwurks xcel-21

See this thread for more details: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/do-you-remember-surge-14-hair-revitalizer.796667/


----------



## imaginary (Nov 20, 2017)

Bay leaf tea and curlyproverbs oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2017)

NW21 and Tingly Oil (Homemade Blend)


----------



## imaginary (Nov 21, 2017)

SM wts, lottabody 5 in 1 spray, diy fenugreek oil (olive, castor and sage.) 

Unsure if the fenugreek has produced its slime, or if it's just the castor oil. I'm tired of smelling like peppermint henna yall


----------



## imaginary (Nov 22, 2017)

Nw21 and the last of my curlyproverbs oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *Nw21 and the last of my curlyproverbs oil*


NW21 Spritz & my last APB Daily Moisturizing Lotion.  Several b/ups tho'. *in various scents*


----------



## imaginary (Nov 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NW21 Spritz & my last APB Daily Moisturizing Lotion.  Several b/ups tho'. *in various scents*



One day I'll get to your stockpiling level... Maybe just halfway there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *One day I'll get to your stockpiling level... Maybe just halfway there.*


@imaginary 
...Normally, I don't buy much of this Line, but I get plenty of it in "Swaps" so it keeps my APB Stash looking right.


----------



## RossBoss (Nov 23, 2017)

Still going strong with the Jamaican Castor oil pomade. I plan to rollerset for the rest of the winter and the pomade with the anti-frizz serum keeps my hair from reverting so I don't need to use the hot comb..thanking the hair gods!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2017)

Baggying with:
HV's Whipped Creme & NW21


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 23, 2017)

Castor Mix #5 - Cold-pressed castor, JBCO, hempseed, tamanu, liquid shea, various EOs. Use it after I had detangled with pumpkin seed/vitamin E oil. I hope hair and scalp like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2017)

Been Baggying today.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 23, 2017)

Pre-poo with CP DIY oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2017)

@xu93texas
Clawd.....Where you been Sis!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> Clawd.....Where you been Sis!



Lol!! Hey, T! I've been chilling... not doing much with my hair since I shaved my head earlier this year.  Just patiently growing out my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 23, 2017)

Back to greasing my scalp with damp hair after washing it with Natures Blessing.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 23, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Castor Mix #5 - Cold-pressed castor, JBCO, hempseed, tamanu, liquid shea, various EOs. Use it after I had detangled with pumpkin seed/vitamin E oil. I hope hair and scalp like it.


This mix is a winner! My hair is stupid soft and cool to the touch. I like it better than #4. Scalp wants more tamanu oil; I may add some later, since my bottle is completely full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> *Lol!! Hey, T! I've been chilling... not doing much with my hair since I shaved my head earlier this year.  Just patiently growing out my hair.*


@xu93texas 
Glad to see you back and "On The Grow"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2017)

Going to overnight tonight with: Majabhringraj Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 24, 2017)

NW21 and SSI Seyani on length.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 25, 2017)

SSI Moisture Mist and Jakeala Shiloh Hair Balm.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Nov 25, 2017)

For the past 3 or so weeks I have been loving Pure One Beauty's Hair Oil Pomades.  I have the mango butter, super growth and edge pledge booster.  The shine is out of this world and they make my hair smell so good.  And the edge pledge booster is the truth!!  It really grows your edges.  I even use it on my eyebrows.



https://pureonebeauty.com/collections/hair-oil-pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2017)

Used an Ayurvedic Oil overnight = Mahabringraj.  Will probably use Sweet Almond Oil too this Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2017)

Used Avocado Oil, ED JBCO and a few Ayurvedic Hair Oils today.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 26, 2017)

Sweet almnd oil and tea tree oil for my itchy scalp


----------



## RossBoss (Nov 26, 2017)

JBCO pomade and Suave Provessionals honey infusion leave in. I alternate between suave  and the design essentials leave in...the suave being my cheapie backup which works really well.


----------



## Beany (Nov 26, 2017)

EVOO and coconut oil in prepoo
Palm oil in DC
emu oil on scalp
Nurcreations bamboo serum on hair after rollerset


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2017)

Prepooing now (and overnight) with Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil on length and Ayurvedic/Rosemary JBCO mixture on roots


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2017)

Nw21 & Naturelle Grow Hibiscus (I got this on a swap - very nice )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2017)

NW21 & Hairveda's Whipped Creme Hair Hydration


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *NW21 & Hairveda's Whipped Creme Hair Hydration*


Added a lttle Ri.ce Bran Oil.  Baggying w/this.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2017)

Used my HV Almond Glaze last night.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 27, 2017)

Bay leaf tea and my diy coffee oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2017)

Used a couple 'dabs' of Bekura's Palm Tapioca


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 27, 2017)

NW21 on scalp and coconut oil on length.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2017)

SSI Moisture Mist, CRN Moisture Milk, and CP diy oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2017)

NW21 and Purabody's Capuacau Butter (sp)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2017)

Nature's Protein Coconut Restore & a couple spritz of NW21


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 28, 2017)

SSI Seyani on length. Excited for the Coriander & Fig to come.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 28, 2017)

Applied Mega-Tek to my scalp


----------



## Beany (Nov 28, 2017)

Nurcreations bamboo serum on length and mhc type 4 cream on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2017)

Nature's Protein Coconut Restore & a couple spritz's of NW21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2017)

NW21 & Hairveda Whipped Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Nature's Protein Coconut Restore & a couple spritz's of NW21*


Did this, this evening.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 30, 2017)

Yesterday: nw21 and diy fenugreek oil

Today: Bay leaf tea and diy fenugreek oil


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2017)

Applied to scalp
- Mega Tek (original)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2017)

NW21 & Nature's Coconut


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2017)

APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion, CP Growth Oil on scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 1, 2017)

NW21 on scalp and SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2017)

Overnighted:
Hermani Garlic Oil (smells really good - no hint of garlic?)

Today:
Various Oils, Butters, Cremes


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 2, 2017)

Doing an overnight pre poo with JBCO mixed with Rosemary.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 2, 2017)

Tonight, I  used SSI Moisture Mist, CRN Moisture Milk, and CP diy oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2017)

NW21 & Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 3, 2017)

Used Mielle's Twist Cream for my twists 
Used APB Ayurvedic Oil
Used Kinky Tresses Coconut Butter on a small section in the back (I like this stuff!)


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 3, 2017)

SSI Moisture Mist and Mielle Organics Curl Smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2017)

Used x2 or x3 drops of Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2017)

CP DIY oil followed by a scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2017)

NW21 Spritz


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 4, 2017)

SSI Seyani


----------



## imaginary (Dec 4, 2017)

Bay leaf tea and diy fenugreek oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2017)

NW21 Spritz


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 4, 2017)

The Coriander Fig came and it smells great. It feels really light on my fingertips.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *The Coriander Fig came and it smells great. It feels really light on my fingertips*.


@NappyNelle 
Excellent!  You'll love it!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> Excellent!  You'll love it!



I do! Used it tonight with SSI Seyani.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2017)

Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 5, 2017)

After a 12-day puff, double oil shower detangle with pumpkin seed/vitamin E oil, then Castor Mix #5.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2017)

My DIY "Tingle Oil" & NW21 Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2017)

NW21 & a dab of Siamese Twists


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2017)

Liquid gold java butter on scalp


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2017)

I bunned my hair today but tonight all I had to do was add some Shea butter (I bought a small container on the ground a couple weeks ago) all over my hair and now heading to bed. 

My hair feels so soft and moisturized even though I didn't add any moisturizer to my hair tonight. I did last night but not tonight.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 6, 2017)

I took my braids down (wig foundation) on Sunday night . I did an overnight HOT with mustard oil. After my shampoo and treatments I did LOCB with mustard oil, SheaMoisture transitioning milk, and qhemet AOHC - on Tuesday before getting my hair braided for my new custom wig. My hair feels great. Last night I messaged my scalp with the Alikay Growth oil. I will use it again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2017)

NW21 & Siamese Twists Hair Cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 7, 2017)

I revived almost fully shrunken hair with lots of NW21 on my hair and scalp, then added a generous amount of SSI Seyani, concentrating on my ends.

This morning, my hair is super hydrated as if I just shampooed and deep conditioned. I lost much less hair than usual, too. I should be generous with my NW21 application more often.


----------



## Beany (Dec 7, 2017)

Last night I moisturized with rose water, sealed with Natural Oasis jojoba and honey balm and used Lace Naturals amazon butter on my ends. I baggied over night and my hair looks and feels great. I also used emu oil on my scalp. 

I love Natural Oasis's balms and I want to order more, but she didn't have a black friday sale


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 7, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> I revived almost fully shrunken hair with lots of NW21 on my hair and scalp, then added a generous amount of SSI Seyani, concentrating on my ends.
> 
> This morning, my hair is super hydrated as if I just shampooed and deep conditioned. I lost much less hair than usual, too. I should be generous with my NW21 application more often.



What is NW21 if you don’t mind me asking. I been away for a few years and lost track of the abbreviations . It sounds awesome!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 7, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> double oil shower detangle with pumpkin seed/vitamin E oil, then Castor Mix #5.


And again...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2017)

NW21 and a couple dabs of DB's Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2017)

NW21 and DB Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NW21 and* DB Eucalyptus & Mint*


Used: Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioning Hair Cream


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

Last night used Inahsi Naturals hibiscus leave in sealed with shea butter. Nice soft hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Last night used Inahsi Naturals hibiscus leave in s*ealed with shea butter. Nice soft hair.


@Aggie 
I hope they have that Sale they had last year. 

I should Convo them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2017)

Doing an overnight soak in: "Black Seed Oil"


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

In the words of @IDareT'sHair 

Oil soaking my hair and scalp with Zenia Brahmi/Amla Hair Oil overnight tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *In the words of
> Oil soaking my hair and scalp with Zenia Brahmi/Amla Hair Oil overnight tonight*.


@Aggie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 8, 2017)

Overnight oil soak is the same as a prepoo? Is that a new fancy term for it lol...

I used APB's Hair Lotion to moisturize


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Overnight oil soak is the same as a prepoo? Is that a new fancy term for it lol...
> 
> I used APB's Hair Lotion to moisturize


Idk but I like it. I think it can very much be a prepoo though. It feels good on my hair. I actually sealed it all in with African shea butter too. My hair is super soft and I detangled it already so I might sleep with my Bon Bon Cheveux plastic lined satin cap and give myself a kind of  a GHE tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hope they have that Sale they had last year.
> 
> I should Convo them.


You know, they really should have that sale again. Although, I have about 6 bottles of this in my stash at the moment so I don't really need anymore right now.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2017)

SSI Pomegranate Pear Curl Hydrating Spray, CRN Moisture Milk, and CP DIY oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2017)

@Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
One of my OG "Besties" in U1B1 @Brownie518 use to call it "Oil Soaks" 

So in her honor I have taken over the term "Oil Soak" for when you soak your Hair in Oils overnight or several hours.

*pours out some oil for Ms. Brownie518*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2017)

Overnight Oil Soak in: Ayurvedic Black Seed Oil.

Will also be doing a Tea Rinse, ACV (Cantu Root Rinse) and AVJ.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

*I've already started my hair washing this morning.

So far I:*

Shampooed with Keracare 1st lather Clarifying Shampoo
Shampooed with Keracare Moisturizing Detangling Shampoo
Currently DCing with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment for 20 minutes
Moisture DCing with a combination of Kerastase Chroma Riche Mask, amla, brahmi, and kalpi tone powders and avj. 
Leave-in - *Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk*

May just bun my hair and head out the door to run some errands.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 9, 2017)

Prepooing overnight with Jakeala's Silky Hair oil and Zenia Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 9, 2017)

Applied Mega Tek (original) to scalp


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> SSI Pomegranate Pear Curl Hydrating Spray, CRN Moisture Milk, and CP DIY oil



....and repeat tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2017)

Purabody Naturals Butter in Tahitian Vanilla *discontinued*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2017)

Bekura Honey Latte


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 10, 2017)

To my surprise, I had a cm of sebum; it has been yearssss since that ever happened. I used that and the patina I already had from Castor Mix #5 to shower finger-detangle. Then, I oil washed/rinsed with flaxseed oil for the first time. It detangled OK, no greasiness left behind, or roughness from raised cuticles.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 10, 2017)

Used Bask and Bloom's Mango Castor Twisting Cream and APB Ayurvedic Oil to style


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 10, 2017)

NW21 on scalp and ends, SSI Seyani, and a bit of CFBalm.

I'm overdue for an oil soak or overnight HOT, but this weekend was too hectic for me to pamper my hair like I normally would.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 10, 2017)

I used my CP diy oil in a mixture of amla, bhringaj, fenugreek, and henna powders. I added bamboo and hibiscus tea along with a conditioner for a ayurvedic prepoo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2017)

NW21 & Bekura Tapioca


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 11, 2017)

NW21 on scalp and ends, SSI Seyani, and CFBalm on edges.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 11, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> SSI Pomegranate Pear Curl Hydrating Spray, CRN Moisture Milk, and CP DIY oil



This combo again....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2017)

NW21 and Nature's Protein Coconut Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2017)

NW21 & the few last little swipes of TMN's Macadamia Butter


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2017)

Last night used my CP henna tea rinse with QB Amla and Olive Hair Cream with Inahsi Naturals Hair Whip to seal.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 12, 2017)

Bay leaf tea and fenugreek oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 12, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used Bask and Bloom's Mango Castor Twisting Cream and APB Ayurvedic Oil to style


Used this again tonight. Will use for the remainder of the week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 12, 2017)

SSI Seyani on my length and ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2017)

NW21 and KBB's  (Karen's Body Beautiful) Hair Creme


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 13, 2017)

Right now I'm using the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and avocado oil because i'm trying to use up my products. This combination keeps my hair moisturized for a couple of days. I might need to revisit my NTM silk touch


----------



## Beany (Dec 13, 2017)

Used Lace Naturals (or whatever they're now called) amazon butter on my ends and emu oil on my scalp last night. This morning I used SM edge treatment on my edges and nape. My edges and nape are fine, but I'm bunning more and want to make sure they stay that way lol. I really like the amazon butter it gives a good sheen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2017)

Beany said:


> *Used Lace Naturals (or whatever they're now called)*


@Beany 

Bask & Bloom.  

Although I do think I still have a Jar of Lace Brahmi DC'er.


----------



## Beany (Dec 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> Bask & Bloom.
> 
> Although I do think I still have a Jar of Lace Brahmi DC'er.



Thank you Ms. T. It looks like the ingredients on my jar (when they were Lace Naturals) is different from what's now listed on the website. These companies are always messing with a good thing smh. So glad I'm phasing more DIY products into my reggie because I'm TIREDT. Is consistency too much to ask?


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 13, 2017)

Oil washed/shower finger-detangled with flaxseed oil. It took two applications to get the sheds out - I am going to start doing that from now on. If you need a light oil with very little film left on the hair after rinsing, flaxseed is a good one. Its sealing power is about two days worth.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 13, 2017)

I used SSI Moisture Mist and KBB Super Duper Hydrating Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2017)

Beany said:


> *Thank you Ms. T. It looks like the ingredients on my jar (when they were Lace Naturals) is different from what's now listed on the website. These companies are always messing with a good thing smh. So glad I'm phasing more DIY products into my reggie because I'm TIREDT. Is consistency too much to ask?*


@Beany
I should compare the ingredients of my LACE Bramhi to the Bask & Bloom Brahmi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2017)

NW21 and a swipe or two of something.


----------



## Beany (Dec 14, 2017)

For those who care or are wondering what the old ingredients for Lace Naturals aka Bask and Bloom's  Amazon butter were: Murumuru butter, cupuacu butter, unrefined mango butter, unrefined shea butter, argan oil, olive oil, aloe vera oil, avocado oil, meadowfoam oil, vitamin e, essential oil blend. (I got mine without shea butter because you used to be able to do custom orders). 


The new ingredients are  Cupuacu Butter, Unrefined Mango Butter, Murumuru Butter, Unrefined Shea Butter, Olive Oil, Aloe Vera Oil, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E and Phthalate-Free Fragrance.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 14, 2017)

I forgot about the cold. Hair was starting to made that dry-hair noise, so I did a quick double-oil rinse, flaxseed then Castor Mix #5.

I think flaxseed oil and raw aloe would be great together. Off to thaw the aloe...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2017)

NW21 & HBCO


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 14, 2017)

Scalp massage and overnight HOT with Vatika Oil.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 15, 2017)

Shea butter with extra on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2017)

Oil Soaking tonight in Nyle Nourishment Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey y’all. I was traveling this week and I was supposed to pack my hair care products but I didn’t so all I had was coconut oil to rub between my braids each night. I felt like such a peasant lol!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oil Soaking tonight in Nyle Nourishment Ayurvedic Oil


That sounds good! Tell me more. I think Ayurveda anything is the key to all good things in life lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
> One of my OG "Besties" in U1B1 @Brownie518 use to call it "Oil Soaks"
> 
> So in her honor I have taken over the term "Oil Soak" for when you soak your Hair in Oils overnight or several hours.
> ...



Yesssss oil soaks sound so fancy. I’m going to start saying that too! Sounds like a spa treatment!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 16, 2017)

I used my CP Diy oil with DC today.  I M&S with KBB Super Duper Hydrating Cream and CP oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 16, 2017)

Coconut oil spray all over my head. Technically, _I did do an oil soak_! Yay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913 @NappyNelle
Yeah...the "Oil Soak" just sounds so good and relaxing.  Just soaking your Hair in Oil before you proceed to cleansing.aaahhhhh


----------



## imaginary (Dec 16, 2017)

Added 6 1000mg capsules of msm powder to my diy fenugreek oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2017)

SSI Honey Buttercream Moisturizer


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 17, 2017)

Prepping with Alma oil, will be treading my scalp after washing hair today. Will seal with whipped Shea butter after flowering my hair.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

@Sharpened,

How often do you think I should apply vitamin E oil and Bay tea to my scalp to be able to see results regarding shedding? 

TIA!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> @Sharpened,
> 
> How often do you think I should apply vitamin E oil and Bay tea to my scalp to be able to see results regarding shedding?
> 
> TIA!


I had been using it twice a week. I should get back to it....


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I had been using it twice a week. I should get back to it....


Oh that's great news because massaging my scalp too often has given me horrendous tangles


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Oh that's great news because massaging my scalp too often has given me horrendous tangles


Oh no! You can just move the scalp over the skull to bring more blood to the area, and no tangles produced.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oh no! You can just move the scalp over the skull to bring more blood to the area, and no tangles produced.


I tried to do this but I felt that it was making the oil/tea soak into the hair above rather than the scalp below lol. But yes if the goal is to massage the scalp to increase blood flow then it's the best method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Creme (in Buttercream)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 17, 2017)

Used APB Hair Cream in Pink Buttercream
Prepooed with Jakeala's Silky Hair oil and Zenia Ayurvedic oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 17, 2017)

SSI Seyani on length, focusing on ends. Massaged some Coriander & Fig Balm into my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2017)

Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2017)

x1 or x2 drops of Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello ladies! What a Monday! I’m beyond sleepy. If I didn’t have a quick training to do for work I would be sleep! But I’m prolonging it by procrastinating. Saturday night I used Oyin Hair Dew and mustard oil on my braids.
 Sunday night I used Mielle leave in, Qhemet BRBC, and mustard oil. Can’t wait to use up the Mielle. I love the applicator but it’s too light for my hair. Does nothing for me. 
Tonight I will be using the Alikay growth serum, HTN Growth oil and Mielle. I’m almost done with HTN!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2017)

Using: APB's Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 19, 2017)

Used Coriander & Fig length last night.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 19, 2017)

Vit E oil on the scalp


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 19, 2017)

Made a mix of pumpkin seed oil, flaxseed oil and a little vitamin E for oil rinse/finger detangle #1. Jamaican M&L Transition Creme and Castor Mix #5 for second finger detangle. Did a final heavy oil rinse with Castor Mix #5. That took too long, time to break out the Thick n Curly TT for the next heavy oil rinse.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 19, 2017)

My hair is in a bun so 
on the braid: SM wts, SM c&S with neutral protein filler mixed in, castor oil, diy fenugreek oil (with added msm)
on the top of my hair: SM wts, giovanni direct leave in with NPF mixed in, diy fenugreek oil

I want to add peppermint to my oils for the tingling, but the smell is so strong and it lingers. I need to research more scalp tinglers that don't have a strong scent. If they even exist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2017)

Naturalicious Grapeseed Oil Hair Mist


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 20, 2017)

Applied SSI Seyani to length, focusing on ends and coconut oil spray all over hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2017)

A Dab or two of SSI's Buttercream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 20, 2017)

Used Kinky Tresses Coconut Mango Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2017)

APB's Ayurvedic Hair Cream (in Buttercream)


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 21, 2017)

Coconut oil and SSI Coriander and Fig


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 21, 2017)

Double oil rinse with Pumpkin Flax and Castor Mix #5.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2017)

Shea Butter (DIY - Itchy Scalp Formula)


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 21, 2017)

A heavy slathering of shea butter on my length and extra on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2017)

DIY SB Mix


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shea Butter (DIY - Itchy Scalp Formula)





IDareT'sHair said:


> DIY SB Mix


Mixtress...

Pumpkin Flax Oil, Castor Mix #5

Pondering new mixes, like castor and shea oils. Still have a dozen oils to trial.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2017)

Coriander and Fig! Ahhh, it smells so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> *Coriander and Fig! Ahhh, it smells so good.*


@NappyNelle 
Isn't it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Mixtress...*


@Sharpened
Yup.

It's Officially.  I am a Unrefined SB Mixtress. 

Gurl...the SB Challenge sucked me all the way in. 

I even bought a hand-held mixer (cheapie) to mix with, instead of using the one I use when baking/mixing. 

I also bought some fra.grance oils today, so everything won't smell bland.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2017)

Overnight oil soak with Vatika.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Yup.
> 
> It's Officially.  I am a Unrefined SB Mixtress.
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2017)

@imaginary
....And You know I ain't none too happy either!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2017)

Texture Me Naturals :Healing Hair Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> Overnight oil soak with Vatika.



Added a few sprays of NW21 and a coating of SSI Honey & Castor to my ends and edges. Now I'm sitting under a heat cap to allow all of the goodness to penetrate.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 23, 2017)

SM wts and diy fenugreek oil


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 24, 2017)

Oil rinse with straight neem oil, no lye. Medium thickness, slightly thicker than hempseed oil. Thoroughly rinsed and massaged it out, so-so for detangling, leaves a film. Yeah, my hair smells, but it's faint and I ain't gone nowhere else today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 24, 2017)

Prepooed with Jakeala Silky Hair Oil and Zenia Ayurvedic Oil
Sealed leave in with Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 24, 2017)

I love this Shea amla hemp castor parfait so much, I think I am going to get an unscented one and custom scent it myself.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 24, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil rinse with straight neem oil, no lye. Medium thickness, slightly thicker than hempseed oil. Thoroughly rinsed and massaged it out, so-so for detangling, leaves a film. Yeah, my hair smells, but it's faint and I ain't gone nowhere else today.


I have heard neem oil smells horrible.
Is it earthy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I love this Shea amla hemp castor parfait so much, *I think I am going to get an unscented one and custom scent it myself.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I love Love Spellz Berry!  It's addictive & intoxicating


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 24, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have heard neem oil smells horrible.
> Is it earthy?


Yeah, it's bad. Imagine peanuts and garlic boiling in gasoline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Yeah, it's bad. Imagine peanuts and garlic boiling in gasoline.*


@Sharpened 
.......
It's indeed Funky.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 24, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Yeah, it's bad. Imagine peanuts and garlic boiling in gasoline.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 25, 2017)

Did an oil rinse with MCT for the first time ever. So far, no reactions. So-so for detangling and the film is light, but not stripping (jojoba is the only one that strips my hair).

My hair still smells faintly of neem, stronger when wet.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Double oil rinse with Pumpkin Flax and Castor Mix #5.


What oil has the closest effect to pumpkin?


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 26, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What oil has the closest effect to pumpkin?


Broccoli seed oil, but straight silicone is better.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Broccoli seed oil, but straight silicone is better.


Thank you! Is there any particular silicone product or brand that you found to match it well? 
I just don't like the color. Does broccoli oil have a color too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2017)

Used: DIY Itchy Scalp Blend


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 26, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you! Is there any particular silicone product or brand that you found to match it well?
> I just don't like the color. Does broccoli oil have a color too?


No brand for the silicone - I bought a sample of dimethicone years ago on eBay.

Broccoli seed oil is a pale yellow.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 26, 2017)

Applied NW21, shea mix, and massaged hairline with castor oil.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> No brand for the silicone - I bought a sample of dimethicone years ago on eBay.
> 
> Broccoli seed oil is a pale yellow.


Sounds great! Do you think I can make a dimethicine-castor-hemp mix for oil rinsing?


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 27, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Sounds great! Do you think I can make a dimethicine-castor-hemp mix for oil rinsing?


I never mixed it with anything. You can try, since you still use shampoo. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I never mixed it with anything. You can try, since you still use shampoo. Let us know how it goes.


Great! I'll make sure I get back to you with the results..


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 27, 2017)

Used a little APB Ayurvedic Oil under my MC AE Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2017)

DIY Mix.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2017)

Used my first batch of whipped shea and mango butter on my twists. Soft and juicy


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2017)

Did a double oil wash/rinse with pumpkin seed oil and Castor Mix #5. This new bottle of pumpkin seed smells burnt, disappointed.

Made a new mix with castor oil, shea oil, a touch of wheat germ and tamanu oils, plus rosemary and lemon EO for scent. I hope hair and scalp like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2017)

DIY Shea Mix


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2017)

Are you going to have this thread closed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Are you going to have this thread closed?*


@Sharpened

Good Idea

Please mention other moderators if you can think of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2017)

@Allandra @ilong 

Please close this thread!

Thank you!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2017)

@Zuleika can we have this thread closed? TIA


----------



## Zuleika (Dec 28, 2017)

Done


----------

